# Raw Discussion Thread (April 30th 2012)



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I must admit, my interest is piqued on what the fuck they follow-up that Cena/Lesnar finish from last night with. I have no desire to see a Triple H promo. I have no desire to see more Teddy Long/Johnny Ace shit. I don't care about Brodus Clay squash matches, or Layla coming back, or Punk/Jericho, or Orton/Kane or Show/Cody or anything else...but I'm curious how they try to salvage the worst booking decision in WWE history.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Really looking forward to Raw. Hope its a great one.

Triple H is back :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

New feuds please. For everyone. 

Gonna be good to see what goes down with Triple H.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Just a reminder/fair warning now if I see anyone posting or asking for streams (yes, this includes implying it) I will be banning you straight up tonight.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

Did someone say... HHH :mark:

GOD IS BACK!!!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

They really should have Lesnar do the same type of beating on Cena as he did last night at ER. That way it would be more fitting for Cena to take the break.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully HHH announces that after DB's impressive showing last night, he has moved him over to RAW and he will get a WWE title match @ OTL.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Hopefully HHH announces that after DB's impressive showing last night, he has moved him over to RAW and he will get a WWE title match @ OTL.


This would make sense, since there's no one else for Punk to face unless they decide to go right for the Lesnar feud.

I have a strange feeling it'll be Tensai though. Perfect for a filler show like OTL.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Carcass said:


> Hopefully HHH announces that after DB's impressive showing last night, he has moved him over to RAW and he will get a WWE title match @ OTL.


Mark out moment there!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Mark out moment there!


Why is DB getting his feet kissed by a girl in your sig? LOL


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*TRIPLE H IS BACK MARK OUT!!!!!!*

Alright, now that I got that out of the way lol, yes, I'm really looking forward to this one tonight. Why is HHH there? What is the fallout to Lesnar/Cena? Is Cena really injured? :mark: :mark: :mark: I'm excited lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Just a reminder/fair warning now if I see anyone posting or asking for streams (yes, this includes implying it) I will be banning you straight up tonight.


Does that include "Fuck, my stream just died. Have to get a new one now"?

Anyways, interested in seeing what Cena/Lesnar do tonight. Also HHH's part should be interesting.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

I am hoping for that Brock uses a f5 on Cena and beats the living shit out of him on RAW. That would make up for the outcome of the extreme rules match.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I hope Cena gets one up on Lesnar again to annoy everyone on here because everyone on here deserves to be annoyed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> *TRIPLE H IS BACK MARK OUT!!!!!!*
> 
> Alright, now that I got that out of the way lol, yes, I'm really looking forward to this one tonight. Why is HHH there? What is the fallout to Lesnar/Cena? Is Cena really injured? :mark: :mark: :mark: I'm excited lol.


Haha, who would have thought he'd be back this soon?  :cool2

Here's hoping they have something on the order of Triple H informing his father-in-law what the Board of Directors had to say the night after Money in the Bank. They really need something that strongly catapults everything coming out of Extreme Rules.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I am -really- looking forward to this match. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait for Raw tonight. Really excited to see where the storylines go from here and how the Cena/Lesnar stuff is handled going forward, what the phone call from HHH to Big Johnny was about, and the direction of CM Punk and the WWE title.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

HHH/Brock gets announced tonight for OTL , HHH beating Lesnar obviously.

This starts the trend of Vince jobbing Brock out to all his talent till Mania where Brock kisses Vinces ass.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If they blow HHH/Lesnar at OTl then just fpalm. It will make me buy the PPV though so I guess I can see the madness behind it lol. I'm fully expecting HHH to get killed tonight btw, Cena too. Cena comes out, Big Johnny interrupts, Lesnar interrupts, destroys Cena, goes for Johnny, HHH comes, Johnny slips away, Lesnar destroys HHH, HHH and Cena both out and at Summerslam we get Cena/HHH vs. Lesnar/Big Johnny 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if HHH comes out and calls Lesnar out. Fires him and pedigrees him.

Showing all the world once again that WWE is more legit than UFC. Yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

If Lesnar comes out with a serious look, destroys Cena and HHH clean, then MAYBE he can recover, although I doubt it.


----------



## i'm the real COO (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this Raw tonight, I can see the show ending with a Brock/HHH brawl like we saw with Cena were the superstars try to break them up, this will be the big summer feud whilst John is away, Jericho/Punk will continue till Over The Limit were Y2J will get the belt from Punk, I hope we see Eve continue to look hot backstage she's the only reason I've been tuning in lately and of course we can't forget Ziggler and Swagger once again jobbing to Brodus Clay and Hornswoggle in a tag team match


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Brock Lesnar to destroy Cena during a promo, Daniel Bryan runs out and puts Brock in a Yes Lock until he passes out, saving Cena. Extends his hand to Cena to help him up, puts him in a Yes Lock as well further injuring his arm. Daniel Bryan vs. Daniel Bryan announced to headline the next 10 PPVs, and DB is given every title by default. 

This is definitely what's happening tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if HHH comes out and calls Lesnar out. Fires him and pedigrees him.
> 
> Showing all the world once again that WWE is more legit than UFC. Yayyyyyyyy


If they did that then there would be no reaction to have other than :lmao......fpalm. If they treat something like a joke it's only natural that people laugh.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not looking foward to HHH being on RAW.


----------



## i'm the real COO (Oct 28, 2011)

I've got a feeling HHH will give Big Jonny a vicious beat down in the ring leaving him a bloody mess in the centre of the ring, Triple H will then declare Santino Marella the new Raw GM and the show will end with HHH and Marella doing the trumpet in the middle of the ring


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

HHH and Vince to Brock "Right, HHH is going to go out there and call you out.

Brock "Right, I get to kick his ass....right?

HHH and Vince "No he's going to fire you *wink wink* and pedigree you.

Brock "Wont that make me out to be a joke?

HHH and Vince "No, you'll be a monster

Brock "Alriiiiight, I'm still being paid for this aren't I? Good.

HHH and Vince


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Carcass said:


> Why is DB getting his feet kissed by a girl in your sig? LOL


You ask why?

Cuz he's in boss mode!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

i'm the real COO said:


> I've got a feeling HHH will give Big Jonny a vicious beat down in the ring leaving him a bloody mess in the centre of the ring, Triple H will then declare Santino Marella the new Raw GM and the show will end with HHH and Marella doing the trumpet in the middle of the ring


Triple H will beat the shit out of Johnny, then he'll call out Lesnar and Pedigree his ass. Cena will come out with only 1 arm and FU him. Then HHH and Cena will point to the ramp and out comes Vince with spray paint. Vince sprays WWE > UFC lulz on Lesnar's back, then takes a piss over him before HHH, Cena and Vince hold their arms (arm is Cena's case) high in the air with smiles on their faces.

       

:vince2 :cena2 :hhh2


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Triple H will beat the shit out of Johnny, then he'll call out Lesnar and Pedigree his ass. Cena will come out with only 1 arm and FU him. Then HHH and Cena will point to the ramp and out comes Vince with spray paint. Vince sprays WWE > UFC lulz on Lesnar's back, then takes a piss over him before HHH, Cena and Vince hold their arms (arm is Cena's case) high in the air with smiles on their faces.
> 
> 
> 
> :vince2 :cena2 :hhh2


The 3 man power trip.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Not really sure what they can do to re-salvage Lesnar. I'll reserve judgement until tonight, but I'm certain they made a colossal mistake.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd love a weekly take the piss out of Brock segment done by Vince.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Where is Raw tonigh by the way?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Where is Raw tonigh by the way?




dayton, ohio i believe.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Lesnar to interrupt Cena's speech about him leaving and carry on the ass kicking he gave him last night?

I'm really struggling to see why Cena got the win last night but I hope it makes more sense after tonights show.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

My prediction for Raw.

Cena to come out on raw tonight and beat everyone on the roster in a 2 hour iron man match.

HHH resigns and Brock issues a challenge for the divas belt.

Why not after last nights debacle?

Last night was a great match, i mean a really great match ruined by the worst finish possible.

Even worse when you then find out that Cena is having a break. WTF?

So dumb, Brock should have won, allowing Cena to take a break and continue the 'Cena on a downward spiral' story, 
setting up a HUGE Cena return. They really have missed a great opportunity here, the timing was perfect.

Now you've pissed the majority of fans off, crippled your monster heel and super Cena is back way too soon.
(I personally didnt want him back at all but this is a joke)

Fuck you WWE, you had it in the palm of your hands and you blew it, well done.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm calling it now: HHH comes out at the beginning of the show, and starts explaining what he was talking to Johnny L about last night on the phone.

_* DONG *_

Lights go out, cue Taker's entrance music. Taker comes out. Tells HHH "I whooped your ass at 'Mania. So shut the hell up, I've got something important to say to Brock Lesnar." HHH gets offended, pedigrees Undertaker. Undertaker no sells because HHH is weak and his pedigree is no match for him, which we saw evidence of at WM. This pisses HHH off even more, so as COO he then forces Taker to face him again at WM29 in a handicap match, with HBK as his partner.

_* BUT THE MEMORY REMAINS! *_


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't get why people think Lesnar looked weak. He dominated Cena more then anyone has since Umaga. It take Cena using a chain and steps to beat Brock. I don't think Brock looked weak at all.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Hopefully, Triple H announces he's never showing up on TV again.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

peep4life said:


> I don't get why people think Lesnar looked weak. He dominated Cena more then anyone has since Umaga. It take Cena using a chain and steps to beat Brock. I don't think Brock looked weak at all.


He didn't look weak, but he did look fragile at the very end. Two moves from Cena and he's done, vs. 15 minutes of an absolutely brutal beatdown from him and Cena is still standing. Maybe that's the direction they're going to take, in continuation of how he was in UFC due to his intestinal problem or whatever?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Regardless of what went down last night, if there's one positive thing that came out of it all it's that I'm highly excited for Raw. I can't watch live but I'll be watching in the morning and sincerely hope that they're able to continue this crazy ass momentum they've created. Also, despite my feelings on the Cena matter, I really hope he isn't injured for real because that would just suck. I look forward to watching tomorrow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Regardless of what went down last night, if there's one positive thing that came out of it all it's that I'm highly excited for Raw. I can't watch live but I'll be watching in the morning and sincerely hope that they're able to continue this crazy ass momentum they've created. Also, despite my feelings on the Cena matter, I really hope he isn't injured for real because that would just suck. I look forward to watching tomorrow.


Exactly my feelings on Raw tonight. Whether I agreed with the booking decision in the ME of ER or not, highly excited for Raw to see where things go and if the WWE can continue with momentum they've built.

Also I also hope that Cena is not legitimately injured as well b/c love him or hate him he definitely adds to the show.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

makes me wonder if Triple HHH even mentions his WM match or is there possibility for Deadman appearence tonight?, but in serious note i think its just another job evaluation of Big Johnny. i also have strong feeling that Miz is going to job tonight, against Lord Tensai/Ryback or Brodus Clay.

Expecting Promo from both Lesnar and Cena and maybe a possible confrontation. 

BTW is the starting time 8PM /ET as usually?

Hyped for Tonight!


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Triple H is back! YES YES YES.
WWE is amazing right now. Lovin' every minute of it
Hell, even the Divas matches are getting good. LAYLA!!!!!

YES YES YES!*


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Triple H is back! YES YES YES.
WWE is amazing right now. Lovin' every minute of it
Hell, even the Divas matches are getting good. LAYLA!!!!!

YES YES YES!*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

HHH back.... awesome!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't wait to see how they follow up on Lesnar. I am still stunned that Cena went over. The first time in ages I have typed that sentence, but yes its true.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/extremerule...n-cena-injured

"Update: Following an MRI and a battery of tests on his left arm Monday, doctors confirmed that Cena has sustained multiple muscle strains but suffered no permanent structural damage. 

"The most obvious injury was the laceration to his head, which caused a substantial amount of bleeding," WWE locker room physician Dr. Chris Amann told WWE.com following the Extreme Rules Match on Sunday night. "He also suffered a shoulder injury."

Cena is still scheduled to appear on Monday night's Raw SuperShow, which takes place live at 9/8 CT on USA Network."

I'm guessing Cena will come out tonight with his arm in a cast or sling!?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I can understand them putting Cena over, since Lesnar had some big requirements if he won. But I don't get why Cena no sold everything at the end. Lesnar pretty much put him through a meat grinder.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Then you don't back yourself into as corner and make the big requirements. It was stupid booking.
Brock should of just won the match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Then you don't back yourself into as corner and make the big requirements. It was stupid booking.
> Brock should of just won the match.


Give it time. We are looking at the future WWE champion.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Should be a good RAW tonight, after what happened at Extreme Rules. Obviously looking forward to what happens between Lesnar and Cena, I'm shocked that Cena went over, though, I'm sure that will be explained tonight. HHH is back, so I'm looking forward to what he has to say. He'll probably just evaluate how Laurinaitis has been doing as GM of both shows, but I hope it's more. Also wondering if Punk will get a new #1 contender for the WWE Title, or if the Punk/Jericho fued continues until Over The Limit.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Expecting Brock to destroy someone tonight, most likely Cena.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What happened to the draft? They still planning on doing that?


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

Not looking forward to RAW at all. HHH and Lesnar being in the same building means there is a probable chance Lesnar is getting buried by HHH. Also I don't think Lesnar can be resurrected from last nights disgrace.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

i too am looking forward to tonight's Raw. i feel that Cena winning in two moves was bull, as he was injured and Brock dominated 99% of the match. Idk i guess they are still putting over Cena's endurance or whatever. Should be interesting to see lesnar/cena aftermath and HHH and what he was discussing with johnny laurinitis.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Raw tonight should be interesting. Wonder what's happening with Cena. Seeing aftermath of Lesnars loss, and HHH is here!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

dxbender where is the rumours you do every week?


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Triple H to sew the seeds for a Summerslam feud with Lesnar.

As COO he won't be pleased with how Lauranitis allowed Lesnar to bully the negotiations last week and will want to put a stop to Lesnar running wild, since Big Johnny can't touch him...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lesnar needs to not say a single word tonight. He needs to just come out and beat the living shit out of Cena again and anyone else who happens to be around at the time.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple h on Raw tonight, HELL YEAH!!!!!! Really looking forward to this supposed Triple h/Laurinitis/Lesnar segment!


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking forward for John Ceena's Motivation speech:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I really hope this angle between Jericho and Punk is over...the feud can go on forever for all I care, I just want this stupid "I'm gonna insult your family and pour beer on you every week" thing to stop.

Other than that kinda anxious to see what Cena is going to say.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's always nice to see HHH on Raw, looking forward to the show.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I was thinking that HHH's appearance will announce his retirement from wrestling (but not appearing on screen).

Brock will destroy someone tonight, and I think Cena will take time off.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Triple H to say something along the lines of with Brock around things are getting out of hand, but Cena is out so he can't fight you but I will. Would also like to see the tag titles defended, yes believe it or not they still have those things..


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Possibilities of a Triple H surprise?!*

I have that feeling that Triple H isn't there to challenge Brock or stop John Laurinites.I feel that we might see a frustrated HHH who's seeking to regain power.He might form some sort of stable with them so that he can regain his powers as COO & wrestler...

Chances?!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

^ None.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

deadmanwatching said:


> Looking forward for John Ceena's Motivation speech:lmao


Hope it leads to Lesnar destroying him.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Been having a great day today.
If shit keeps going good...... Raw should be pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

I didn't think Cena would be there.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Really looking forward to this Raw after a great ppv last night.

I can see Lesnar destroying Cena's arm again, this time putting him out of action for a while. I'm hoping Punk/Jericho has finally finished. Maybe a number 1 contenders match to determine Punk's next feud (Lesnar). HHH and Johnny Ace tension, is also intriguing. Should be a good show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

deadmanwatching said:


> Looking forward for John Ceena's Motivation speech:lmao


We already got his motivation speech minutes right after his match


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Where is Raw tonight?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

Lesnar go to beat down on cena in the open of raw then cena be off tv for a some month.

Kane beat Ryder.

Punk beat Tensai then Lesnar go to beat down on Punk.

Randy Orton beat Jericho by dq.

eve beat Layla for the diva champion.

Triple H go to fire John Laurinaitis as the gm of raw and smackdown.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking forward to RAW after a really good Extreme Rules PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Looking forward to Raw. Hope DB is on it and Ziggler wins a match.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ziggler win a match? Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahanananahah


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Where is Raw tonight?


I think its Dayton OH.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How would you all react if this started Raw:


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> How would you all react if this started Raw:


wow seeing that can give alot of hope to guys in wwe now

never would have thougt that posh ass would become the cerebral assasin and a bad ass heel


----------



## Calfzilla (Apr 27, 2012)

damn i want the show to start already. i hope brock goes on a rampage tonight! i really hope the bellas did leave. i wanna see what punk and jericho do next. START THE SHOW!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Crowd is gonna be dead like always so don't bitch please.

Only gonna pop for Cena and either boo him or cheer him


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

We should start a drinking game,drink a shot everytime one of us bitches about something in the show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Everyone would die 10 minutes in.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Ziggler win a match? Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahanananahah


:sad:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena will get a big pop tonight.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone send me a stream please?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Brye said:


> ^ Everyone would die 10 minutes in.
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:


yeah but at least we would enjoy the rest of the show hahaha


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

NCIS -- so intense.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

kieranwwe said:


> Can anyone send me a stream please?


*beep* u got mail!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

INBEFOREHEREWEGO!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ban that man.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This is my 30th Birthday, please make it a good show for me WWE.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

DEM VIOLINS


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is that the world's smallest violin playing for Brock Lesnar?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol what is this?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

A little melodramatic, but kind of cool.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, Cena looks like a badass


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pfft, after all that whining about The Rock leaving, here goes Cena.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao It's not like he's dying.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It's a viola


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

I hope Lesnar comes in and "injures" Cena. I'm still pissed about the result.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well they found the one woman crying during his promo.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

tears just ran down my face...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Triple H to take the spotlight back tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shaddw said:


> Damn, Cena looks like a badass


Gotta agree.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Calling it now. Lesnar's gonna come out and beat the shit out of him. Making him kayfabe injured.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

starring brock lesnar


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena is a class act. dont like the character but what a guy.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

They did it XD


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, they did it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at that title card!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao they actually did it


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol intro


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha at the starring Brock Lesnar intro...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MNR Starring Brock Lesnar!


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

hahahahah!! They're actually going through with it.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL wut are they doing?!?!?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Bahahahahahahahajajahaha


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope Cena gets his head kicked in.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Starring Bork Laser! Yes!


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

lol at Raw Starring Brock Lesnar.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

And just like always, Cena does what he does best. Sucking up to the crowd.

Please go away Cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

They're actually going through with this starring brock lesnar thing :lmao


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Raw Staring Brock Lesnar. I just marked


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL they did it


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

STARRING BROCK LESNAR

:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH SHSIT JUST MARKED


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LOL @ 'starring Brock Lesnar' :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

It was worth the first announcement!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Starring Brock Lesnar? That is so stupid it's hilarious.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao they really went through with that shit?! AND Roberts announced it? HOLY SHIT.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Every time I hear Big Johnny's music I think of JBL and then I get a sad.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

But he lost...why is it 'starring brock lesnar'?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, that is pretty fucking hilarious.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hahah Starring Brock Lesnar, can't believe they did it!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

lol at announcing w/ brock lesnar that is hilarious! and johnny ace is so over


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrestlingfan would love it if it said starring Punk.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Not calling Cole a liar or anything for saying "this is the most viscous match I have ever seen!", but wasn't he around during the mic foley and undertaker match?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I love you Big Johnny.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, at the Bryan fears pork sign.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Johnny Ace!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

i thought that the stip was that if lesnar won they'd change it to monday night raw:starring brock lesnar?
Oh well still pretty funny non the less.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW, WHAT A GUY CENA IS. Kidding me?

Best Raw intro ever.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Children hate People Power.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

"the most dangerous athlete" he's not lying


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

All hail People Power!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta love Big Johnny!


----------



## auburnu008 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't get it? Why did they say "starring Brock Lensner"?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They should show Punk last.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What's Dayton normally like as a crowd? These seem pretty good.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

here comes the pain


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seems like he's just gonna act like Cena lost..


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Here Comes The Pain!


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Here come the pain


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So glad that he's back. Lesnar just looks like a bad mother fucker.


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's hoping SkySports don't cut out half the show again


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

For some reason I expected Lesnar to come out smiling


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They need to get Brock's old titantron set up


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bork Laser :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"A mere mortal." But he won, Johnny.

Lol another fan in the stands doing Lesnar's roar.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

was that over excited guy again?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I honestly though he said Cena was proved to be a mirror portal. I love Big Johnny, but intelligible he is not.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL UFC beats WWE sign.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brock, don't talk. Seriously just don't talk.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

HHH!!!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

the game


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh shit!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who's brilliant idea was it to give Lesnar a mic again?


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

The GAME


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Time to play The Game!!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh poop...


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

HHH!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TRIPLE H!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Business has picked up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shits on now!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Bork/HHH ples


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Brock just sound like a hostage or a robot reciting those lines?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUck I marked for HHH
SHIT FUCK PISS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HOLY PREDICTABLE BATMAN!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

There we go.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Time TO SQUASH THE PAIN!!!!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

oh shit its trips!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

lets go! lol at johnny applauding The Game


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

HHH v/ lesnar?
so he's going to lose his first 2 matches
lol


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

They're acting as if Lesnar won, this proves how poorly booked last night actually was....


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HERE WE FUCKIN GO! HHH VS. LESNAR


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

spotlight hog Triple H


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck Triple H.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope HHH buries Lesnar.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omfg yes please


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

brock should fuck hhh up to prove a point


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H hell yeah


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GIZAME!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Congratulate Brock for what? He lost!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I miss JDMan.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Monday Night Raw: Starring Brock Lesnar...

Lol they should have his image everywhere now, mat, announce desk, turnbuckles


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Has he dyed his hair? :lmao


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

HHH sure knows how to steal thunder.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TIME-UH...TO PLAY THE GAME-UH.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Would of been nice to see these two go at years ago.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, Johnny that's why.

"Hey Brock, fantastic job losing last night." :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank god triple h kept us from suffering through a Brock promo


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Except for when it was Raw is War or WarZone or something.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Triple H to Johnny Ace...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Just for the record, I would have been completely in favor of the show being named "Raw is Jericho" years ago.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

It has always been called Monday Night Raw. Always!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

HHH laying down the law on Lesnar


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

.............IS WAR


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

He's got the SHOVEL!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Triple H shoving his big nose into another huge feud again? This seems all too familiar.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Starting big, dig it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So we have to see Triple H vs Brock Lesnar at Over The Limit or something


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Nobody is bigger than WWE'

Practice what you preach, you big nosed jerk.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

"Nobody is bigger than RAW or WWE. I only say that because I don't wrestle full time."


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

i would mark like crazy if lesnar just went ape shit on Triple H


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

triple h putting dem bitches in their places


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh God I feel a good old fashion triple h burial coming


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Power Struggle Bullshit between Trips & Ace or Anybody and Anybody = I DON'T CARE!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"has always been?" I guess the late 90's were a dream.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's always been Monday Night Raw... What about SUPERSHOW?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Lesnar's gonna kick Triple H's ass before this is done.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

I JUST JIZZED ALL OVER MY COMPUTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lesnar looks like he's about to cry. :lol


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Brock looks like hes about to cry


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Brock looks mad as hell


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Lesnar looks like he's about to cry. :lol



Was about to post this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

People should stop complaining about HHH getting involved. Lesnar sucks and HHH is needed to save this segment and put that bitch in his place.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Brock about to throw a temper tantrum since he can't get what he wants


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Lesnar's about to cry


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

The HHH Mark said:


> I JUST JIZZED ALL OVER MY COMPUTER!!!!!!!!!!


Oh Jesus Christ this again..


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

I did not agree to the contract that I did not agree to that was agreed upon without my agreeance and I think we can agree on that. 

Thank you, Triple H.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HHH's promos get weird and rambly when he's playing COO.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So is this just a mindless pro-Cena crowd that's only booing Brock because he hurt Cena?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

"They want to see you face CM Punk. Sheamus."

Nice!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol punk got no pop
OH shit he is about to get buried


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

who said we wanted lesnar vs sheamus?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar's gonna beat someone's ass before this promo is done.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

In case you didn't hear triple did NOT approve those terms...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Brock VS Sheamus would actually be AMAZING.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Trips is repeating himself.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

Brock is a cry baby


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

is brock going to cry?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Triple H looks so good!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I dont want to see him face Orton or Sheamus.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

When Triple H says "Brock", I change it in my head to "brah". It makes the show better, you guys, believe me.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao DAT LIP QUIVER on Brock


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

He shoulda teased us by saying Taker and Rock.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Lesnar - Orton match would actually be fucking amazing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HE ALREADY RESIGNED!!!!! Didn't he?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I wonder why Lesnar and Triple H never got the chance to feud against one another?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

#2isgreaterthan1


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

totoyotube said:


> who said we wanted lesnar vs sheamus?


I want it.


----------



## CW1881 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm very drunk, but can someone explain to me why Johnny Ace is still on my screen. He is fucking terrible!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahaha nice.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Tedious said:


> When Triple H says "Brock", I change it in my head to "brah". It makes the show better, you guys, believe me.


I can't unhear it now. It's like Dog the Bounty Hunter is confronting someone


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

lol Raw is War is trending worldwide


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Look at me Brock, because I'm the big cheese around here. No-one is bigger than Triple H'


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

I love it when HHH gets mad


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> I wonder why Lesnar and Triple H never got the chance to feud against one another?


Because Brock was being built as a monster and Triple H wouldn't have jobbed to him


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Tedious said:


> When Triple H says "Brock", I change it in my head to "brah". It makes the show better, you guys, believe me.


lol did the same thing. Misheard him the first time


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Haha, some "Yes!" and "Si!" signs in the crowd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Brock look like he's about to cry?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Have no idea what the fuck is happening and HHH can't pronounce brock


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Agree or I bury you.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I knew it! lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Saw that coming.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

yes i knew it!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh shit!


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Its on. Get him Brock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JT Martin said:


> I wonder why Lesnar and Triple H never got the chance to feud against one another?


WWE didn't want one going over the other perhaps


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I want Orton/Lesnar please. :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

F-5 HHH~


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JT Martin said:


> I wonder why Lesnar and Triple H never got the chance to feud against one another?


HHH was on Raw and Lesnar on Smackdown when brands didn't mix every week.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh look, it's the feud we should have gotten for WrestleMania 21......


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Triple H vs Brock Lesnar next?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lesnar/Orton would be the most boring fucking thing alive. Oh my God could you imagine.

Lesnar/Punk and Lesnar/Sheamus could be great though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH-Lesnar fued then?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Finally we get to this. Took forever.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

forum crash


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

YES!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck Yes!!! Kick his ass, Brock!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

We may want to see him face CM punk, but we're going to see him face HHH anyway, because that works to elevate so many people...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ohhhh shit


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

He may have broke his arm?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is actually pretty big.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Trips with the takedown! Brock locks the armbar!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BORK BORK BORK BORK!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wrestlemania was Triple H's last match....my ass. 

Also, I love how everyone that walked out on Triple H last year is running in to save him now.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lesnar = Beast mode.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Of course HHH gets some offense in 
FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT KIMURA


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh good lord!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL so the locker room that walked out on HHH due to a vote of no confidence now comes to his rescue?


FUCK LOGIC.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Right when I cheer for you, HHH, you let Lesnar get one over you. I hate you.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Finally lololololololo cole "HE BROKE HIS ARM!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy fuck, the forum lived through that.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did an Irish redhead just lead two black guys to the ring? 

R-Truth: WHERE DA DOC AT?!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This is epic!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

brock should go in there and whoop all those chumps! look at sheamus out there protecting his buddy


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DAMN BROCK!!! Look like he snapped that arm in half!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fucking awwwsome, brock is soo badass.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kid in the front row almost in tears.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

cm punk pissed in his underwear backstage


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I told you people an angle will be built around Triple H & Brock Lesnar.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

1) What's up with the Blair Witch style in ring cameras?
2) No Big Show heel turn I guess.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Not a bad way to start the show.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Holy fuck, the forum lived through that.


First time for everything.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Big Show with a coat on.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Kofi does not approve.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Brock should F5 everybody in the ring


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it me or did it really look like his arm snapped.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

look at kofis shame face!! epic


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

NyQuil said:


> 1) What's up with the Blair Witch style in ring cameras?
> 2) No Big Show heel turn I guess.


They want more realistic angles, they introduced it a while ago in NXT.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice way to start the show, good idea.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Brock, Kofi does not approve of your buffoonery


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Big Show isnt the best armrest to have


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

This is defiently a gullable Cena crowd. And why is Micheal keep switching sides on being heel and face.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Brock be hurting the game's arm!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This was great. I love having Lesnar here.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Brah Lazer


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well a suspension will get him out of the next few Raw shows. 

We knew that was coming with his part time contract.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

At least lesnar remembered to pull his punches with triple h


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Why have the past 2 angles involving HHH have him being injured at the start?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Didn't Sheamus put Triple H out :lmao

Didn't Triple H fire R Truth :lmao


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Lesnar is the only thing keeping this show watchable.

Without him, no way would I be watching right now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy shit....Brock...is....a....BEAST

Bork Pls!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was pretty awesome. Lesnar's brawling really looks legit. I wince at that Kimura Lock.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Sheamus: "Hey Paul, does this mean i'll have to find a new gym buddy?"


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Man, HHH has become such a good actor since "The Chaperone"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, at Kofi shaking his head. I see that Truth has got a new hairstyle.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock Lesnar is awesome.

Take that HHH.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

damn lesnar is stiff as hell, He needs to pull back some or he is going to hurt someone legit


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well the good news is that was pretty epic, the bad news is it'll be recapped at least 5 times tonight.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lesnar vs Triple H sounds like Punk vs Triple H


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LegendSeeker said:


> This is defiently a gullable Cena crowd. And why is Micheal keep switching sides on being heel and face.


And no matter how talented or good anybody is, if nobody is cheered from the crowd except Cena, I don't see that as the fault of the wrestlers. I see that as the fault of the crowd.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck this crappy crowd booing Lesnar. This shit is awesome, you fucking pussies!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

For Stephanie's sake lets hope HHH is right handed.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> At least lesnar remembered to pull his punches with triple h


Fuck that I want HHH's nose even bigger. Break that honker.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Well a suspension will get him out of the next few Raw shows.
> 
> We knew that was coming with his part time contract.


He doesn't have a fucking part time contract, he's scheduled to be on every Raw in the US up until Wrestlemania.


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

So now that Sheamus is a face he is able to come to the aid of Triple H, the man he originally put out of action for months

Oh WWE Creative....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Umm where's the rest of the roster? Only Rtruth, Kofi Big show and sheamus out there...lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Brock is awesome and Lesnar/HHH is a great Summerslam main event but it's impossible to forget that he already lost. So fucking stupid.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

good opener, will we be seeing lesnar vs triple h feud until summerslam?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

if nothing else brock has definitely blurred the lines between work and real 

(yes i kno it's all a work, but i'm seeing a lot of more ppl who can't seem to distinguish the two when it comes to brock)


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

liljayl23 said:


> So now that Sheamus is a face he is able to come to the aid of Triple H, the man he originally put out of action for months
> 
> Oh WWE Creative....


Just imagine if Russo was booking.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

It's so weird having a credible UFC fighter in WWE. Puts a little extra uncertainty on whether a move actually hurt or not.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Phillies3:16 said:


> At least lesnar remembered to pull his punches with triple h


Tell me about it, lesner knows who puts food on the table.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Triple H will recover from broken arm quickly just like that fractured vertebrae Nash gave him.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait, can we use Brock to 'break' the arms of all the annoying wrestlers we want off the air for awhile? This could be really really nice...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Lesnar should've went back in the ring and destroyed those fools.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The end of that segment actually came off well.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

No more double handed wanks


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

I dont understand how they pull of the Kimura, they legit fcuk people up. Maybe I'm just not wrestling savvy.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol @ Sheamus coming out to help his workout buddy


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is the reason I watch Smackdown.
Brock Lesnar is the reason I watch RAW.

Lesnar is just a pure badass that WWE needs. Also not liking this Cena Crowd.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Rop3 said:


> It's so weird having a credible UFC fighter in WWE. Puts a little extra uncertainty on whether a move actually hurt or not.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Lesnar/Orton would be the most boring fucking thing alive. Oh my God could you imagine.
> 
> Lesnar/Punk and Lesnar/Sheamus could be great though.


As far as being believable this is not true. If Brock faced Punk it should be a squash. At least Orton could hit an RKO out of nowhere to do some damage. GTS? Yeah right.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lesnar is not playin around! A very interesting start.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

UknowWho said:


> Triple H will recover from broken arm quickly just like that fractured vertebrae Nash gave him.


He has a vial of Hugh Jackmans blood for accelerated healing, he stole it from Zack Ryder after he recovered from the broken back in 6 weeks.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

liljayl23 said:


> So now that Sheamus is a face he is able to come to the aid of Triple H, the man he originally put out of action for months
> 
> Oh WWE Creative....


This stuff happened throughout wrestlings history.


Often they ended up in tag teams....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't wait to see who Khali wrestles tonight. Him and Big Show make a great tag team.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH/Brock at Summerslam? Hell yeah.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

That submission hold looks legit painful. All hail the legitimiser, Brock Lesnar.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Its a good thing Dr. Shamus is there


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Borias said:


> Wait, can we use Brock to 'break' the arms of all the annoying wrestlers we want off the air for awhile? This could be really really nice...


As long as it doesn't end with Brock in a lumberjack match with the wrestlers wearing casts, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Knosis (Dec 5, 2011)

Peapod said:


> For Stephanie's sake lets hope HHH is right handed.


lol why does everyone always try and pass the WWE Creative Twitter page's jokes off as their own on here?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Brock is awesome and Lesnar/HHH is a great Summerslam main event but it's impossible to forget that he already lost. So fucking stupid.


Eh I got over it late last night!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

HHH vs Lesnar at Summerslam then


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What do you tink Dr. Sheamus? 

"I'm the turd time WWE champion, I'll fight'em".


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my lord.... Eve with glasses.... My jaw just hit the floor.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another Evil Boss...HO! 

In more ways than one.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

A couple thoughts: 

1) lol at The Super Friends to the rescue (as others said, great Kofi-shame-face)

2) Brock may not be outstanding with the mic, but he does actually have great facial expressions and body language.

3) Eve mic botch ha


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Eve with glasses? I like it.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Eve looking hot with those glasses.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Eve looks good in glasses.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

hhhhhh


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm a giant Punk mark but :lmao he'd get completely throttled by this beast.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

so basically triple h is going to take over for cena while cena leaves...so much for elevating talent


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> That submission hold looks legit painful. All hail the legitimiser, Brock Lesnar.


Oh it is.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

DAT ASS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Eve shouldn't talk...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Listen to those people care when you talk Eve....yawn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eve's acting is horrible. She's trying too hard.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Eve looks so hot with those glasses...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Eve. You're not good at this.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic opening segment. Only negative was the talent they had come to Triple H's aid. They were too cartoonish.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Eve looks fine as hell in those glasses.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn Eve looking hot with those specs.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calfzilla (Apr 27, 2012)

damn poor john laurinitus. lesnar just kept staring at him like "i'm going to kill you. you know that right?"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why is she out of breath?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I bet anyone who tunes in right now seeing Eve in that skirt and glasses will think it's a porno....


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCKING EVE!!!1!!1!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh my lord.... Eve with glasses.... My jaw just hit the floor.


So did mine


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I normally don't find Eve that attractive, but GOD DAMN! she needs to wear glasses every time she is on tv.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh hey, there's going to be wrestling matches tonight? Le gasp!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck...I...I think...I think I MISS David Otunga. 

The hell is wrong with me?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Trying to smarten up someone by using glasses = cheap trick.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Just 3 weeks until Over the Limit?!?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dear God, Eve, you're trying WAY too hard.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

why does miz have his PPV coat on???


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh shit the glasses... 

Everything she does makes me just..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

AWESOOOOOOMEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! 

I CAME TO JOOOOOBBB! THERE'S A PRICE TO PAY!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

OK Eve that was 19 mic botches


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Santino??


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like The Miz but it's hard to think a year ago tonight he was the WWE Champion and the longest reigning one in three years.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I wonder why Lesnar and Triple H never got the chance to feud against one another?


Because both of them were top guys as heels on different brand raw & SD.

WM 21 was actually suppose to be HHH vs lesnar but brock left a year before.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

beat the clock? with eve on the screen like that all night, there's something else alot of teenage boys are gunna be beating tonight instead...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey, look, a rematch from last night's PRE-SHOW.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

seriously? this match again?


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh my lord.... Eve with glasses.... My jaw just hit the floor.


My wang just hit the desk.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

18 secs anyone?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

fpalmfpalmSantino a contender


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

You know your career has hit rock-bottom when your music is interrupted by Santino Marella's theme.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A HOT MAIN EVENT ANGLE!

AND A WILD TRIPLE H APPEARS!

8*D

Its all about The Game, and don't you bitches forget it!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Why is she out of breath?


You know why...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hope Daniel Bryan is in these matches.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The sad fact is they'll want to make Santino and the US title have meaning so Miz is going to Jobberville.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Borias said:


> Trying to smarten up someone by using glasses = cheap trick.


Only works if the person in question keeps their mouth shut.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Was looking forward to Miz facing somebody else, instead of losing to Santino again.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

a beat the what challenge? Clock? Oh I thought she said something else.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope the show could center more around CM Punk. Punk better close out the show tonight.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Tonight on raw, we get to see exactly how little time is spent on *wrestling*....why would WWE do something this fucking stupid?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel Tensai go to face punk at the next ppv.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hm, Miz & Santino? Hmm, yeah, might as well be just a match.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

I want Lesnar to destroy Sheam


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

The only way they could get me to buy Over the Limit is if Christian wins the beat the clock challenge  After ER i think OTL is going to be a lull PPV.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Escorted from the building = surprise run in at the end of the show.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

fking king, so happy lesnar got escorted out. That idiot would just love some hornswoggle/brodus/santino matches all night wouldnt he. That PG fruitcake


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lesnar escorted out of the building? Temped to turn off.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What is this beat the clock thing? I wasn't listening to her. I was too busy beating my clock.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Rematch last night but for WWE Champiobnshhip oppurtunity wtf? and reports say that punk vs jericho is not over. so jericho wins tonight?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

lets predict the participants:

Miz
Santino
Jericho
Lord Tensai
Kane
Orton
Swagger
Ziggler


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> You know why...


She has very poor cardio?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How long has it been since Miz had an actual _good_ match?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd love to see someone try to "escort" Lesnar out of the building.

"Miz has never been the same since he lost that title." Yeah, it's not like he won any other titles after that, Lawler. fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> I got a feel Tensai go to face punk at the next ppv.


:sad:

Yep.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Are the old he has left the arena gag my spidey senses are telling me poor Cena will cut a goodbye promo just to get killed again but Lesnar.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

yup Miz is jobbing again to the biggest joke in wrestling apart from Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Side Effect. Miz should do that more often.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Has anyone's stock fallen further than Miz's in the last year? Don't think so.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope Jericho does not win. I really like Jericho but they can't think of ANYTHING else?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

bluestar said:


> She has very poor cardio?


Exactly. Poor girl.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Side Effect?

So Miz got wrestling lessons from Matt Hardy?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I hope the show could center more around CM Punk. Punk better close out the show tonight.


That lets me turn it off and sleep earlier, despite no school tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> You know why...


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

No matter how cool and awesome the opening segments are, we are eventually brought back down to reality once the midcard comes out that we are in two hour cruise control till 10:50


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

OJA20 said:


> I dont understand how they pull of the Kimura, they legit fcuk people up. Maybe I'm just not wrestling savvy.


Exactly what I was thinking. The move is legit hurtful.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Khali and Brock are in these matches.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

haha funny sell from Santino on that awful leg kick


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I hope the show could center more around CM Punk. Punk better close out the show tonight.


He will, my money is on Brock in the ring after winning the beat the clock thing and Punk standing on the stage holding the title up in the air.....

Which is sad because Brock would snap him in half.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh gawd i forgot about Tensai -.- that's how over he is. If he wins OTL is a deffo no sell for me.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Just imagine if Russo was booking.


Seriously, it's like most people here can't even name any other Pro wrestling booker other than Russo.

Newsflash, Russo doesn't book every wrestling promotion in America according to popular belief.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

bluestar said:


> She has very poor cardio?




Really? That's not what the Executive Board has been saying...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Borias said:


> Escorted from the building = surprise run in at the end of the show.


Lol, so true.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

My money is going on Sheamus winning and a title unification match seeing as the brand extension is basically dead.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Someone has a sign with 2 on it :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks like Tensai and Brodus will have no problem beating Miz'/Santino's time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I'd love to see someone try to "escort" Lesnar out of the building.
> 
> "Miz has never been the same since he lost that title." Yeah, it's not like he won any other titles after that, Lawler. fpalm


The Miz hasn't won any titles since he lost the WWE Championship.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Will The Miz lose again to Santino?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Funny how Santino's matches usually last a minute or so but on this occassion its longer...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I hope Jericho does not win. I really like Jericho but they can't think of ANYTHING else?


He won't, it'll be Tensai.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Can't take anymore Santino.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian return tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The split, shitty hip toss, and that stupid headbutt really make me wish Santino was never on TV again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

YES MIZ


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope everyone who whined yesterday about this match not being on the PPV is happy now.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr Premium said:


> Seriously, it's like most people here can't even name any other Pro wrestling booker other than Russo.
> 
> Newsflash, Russo doesn't book every wrestling promotion in America according to popular belief.


But his ideas have inspired a lot of it, some of the clusterfucks I've seen in CZW etc. show that well


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

YES! MIZ WINS!


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

HOLY SHIT MIZ WON A MATCH!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

there is no way The Miz is winning this thing...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

If only Miz could have done that last night.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

18 seconds + 4 minutes.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

looks like it'll be Lord Tensai


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Finally The Miz won a match.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I've made a masturbation joke, commented on Eve's hotness and badmouthed Triple H tonight and I haven't had one rep? What do I have to do?!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

How the fuck is anyone going to be remotely believable in the ring against this animalistic beast of a human that is Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Good booking.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

So Miz loses in a US Championship match last night, but wins tonight in a match for #1 Contender for WWE Championship? makes sense.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally The Miz wins a match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz's time sucks.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good to see Miz win.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

holy shit, he won a match


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

killacamt said:


> there is no way The Miz is winning this thing...


I guess not.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Coincidentally that's the same time Miz tries to beat with Maryse every night...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Miz won!?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Tedious said:


> I've made a masturbation joke, commented on Eve's hotness and badmouthed Triple H tonight and I haven't had one rep? What do I have to do?!


Stop caring about rep.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DoubleAwesome said:


> yup Miz is jobbing again to the biggest joke in wrestling apart from Dolph Ziggler


dont you look stupid...and im not even a miz fan.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Wonder if Miz would of won last night if his match was on the actual card not the preshow.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The Miz hasn't won any titles since he lost the WWE Championship.


Right. And Lawler was referring to the United States Championship, a title Miz lost months before he won the WWE Championship.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Lord Tensai's gonna become Number 1 Contender tonight


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tedious said:


> I've made a masturbation joke, commented on Eve's hotness and badmouthed Triple H tonight and I haven't had one rep? What do I have to do?!





Snap a few nude Eve pictures and you could get repped for life. :cool2:cool2:cool2


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

If Tensai or Brodus Clay go on to challenge for the WWE title I'm done.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

4:18? We're not going to be getting any competitive matches tonight unless Miz actually becomes the Number One Contender.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz, you ain't winning.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

alot of short matches tonight


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> That submission hold looks legit painful. All hail the legitimiser, Brock Lesnar.


Brah Laser


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I've made a masturbation joke, commented on Eve's hotness and badmouthed Triple H tonight and I haven't had one rep? What do I have to do?!


Put some glasses on.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr Premium said:


> Seriously, it's like most people here can't even name any other Pro wrestling booker other than Russo.
> 
> Newsflash, Russo doesn't book every wrestling promotion in America according to popular belief.


The WWE does currently have a similar booking philosphy as Russo's. They constantly book matches to end different from what people expect just to be unpredictable.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Eve is so hot.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> Seriously, it's like most people here can't even name any other Pro wrestling booker other than Russo.
> 
> Newsflash, Russo doesn't book every wrestling promotion in America according to popular belief.


Believe me, I could name other bookers: Paul Heyman, Kevin Sullivan, Jim Cornette, Dusty Rhodes, etc.

However, no matter how bad things might be on RAW tonight, it could be worse if it were Russo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's sad that people are bugged out because Miz actually won A MATCH.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel it's really damaging when both wrestlers sell exhaustion three minutes into a match. Just one more reason why the constant stream of 4 minute matches is a huge shitstain on the industry.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Stop caring about rep.


Easy for you to say with a full green bar!

I was joking anyway. I like the neg rep people give me for rep begging.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Right. And Lawler was referring to the United States Championship, a title Miz lost months before he won the WWE Championship.


He was talking about how Miz would do anything to get the WWE Championship (which the Beat the Clock is #1 contendership for) and he hasn't been the same since losing it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Batista is returning tonight.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Bullshit. Now all the matches are gonna be just over four minutes...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm happier to see Miz win a match, or Santino lose...


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Stop caring about rep.


You want people to stop caring about a useless construct that allows people some sort of implied self-worth in comparison with people they will never meet?

What is this sorcery?!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> If Tensai or Brodus Clay go on to challenge for the WWE title I'm done.


Unless they get put against each other, there's no way either of them will have a match more than 2 minutes.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> He was talking about how Miz would do anything to get the WWE Championship (which the Beat the Clock is #1 contendership for) and he hasn't been the same since losing it.


He was pretty good with Awesome Truth....though that didn't last long.


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

Goldberg is going to be #1 contender.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

bluestar said:


> You want people to stop caring about a useless construct that allows people some sort of implied self-worth in comparison with people they will never meet?
> 
> What is this sorcery?!


Repped!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

UknowWho said:


> Wonder if Miz would of won last night if his match was on the actual card not the preshow.


booked results are still booked results...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Mr Premium said:


> Seriously, it's like most people here can't even name any other Pro wrestling booker other than Russo.
> 
> Newsflash, Russo doesn't book every wrestling promotion in America according to popular belief.


Russo >>>> the clown who booked the result of Lesnar/Cena, no matter who he is.

So I guess Lesnar/HHH at Summerslam and Lesnar/Orton at SVS. Fine unless Brock is not going over clean...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

bluestar said:


> You want people to stop caring about a useless construct that allows people some sort of implied self-worth in comparison with people they will never meet?
> 
> What is this sorcery?!


----------



## nbanflguy (Jun 28, 2011)

Why did Brock get escorted out? HHH had no right to take those things out of his contract or interupt John Lauranitis


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait Dammit. Ziggler was on Superstars.



Against Mason Ryan.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

derp! I make Diva rewinds with Power Point! Derp!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank god Layla won the title.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


>


Except he shouldn't be able to take a bath since he's underwater


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

the sluts 8*D


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bellas need to hurry up and leave


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So I guess Layla is retaining?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Wait Dammit. Ziggler was on Superstars.
> 
> 
> 
> Against Mason Ryan.


Ziggler pulls double duty all the time, besides it'll be a less than 4 minute match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Dat ass, y'all.*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Well this should be fast.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Time for me to piss and brush my teeth.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

King: Layla's back!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SP103 said:


>


Waterception


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

last show for the Bellas?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh it's Layla! Time to get my fap on....


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

nbanflguy said:


> Why did Brock get escorted out? HHH had no right to take those things out of his contract or interupt John Lauranitis



I think it might involve the storyline.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

It's Departure time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I've been calling a Kharma return for a few weeks now. Is it happening now?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Would anyone welcome Jeff Hardy back now that he has been gone for a couple years and straightened his life out?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

How dare they throw the MEGASTAR Brock out of the building.

Curbs.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Layla


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

WE WANT KHARMA


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We don't even get the final complimentary double ass wiggle from the Bella's on the last night?

sad.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Layla, have my babies.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

bloody love layla <3

lol short match


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mister Hands said:


> Wait Dammit. Ziggler was on Superstars.
> 
> 
> 
> Against Mason Ryan.


Why are they wasting Ziggler like that? They could've used Swagger like they usually do.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess the Bellas didn't take a shower last night but did their hair instead.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok what the fuck is up with one Bella being WAY hotter than the other one? And I have no clue which one it is.



Also Layla > all other divas. Dat. Ass.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

For some reason i expected Layla to get a better reaction when she finally returned.

Well that was quick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Wait Dammit. Ziggler was on Superstars.
> 
> 
> 
> Against Mason Ryan.


Please tell me at least Ziggler won.

Please?

Well that was nothing.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Dat ass!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

WHAT LAYLA DOING WITH MICHELLE MCCOOL SONG

AND WHAT A SHIT MATCH


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh come on Creative, I can't beat one out that quickly.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DA ASS OF LAYLA! Excuse me guys, need to go to the restroom....


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't you just hate it when the crowd doesn't care for anything? Then I remember the ROH House Show I went to on Saturday and then watching Extreme Rules last night, it's like day and night. 

Already? I turn my head and it's over.

Wow. WWE looks LAZY tonight.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Another divas title classic ...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Layla is now the #1 contender for the world heavy weight title!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Borias said:


> Oh it's Layla! Time to get my fap on....


Hope you were quick....cuz that match sure was.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LAYLA VS PUNK.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Layla da GAWDess.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

That was 10 seconds!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL, this was finished before I even got 'ready' to leave the room. Haha.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Someone beat faster then db!!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Well the Divas are out of the way. Thank God.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i think we should make a drinking game out of Divas matches...every match that ends in a fucking rollup, shotgun your highest proof bottle of alcohol.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well that confirms the Bellas are leaving. I'll miss seeing them on my TV.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Bella Twins are gone for good. See ya.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I turned away from the TV for a sec, turned back and it was over.

CHANGE IN THE DIVAS DIVISION.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat ass wins.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

It's Kharma time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god they kept that short.


----------



## Calfzilla (Apr 27, 2012)

layla is so great. she's so talented. (blinded by her beauty)


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

No more Bellas ever again...


THANK YOU, Layla!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TripleG said:


> OK I've been calling a Kharma return for a few weeks now. Is it happening now?


I'd wait for a lumberjill match personally, just to show her dominance.

Also, Brie got her boyfriend Bryan's Mania fate.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

That's faster than a usual piss break.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Layla beat the clock


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That match finished faster than I did...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2J!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Jobber Jericho.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jericho in a match? random.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Good god. Dem Bellas and Layla looked hot though.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

JERICHO!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> LAYLA VS PUNK.


:lmao

They never made it clear that WASN'T a Beat the Clock match...


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Ballin jacket from Jericho.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No1curr about Layla! Why didn't they used Kharma last night?!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Please tell me at least Ziggler won.
> 
> Please?
> 
> Well that was nothing.


Should I bother putting it in spoilers?



Spoiler: I guess?



Yeah, he won.



Also, Ambrose beat Riley in a dark match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho vs Kofi coming up....


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

That match was a joke. At least we didn't see a third title change in the past week, the championship would become the Hardcore title.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, at Jericho's titantron.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jericho for the win???


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inbound kofi vs jericho match...


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Too short  The piss didn't even have a chance to leave.


Funnily enough that was R Kelly's defence to the police.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

DAT JACKET


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Like any of you would last longer with Layla.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Alright heres Jericho. Lets see how fast of a time he beats Mizs time.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Let me guess. His opponent will be Kofi Kingston


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'd wait for a lumberjill match personally, just to show her dominance.
> 
> Also, Brie got her boyfriend Bryan's Mania fate.


Brie is with Bryan in real life?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes Jerichooo


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What's the betting it's Jericho vs Kofi again?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow next match and no commercial


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

As much as love Y2J and Punk, I don't want to see them in a match again for awhile.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chances Funkasaurus is in this challenge?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Jericho but his mentality is just terrible. You can't lose every match like a jobber, Jericho can overcome a lot, not everything and now nobody can take him on the level that he was in the past.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Brie is with Bryan in real life?


He's with one of the Bella sluts, I'm assuming Brie as she's the one who can wrestle.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> LAYLA VS PUNK.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2J vs Kofi for the 572983572895389789344th time? cant wait!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I bet is against Kofi again.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Tensai will win this beat the clock challenge.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> I like Jericho but his mentality is just terrible. You can't lose every match like a jobber, Jericho can overcome a lot, not everything and now nobody can take him on the level that he was in the past.


And yet, if he'd won last night, not a single person would've been shocked. He's fine.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Tensai will win this beat the clock challenge.


I don't like him but it's better than Jericho.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ownage™ said:


> Brie is with Bryan in real life?












YES! YES! YES!


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Kharma is HOT!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

jericho is cutting a promo during the break


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe he's facing R-Truth and his invisible friend this time.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> LAYLA VS PUNK.


With Punk's track record, I think it's safe to say that he's wrestled quite a few divas in the past. unk


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I see Layla has mastered Kelly Kelly roll up of doom technique.

Shit. 

Well ..


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Y2J vs Kofi for the 572983572895389789344th time? cant wait!


Also known as the invisible fued.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone remember when Jericho returning seemed great?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Even though I think Punk should feud with someone else if he's not going to lose the belt, I wouldn't be mad at one more Jericho/Punk match. The build-up may not be good, but you know the match'll be.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hurry up! End this break!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dark_Link said:


> I see Layla has mastered Kelly Kelly roll up of doom technique.
> 
> Shit.
> 
> Well ..


Now she's unstoppable!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Would be funny if Kofi is Jericho's opponent again.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Tensai will win this beat the clock challenge.


And buyrates would skyrocket :bron2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

UknowWho said:


> As much as love Y2J and Punk, I don't want to see them in a match again for awhile.


Think it would be better then a potential Tensai/Punk match.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Randy Orton go to face Jericho in the Beat the Clock challenge.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Johnny Ace is starting to remind a little bit of Eric Bischoff. Now if only Johnny could get his attack squad like 3-Minute Warning, then he would be golden.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

So far, this is a very underwhelming Raw. So much for riding the momentum from last nights pay per view.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Wheres Lord Tensai?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Who's betting this ends at 4:18 too?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*It wasn't no damn street fight.*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Jericho needs to make a miracle happen just to beat Layla's time.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Quick question about the beat the clock challenge; right now the time to beat is 4:18. If this next match goes beyond that time, is the match over with? Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I haven't seen one of these in forever.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dobba said:


> Does anyone remember when Jericho returning seemed great?


It crashed not only the thread, it basically crashed the entire RAW section.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Now she's unstoppable!


Until KK pulls out the POW POW POW combo.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh joy.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for Big Shows push.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any truth to the rumor CM Punk's sister has been suspended 30 days by WWE for a wellness policy violation?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

lolwut


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

just retire paul wight


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh great


----------



## CW1881 (Apr 18, 2012)

Big show, not that's a surprise!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL Big slow in da house.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Jericho/Show is actually a ok main-event for a show.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dobba said:


> Does anyone remember when Jericho returning seemed great?


Yeah that was fun for a while.

Gary Neville on that ad :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Jericho wins via countout.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show YES MARKING OUT RIGHT DERE.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The Big Shit? Well you lost the challenge Jericho...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

JERISHOW


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Ugh, get that fat fuck off my tv... fpalm


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> Quick question about the beat the clock challenge; right now the time to beat is 4:18. If this next match goes beyond that time, is the match over with? Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I haven't seen one of these in forever.


I think the horn will sound and the match will end.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

THE BIG SHOW? uhhhhhhh, ok. Well, fuck brand extension


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

is this match a Tables Match? LOL


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

jacobdaniel said:


> Quick question about the beat the clock challenge; right now the time to beat is 4:18. If this next match goes beyond that time, is the match over with? Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I haven't seen one of these in forever.


Yes, the match ends.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Big shit to botch the match and win in 20 seconds :troll


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JERISHOW REUNITES


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

JeriShow was the balls.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JERISHOW REUNION FUCK YEAH


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jericho jobbing again...why he came back in the first place? horrendous program with Punk and overall just terrible run.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

magusnova said:


> Time for Big Shows push.


Makes sense, get the title on Show to protect Punk from Lesnar.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

No way Y2J is winning unless by DQ.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I am really really REALLY hoping Christian or D-Bry beats the clock.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jerishow huh? Eh...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeri-Show


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I couldn't be more pleased with the fact Big Show is no longer the IC champion.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show has been selling a lot lately. More than he's ever sold in his career.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Until KK pulls out the POW POW POW combo.


God dammit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok, Miz loses the US Championship and gets in the beat the clock challenge for a WWE title shot and Big Show loses the IC championship and gets in the beat the clock challenge for a WWE title shot.....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well just when i thought Jericho's credibility couldn't be hurt any worse now he has to face Big Show.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> I like Jericho but his mentality is just terrible. You can't lose every match like a jobber, Jericho can overcome a lot, not everything and now nobody can take him on the level that he was in the past.


He's a vanilla midget who can't draw.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Big Show has been selling a lot lately. More than he's ever sold in his career.


It's the new craze, even Cena sold last night. Let's see what happens tonight though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why can't the Big Show land flat on his chest when he misses that move? It always looks so stupid how he twists...


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

remember when these guys were a tag team


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

when will captain insane-o realize that no one likes him anymore?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Fuck you Big Show. I fucking DESPISE you.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

totoyotube said:


> remember when these guys were a tag team


No.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big Show is still pretty decent for his size, but I can't fucking stand that mother fucker at this point.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Show almost got an upset on Jeri.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol

Forgot about JeriShow.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

"When is the last time you saw Big Show utilize a small package?"


Ask Val Venus....


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

totoyotube said:


> remember when these guys were a tag team


Remember when there used to be a tag team division?


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

waiting on Cody Rhodes...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

totoyotube said:


> remember when these guys were a tag team





NikkiSixx said:


> No.


derp, thank god for sarcasm.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Isn't Wade Barrett due back shortly? I was thinking he was going to feud with Show.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

First time in ages I am rooting for Big Show.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show is an awesome big man wrestler, especially when he cares about the match. But he's even a bigger performer, his facial expressions are money every time.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Johnny's Three-Minute Warning Stable should consist of Mark Henry, Lord Tensai, and Heath Slater. Would be the most epic thing to happen in WWE history.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Show's stalling Jericho, I'm loving it.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Black ref doesn't approve of over the top shenanigans.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Count Out finish.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok then.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

jericho & big show = vegeta & nappa


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Referee started the 10 count with 20 seconds left on the clock...


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

If that was supposed to end with a second to spare...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Well, that was fucked up.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The ref fucked that up.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Well they fucked that up.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Ref fucked up!!!!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

He beat the time?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

BOTCH.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And they fuck up the finish.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Way to fuck everything up Black Ref.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

BOTCH I THINK LOL HE WAS SUPPOSED TO WIN FASTER


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE confirms that 10 counts arent actually 10 seconds...that 10 count took 32 seconds. This is a huge fucking botch...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

lol botch


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Botch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It didn't appear that Jericho beat the time, but we all know WWE can make whatever call they want even if it never actually happened.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

dumb ass ref


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Referee botch haha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ref was not counting fast enough


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

massive cockup


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahaha black ref botch


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

He clearly didn't beat the clock, are they really saying that?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

So they *almost* timed that right...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The ref fucked up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat counting botch by Black Ref.

NO LAWLER SHUT UP HE BEAT THE CLOCK.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Who's betting this ends at 4:18 too?


I was right!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Justin Long going back to Diva matches.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

He lost the ref counted 10 after the buzzer sounded.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Is over Jericho time is 1 sec nobody will beat that


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats new


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL. Unless that was on purpose, you could tell he was counting way too slowly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"We'll fix that in post."
"Um."


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Black Ref is back off to FCW and/or calling Divas Matches.

Congrats.


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

Did anyone see Jericho mouth "Are you fucking kidding me?" after the ref botched the count?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Did black referee fuck up the count?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

The black ref is getting fired tonight.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

lmao, great counting skills rite dere


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

I want more Lesnar!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

good way to protect both guys.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the only way to make up for the botch is to have Miz and Jericho face each other in a tie breaker match. It wouldnt be a bad thing, both of them would put on a good match, imo.


----------



## CW1881 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oscars are safe this year!

Jesus christ man, how difficult is it to fucking count!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao DAMMIT I HAD IT RIGHT! AND HE WAS SO CLOSE!!! LOL


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

He didn't beat Miz's time... but its the WWE LOL


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jericho did not beat the Beat the Clock.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

How was it a botch? I dont get it. Can someone explain that?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus christ WWE-Every SINGLE fucking time you do some time based angle it gets fucked up. Every time. EVERY TIME.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

That's why the black ref should only do diva matches


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Justin Long going back to Diva matches.


His name's Justin King.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

pretty good match by Jerishow. Wouldn't mind a feud between these two


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Great job by the ref. How can you not time it when the clock is on the fucking titantron. I'm guessing when it comes back on they edit the clock to make it look like the ref counted 10 before the buzzer went off.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

At Least Miz won a match this is unheard of


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

If they fire Black Ref Im punching a baby


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

They fucked that up big time.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Come on bring out Khali I wanna see him wrestle a classic!!!


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Jesus christ WWE-Every SINGLE fucking time you do some time based angle it gets fucked up. Every time. EVERY TIME.


lolol, that's the WWE.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

...back to FCW goes the ref.

Honestly, maybe it is a sign WWE. A sign that Jericho vs. Punk shouldn't again at the next PPV. Please don't do it WWE.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Teddy Long should teach that ref how to count faster.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw him mouth some sort of fuck something


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh okay they are saying he tied with The Miz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That really was a waste of either guy taking bumps. I hope that at Black Ref's firing party they give him a watch so he can count time properly.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Vyed said:


> How was it a botch? I dont get it. Can someone explain that?


The 10 count was supposed to end with 1 second left on the "Beat the Clock" clock, making Jericho the winner and new "leader"


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

jtg?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe it was a bad idea to put black referee as my avatar, think I might have gave him bad luck.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lets beat the clock now 00:01 Jericho time


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> His name's Justin King.


Good catch


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Vyed said:


> How was it a botch? I dont get it. Can someone explain that?


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/botch

they botched the ending there...completely. You think theyre just gunna let the Jericho/Punk feud die that simply?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Black ref just lost his job.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

so if this goes through then it would be Punk/Miz/Y2J

Hey that's an improvement from Punk/Miz/ADR


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

People need to understand that black Ref isnt used to his divas matches to be longer than 10 seconds


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Absolutely hilarious how no one gives a fuck about Layla. Could it get any quieter?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It wasn't Justin King's fault. Jericho took too long.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bieber and Cyrus? Ew


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at least they got this right. I thought they were going to go with Jericho anyway.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Justin Long going back to Diva matches.












word?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Yes! Jericho won't go against Punk for the championship...as it stands now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Back to divas matches for Justin King.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG listen to this shit Jericho beat the clock


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Somebody call my mama


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

good job, WWE...way to fuck that shit up


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Miz still top... Lord Tensai it is then...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chances they change the writing to Jericho going later again and this time beating the clock?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

miz still the leader


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WHATWHATWHAT!!


annnnd time to change the channel


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Fuck off you fat shit.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

wow chris must be pissed now


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Brodus VS Ziggler? I'd cry.


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

So they're saying he lost? Haha wow big fuck up


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL, so how are they gonna work their way out of this?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait. The controversy was settled during the break?!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

They've really utilised Jericho since his return.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The time shall be beaten.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ASS ASS ASS. Right.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

FUCK OFF BRODUS CLAY YOU FAT CUNT!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Brodus's fucking announcer is so annoying.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Triple Threat at Over the Limit?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Momma time, y'all.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

These Beat the Clock Challenge matches are awful. Nothing good is going to come out of a 4 minute match, no matter how talented the athletes are. Geez.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Good lord those two


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Miz loses to Santino on the pre show but gets a better time than the guy who was in the wwe title match last night, ya that makes sense.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow hopefully they weren't planning to have Jericho face Punk. If so they fucked that up huge and the future ain't lookin' too good for black ref.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> lol at least they got this right. I thought they were going to go with Jericho anyway.


It was too obvious that's why.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, the call is reverse, Jericho didn't make it back in time but I feel he will still be in the title match somehow.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Where's Hornswoggle?!? LOL more botches :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

goham202 said:


> Maybe it was a bad idea to put black referee as my avatar, think I might have gave him bad luck.


YOU DID THIS! YOU DID THIS TO BLACK REF!


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

pee break


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Are you guys seriously questioning Justin "The GROAT" King's refereeing skills?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Butt touch <3


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Woop Clay has dropped the Swoggle


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank God no Fuckswoggle tonight


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

This lame shit again.... -_-


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Forget Cameron & Naomi? It's all I can do to block that fat tub of lard out of my mind when they dance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> His name's Justin King.


*Freudian Slip... *


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn that ref fucked up. Put him in a match with Brock Lesnar :Vince


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Brodus's fucking announcer is so annoying.


Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

JTG :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm really becoming uninterested in Brodus Clay


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao somebody needs to gif JTG's :no: face.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

OOOh a squash match.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jericho should feud with big show with Jericho out of the wwe title match for the next ppv.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ANOTHER squash match?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

A Wild JTG Appeared


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> LOL, so how are they gonna work their way out of this?


They couldn't so they went with the truth. Rough night for WWE Creative.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

JTG HAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

LMFAO JTG's still got a job


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Brodus is back to squash matches...that didnt take long.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jtg still got a job


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

JobberToGo


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Didnt JTG already get squashed by Brodus Clay?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JTG sighting. How many more squash matches do we need to see?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I so hope JTG wins this and betas the time, just for the lulz XD

edit: Oh not a BTCC my bad.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

jtg is gangsta again? where are his generic tights?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

This RAW feels lazy.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JTG is still employed by the WWE?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

JTG is still employed?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Would've loved to see Shad instead of JTG here.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He's thinking "God, do I have to job again!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

goham202 said:


> Well, the call is reverse, Jericho didn't make it back in time but I feel he will still be in the title match somehow.


You fucked me up before man, was looking at your avvy and sig whilst typing a response and typed his name as Justin Long


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

How long have these squash matches been going on now? 3 or 4 months?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JTG stands for Job The Guy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

IS Brodus ever going to have a match longer than 2 minutes? or even an actual feud?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brodus Clay *sigh**


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL @ the leg jiggling. It's fucking stupid, haha.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/botch
> 
> they botched the ending there...completely. You think theyre just gunna let the Jericho/Punk feud die that simply?


and you lose. They did.




ShaggyK said:


> The 10 count was supposed to end with 1 second left on the "Beat the Clock" clock, making Jericho the winner and new "leader"


Dont think so. Jericho is gone.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefully this is the end of Brodus partnership with Hornswoggle.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

How much longer until Clay stops squashing jobbers and is in a real program?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

JTG still in the WWE? WTF?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Either way Brodus wins. He either has the shortest time or has the longest match of his career. Win/win.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Brodus Clay:
Arrive
Jiggle
Leave


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> I'm really becoming uninterested in Brodus Clay


When all he does is squash matches, I don't blame you.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Mainboy said:


> JTG :lol


Seeing JTG makes me wonder how the hell he still has a job.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

loljtg.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Stop apologizing, Brodus. It's okay if you slam a guy.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Is Brodus still undefeated? Didn't he lose one of his tag matches or no?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If Funkasaurus was in Jurassic Park-Instead of feeding him a goat would they tie a jobber up on leash for him to eat?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone noticed there isn't a clock on this match? Not part of the no.1 contender's thing.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They have time for this...

But they do NOT have time for Dean Ambrose? Are you serious?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Brodus matches just come across as a really weird high-concept music video for Somebody Call My Mama.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

JTG's surprise king is that he is fucking Clays dancers


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

JTG can't sell for shit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Either way Brodus wins. He either has the shortest time or has the longest match of his career. Win/win.


uh, who said this was a beat the clock match?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

damn those girls have ass....I love my sistahs


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm completely done with Brodus. Boring as shit.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

dayum,dem dance moves


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh jesus.


----------



## bohagan81 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Wow hopefully they weren't planning to have Jericho face Punk. If so they fucked that up huge and the future ain't lookin' too good for black ref.


It was supposed to be Jericho. I live in Raleigh and every commercial break they advertise for OTL. "On May 20th John Cena goes Over The Limit, with matches that include Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan for the WHC and CM Punk vs Chris Jericho for the WWE Title."

Note this a a brand new commercial tonight, the others were different. So I wonder whats gonna happen now?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Won't somebody please think of the children!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Hell noooooo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I GOT AN AWESOME IDEA. Turn JTG heel (he's not a real heel right now). Claim he's down with Snoop Dogg. Have Brodus Clay turn heel and be his bodyguard. Ya.


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi JTG, I miss your Cryme Tyme segments. Please bring them back WWE, they were hilarious to me. Thanks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAMN KIDS....*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Wow hopefully they weren't planning to have Jericho face Punk. If so they fucked that up huge and the future ain't lookin' too good for black ref.


What would the point be to have another match if Punk is going to win again?

When did this turn into Kids Bop?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This RAW was TERRIBLE in the first hour.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Adding kids? Really? You killing me WWE.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

id be scared shitless if i were those kids


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my God what even is this holy shit what am I watching this is meant to be wrestling attitude era fuck


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

this is so embarrassing..


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Little Jimmys and Little Jennys getting funky


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LIL JIMMY


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Poor white girl lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is really killing it for me. This piece of shit is not entertaining.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Ummm maybe give Brodus someone who is'nt a crusierweight?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

GET THOSE FUCKING KIDS OUT OF MY RING THIS IS NOT A HOUSE SHOW YOU CUNT!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought the dance off's with the audience are exclusive to house shows only?


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

why not crime time this match?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so does JTG sell like that or is he gonna get fired and he knows already


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I wouldn't let my kids near Brodus.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryan said:


> GET THOSE FUCKING KIDS OUT OF MY RING THIS IS NOT A HOUSE SHOW YOU CUNT!


This.

win.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good lord, iv never missed the attitude era more than i do now.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Crazy. It's like WWE isn't even trying tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I GOT AN AWESOME IDEA. Turn JTG heel. Claim he's down with Snoop Dogg. Have Brodus Clay turn heel and be his bodyguard. Ya.


:lol


----------



## CW1881 (Apr 18, 2012)

It really doesn't matter how much beautiful Rye vodka you drink, that fat fucker will never make any sense to me.

Yokozuna, I wish to apply for your reincarnation!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

can we get a Cena v HHH match? Broken Arm v Broken Arm!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok why is Cole all of a sudden a face when Brodus comes out? "he's doing the dactyle!!" he sounds like a fucking dumbass.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Some of you guys really think that Jericho winning the challenge was the plan? :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck this. I'm trying to see Naomi work, and they turned the ring into gymboree


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Besides the opening segment, this RAW has been absolutely TERRIBLE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Really, King? Never seen a match as brutal as that one in your time with the WWE? My goodness, at least make your statements somewhat legit...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Didn't King see Mick Foley get thrown off a cage and through a cage?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

why do these freaking kids like wrestling, go watch some cartoons or something, jeez. pisses me off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE really likes to recap stuff, don't they? This is what, the second time they've shown this video package.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Brodus trying to steal Cena's fanbase :cena3


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

we just saw this earlier


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Get this fuck off my TV. I can't take Cena anymore.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Cole, you saw the foley/undertaker match, stop lying lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

If I'm them kids, I'd be scared of being in the ring with that waffle colored, 200 pound heavier version of Ernest Miller.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it just me, or is this one of the most awkward RAWs in terms of moving from segment to segment?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CMB23 said:


> I wouldn't let my kids near Brodus.


The children really will be screaming somebody call my momma.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

NEVER IN MY CAREER IN THE WWE HAVE I SEEN A MATCH SO PUNISHING...

Why do they have to keep playing this?


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

1 hour left


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Shad get released?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Wouldn't it be good if Lesnar came out and killed the kids?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Why Brodus use Ernest "the cat" Miller's theme?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Didn't King see Mick Foley get thrown off a cage and through a cage?



Pretty sure he got lit on fire in there somewhere too


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I like how JTG oversold Clay's offense. :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

inappropriate owen joke somewhere with Lawlers comment


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

They are gonna overplay the fuck out of this video


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena seemed to have actually gotten the crowd on his side after that speech last night.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

if it was a screw up by the ref just have a segment of jericho demanding that he drew miz time if miz is now gunna be winning and he gets a match with miz and wins quickly somehow so now huge amount of time is taken up


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Never before in the WWE have I ever seen a promo so brutal and torturous as that.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What's worse than watching Cancena kiss ass? Watching Cena kiss ass on a replay twice in a hour.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

We all need a vacation from you Cena!


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Dude JTG's terrible


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> Pretty sure he got lit on fire in there somewhere too


JR is the king of being set on fire.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Peapod said:


> Wouldn't it be good if Lesnar came out and killed the kids?


:lmao


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> inappropriate owen joke somewhere with Lawlers comment


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I love that Chicago appreciates effort regardless of who it is, i mean Cena getting a standing ovation from the Chicago crowed shows just that.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Calling this show "Live" is really false advertising sometimes.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Has Cole forgotten about that Rock/Mankind 'I Quit' match he commentated on already?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

this isnt going to be a fucking action replay raw again where everything just gets shown again until the main event segment


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

RECAPS then to commericals


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Wouldn't it be good if Lesnar came out and killed the kids?


Yep.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Brodus Clay is Rikishi.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

2nd replay of this so far tonight, I called 5.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Triple H seemed to have some sort of fit when Brock hit him in the back.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You could see Triple H mouth "here we go" right before Brock attacked him during the actual segment.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

More recaps...come on!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

When people on here say they could book better than WWE can, tonight is a perfect example why I do NOT have a hard time believing them.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Replays are part of the show, Learn to appreciate it.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's still real to me dammit!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

im not watching but is there a draft?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Shock said:


> Brodus Clay is Rikishi.


sad truth


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

This has been shit. Nobody believes HHH has a broken arm ffs, you see him slip down when Lesnar locks the move in. This isn't UFC ffs.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Can we please see Brock destroy Brodus?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so the 10pm slot is full of recaps

Recaps>Punk


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, we should all know WWE doesn't have to try to do anything good the night after a brilliant PPV. What a silly way of handling momentum. This is why the IWC isn't in charge.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Ryan said:


> 2nd replay of this so far tonight, I called 5.


i'm calling 6 then,this time could be used for a match or promo,man...


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

The one thing I can't stand about Raw is every single week they feel the need to recap what happened at the start of the show 1 or more times throughout the rest of the show.


----------



## CW1881 (Apr 18, 2012)

I actually found out last week that if you Sky + or TiVo a 3 hour raw, you can watch the whole thing in an hour if you skip the bullshit through the show. That's just not cool. Why all the flash backs, I know what happened, as a fan, I watched it!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

They should've gotten Bryan to pull Lesnar out of the ring again.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Dude, fuck these recaps.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. So disgusted with WWE right now. They can't book their way out of a fucking library.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The reality Era really began with Lesnar's return.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does EVERY RAW have to end with Cena?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> im not watching but is there a draft?


Brand extension's dead broseph.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eve is so fine....


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Loving that nametag


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> im not watching but is there a draft?


Nope, wish there was.

EVE <3 FUCKING LOVE THAT SKANKY BITCH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck?!?! What's up with that name tag???


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow Hello my name is Teddy


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love seeing Eve on screen


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

that nametag


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

EVE!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

More Eve please YES! YES YES!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Seriously, Eve, just don't....please


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

More please cheer Cena, sympathy video packages and promos.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao GET IT, JOHNNY.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Johnny caught slipping. :lmao


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Where is that Delta E guy from last week(2weeks ago)? Wasn't this supposed to be the Raw where Vince came back and announced he purchased TNA? lol


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

"Have a seat and get a grip."

Isn't that usually the other way round?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

but your tits are down there?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I swear, Eve can really get the business. Especially with that look she has right now.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

WE NEED OTUNGA


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Eve can't act -_-


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL he has that white suit hanging on the wall


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol john starring,at eve tits


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I miss Otunga's coffee mug...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eve, gurl -- Teddy books tag matches better than anyone. You should've let him do that.

Also, :lol "my eyes are up here."


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Johnny looking at them big tits.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Eve god damnit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Batista


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big Johnny look at dem big ol' titties.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I wouldn't look at Eve's eyes all night long.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I like Eve in this role.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DA VIPER. Please tell me he's done with Kane.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I miss the coffee cup.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, Jericho very clearly beat the buzzer and the 10 count on the Canadian feed. Must be edited or something


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy Orton vs. CM Punk, Wouldn't be a bad match.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Great cleavage shots from Eve. :cool2


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton in the top of the hour.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Eve is such an awful actress, thank god for her body


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Smackdown guys get to compete for a shot at the Raw Title?!?!? 

Brand Extension?!?!? WHAT'S THAT!!!???


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Batista


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf randy orton is on SD this doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

HHH getting buttfucked by Lesnar doesn't crash the forums... Big Johnny staring at Eve's tits does....


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I thought Cena was taking time off??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Always love that uncomfortable 5 sec. pause before they switch to another segment.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

damn randy got a huge pop


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wtf, orton crashing the forums?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Orton wins 100%


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton vs Swagger. :side:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Um, brand separation???


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Wait so Y2J lost?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Seriously, WWE, unify the damn world titles. You have SD superstars fighting for Raw world championships.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh why is it so important to pick who Cena faces next he's not a champion.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ORTON IN THE WWE TITTLE PICTURE
:mark:


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> More please cheer Cena, sympathy video packages and promos.


Exactly its fucking annoying.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Does EVERY RAW have to end with Cena?


He's a lot more interesting than Punk despite his crappy rise above hate speeches, that's for sure. A generic title feud is just way too boring at this point to close the show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> DA VIPER. Please tell me he's done with Kane.


Not until they have something new for him to do.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did Eve's glasses just crash the forum? It is NOT that serious guys.

Why are there SmackDown guys in a Beat The Clock for the WWE Championship?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Eve can't act -_-


But she fine. lol


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Swagger vs. Orton. Gee, I wonder who will win that!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

huge pop for orton crazy how he has remained this over even though he hasnt been in a meaningful feud since christian


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Randy Orton go to win his match in 3 min.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Who cares who Cena's opponent's gonna be? What happened to the Punk/ Johnny Ace storyline? Why do they REFUSE to give Punk the ball?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Orton in the top of the hour.


for one minute
LOL


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Ryan said:


> HHH getting buttfucked by Lesnar doesn't crash the forums... Big Johnny staring at Eve's tits does....


I wondered at that too.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope we see Lesnar again tonight...perhaps to finish off Cena? One can dream...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

damn commercials


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Um, brand separation???


Lol, what are you talking about? It's the same brand since the start of this Supershow.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Um, brand separation???


ummmm supershow?

also, the WWE might not be having a draft this year, which leads most of us to believe that they wont be continuing this bullshit brand separation.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

WhyTooJay said:


> Well, Jericho very clearly beat the buzzer and the 10 count on the Canadian feed. Must be edited or something


The botch was the buzzer ringing before the 10 count finished.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> But she fine. lol


And that's why I mute the porn


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL at the people who thought Cena was going away.

Just went over Brock for no reason at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> wtf randy orton is on SD this doesn't even make sense.


Nothing needs to make sense in wrestling anymore. WWE & TNA continuously prove that.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Daniel Bryan new WWE Champion


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought Cena was leaving? -_-"


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> He's a lot more interesting than Punk despite his crappy rise above hate speeches, that's for sure. A generic title feud is just way too boring at this point to close the show.


So put him in an interesting fued for once instead of giving all the interesting opponents to Cena?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

batista to be cena's next opponent. batista and lesnar form a team and run wild on everyone.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Always love that uncomfortable 5 sec. pause before they switch to another segment.


Haha me too. Makes me wonder how long they're meant ti stand there for before one of them goes "well I'll see you later"


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So is Cena NOT going to take a break? It's like we can't get away from him.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I thought Cena was leaving? -_-"


Cena will always overcome the odds. (He'll beat any injuries)


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Daniel Bryan new WWE Champion


I'd run through my house in only my YES YES YES shirt.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Eve has eyes?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, they're just going to act like Jericho didn't beat the clock, now. For the record, it wasn't only the ref's fault. Jericho was actually facing the direction of the clock, and he would have been smart to just not make it into the ring, regardless of the refs count.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Not getting the heat that she usually gets


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I thought Cena was leaving? -_-"


He has to say goodbye on Raw, it has a higher viewership than the PPV last night


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I hope we see Lesnar again tonight...perhaps to finish off Cena? One can dream...


I'm still hoping so....


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

oh fuck off swagger


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Every time I hear Excuse Me, my ears want to leap off my skull and kill me for subjecting them to it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, at least Ziggler isn't jobbing in record mins, yet.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Swagger meh I was hoping for Ziggler instead


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I wish Vickie's larynx would explode.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Aw C'mon we want Ziggler!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank god it wasn't Ziggler


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

ASS CAPE TIME.....oh wait


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Swagger instead of Ziggler in this spot? Well... at least Ziggler doesn't have to job to Orton again... that's a plus.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton vs Swagger :side:
And did I just hear Vickie call Swagger the most handsome?!? :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE desperately need Batista...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dat Combover!


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> batista to be cena's next opponent. batista and lesnar form a team and run wild on everyone.


I'm rooting for Goldberg.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Fuck Jack Swagger. This dude is as exciting as paint drying.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So it's Randy Orton vs. Biff Tannen. This should be boring.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Swagger may as well RKO himself before getting into the ring, and save us all the time.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

And just like that, with Vickie, switch of the channel.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Thank god it wasn't Ziggler


Even if it wasn't Ziggler, how could you ever be thankful for seeing Swagger?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

It seems that Swagger has dropped all the Kurt Angle styled singlets.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

NathWFC said:


> I wish Vickie's larynx would explode.


I haven't had a BJ in a while, I volunteer to help the cause. I guarantee I'd shoot a load like a shotgun.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you seen the promo of Randy Orton for de Over the limits ppv, he sure gonna have a big match.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Batista might be a serious possibility for Cena's next opponent...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Månegarm said:


> Even if it wasn't Ziggler, how could you ever be thankful for seeing Swagger?


Rather see Swagger than Ziggler jobbing yet again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton is only a 9 time Champion? I'm shocked actually.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ryan said:


> He has to say goodbye on Raw, it has a higher viewership than the PPV last night


Did you not hear them say he'll choose his next opponent?

He's going nowhere. Same ol bullshit.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tensai will get ziggler


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> WWE desperately need Batista...


I think they need good booking more than anything. It's like they're lazy and have no idea what to do.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

And Orton is challenging for the No. 1 contendorship on Raw, why?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/bella-twins-fired


err?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's go Randy!


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Rather see Swagger than Ziggler jobbing yet again.


While I agree it would suck to see Ziggler job, it still doesn't suck as much as seeing Swagger


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

orton super over tonight


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

With the camera facing the stage, it makes me think Kane will interfere.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

These 2 don't seem to be wrestling with a sense of urgency.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

God, I really don't want Batista back.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Gresty said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/bella-twins-fired
> 
> 
> err?


Not fired, they just didn't sign a new contract.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Man Swags blasted Orton's leg lol.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/bella-twins-fired

What the hell? Seems so unprofessionally written.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RKO! RKO! RKO! RKO!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Seemed like a long time since Swagger beat Orton during his WHC reign.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Gresty said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/bella-twins-fired
> 
> 
> err?


:lmao Well that was to the point.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why does Swagger have that haircut?

It's amazing that WWE have ruined Swagger so much.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Månegarm said:


> Even if it wasn't Ziggler, how could you ever be thankful for seeing Swagger?


I'd rather suffer through a hundred Swagger matches (or promos) than have to watch Ziggler get jobbed out again.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Gresty said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/bella-twins-fired
> 
> 
> err?


Lol it's a work dude or else it would be on corporate site. Probably due to their contracts expiring


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did I just hear Vickie say...3 minutes??


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Prediction: Swagger wins by clean pin and 300 members of the IWC die simultaneously of a stroke


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

> WWE.com has learned that The Bella Twins have been fired from WWE.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Clock will hit about 10 seconds and RKO out of nowhere for the win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it so important to pick who's facing Cena next he's not a champion? oh ya he's more important than all the champions because he sells shirts to kids.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Wait.. isn't Orton on Smackdown?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> I'd rather suffer through a hundred Swagger matches (or promos) than have to watch Ziggler get jobbed out again.


Agreed. Short term vs. long term.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dammit Swagger, you are NOT Kurt Angle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton's the new leader. Awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Orton wins!*


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

FUCK SWAGGGER


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

So F the brand extension.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh fuck off Orton


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> So put him in an interesting fued for once instead of giving all the interesting opponents to Cena?


Punk just doesn't have the character you badly wanna see changed like Cena, therefore it's not as interesting.

AND YES! RANDY ORTON WON!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ugh. GTFO Orton


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/bella-twins-fired

That was very fast, but at least they won't waste 5 seconds of our time anymore.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i doubt orton will be his opponent, but if he is, how will they shake this feud out?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Clock will hit about 10 seconds and RKO out of nowhere for the win.


You called it


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Orton in the lead now??? I know they aren't going to go with Punk/Orton are they?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

At least the Miz's time was beat.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't like Orton that much but in this case it is better than having Jericho.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Aw, fuck no.


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

KURT... SWANGLE!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gresty said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-04-30/bella-twins-fired
> 
> 
> err?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Shock ending to that :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Raw without Cena*

Are you guys glad:lmao:lmao:lmaol

Probably one of the worst I have seen so far.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Liniert said:


> Oh fuck off Orton


So intelligent.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, the WWE Production team doesn't care about the Tag Division either.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

DBD to beat the clock

...and Cena's next opponent to be Lord Tensai.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Orton vs Punk?,#2 vs #3 face of the company eh?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going away :lmao

Meant nothing.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought Cena was gone?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

R-truth and kofi are a great tag team


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I swear, if Kofi and Truth win the Tag Titles.... I'm going to keep watching, but be annoyed.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Any chance Cesaro or Ambrose could be Cena's opponent?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Who expects Cena vs Batista at Over the Limit? Two years since their last match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Team Latino vs Team Black. Great.

Edit- at least we get Rosa. That helps.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Can I have Mark Henry win this thing, please?


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice, Orton is in the lead. Orton vs Punk will be a good match. Too bad Tensai is going to win it.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

WHO CARES ABOUT CENA'S NEXT OPPONENT! JUST LEAVE YOU BASTARD!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

my stream is 40 secs behind

FUCK UK STREAMS IN THE ASS


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I bet Cena's OTL opponent will just be Lord Tensai or some crap.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Team Blackness vs. Epico/Primo


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

So no Cena vacation?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

New champs!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

How sick would it be if Daniel Bryan is the last to go on and wins it all to face Punk. I'd mark the fuck out.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Botchamania tonight.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

how are you guys liking the exciting tag team division at the moment? :troll


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

magusnova said:


> So F the brand extension.


Brand extension has been over since Big Johnny took over, hence the Raw "SuperShow" thing


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if Punk still wants to beat Orton since he cost Punk his first WHC reign?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tag team action Playa!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Bryan isn't punished because of Brie.

Also, I think Orton should turn heel and feud with Punk.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

little jimBOOM


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Doubt Orton gets the match but I wouldn't mind Punk/Orton if Orton turned heel.

Cena's having a match at Over The Limit? No time off?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

obviously it wont be punk vs orton unless orton turns heel or something and i dont see that happening right now


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Whats with just randomly naming opponents for people.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Borias said:


> Team Latino vs Team Black. Great.


I love it. Gang wars.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The tag titles are so meaningless they interrupted King's segue with the Cena graphic.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Truth/Kofi about to get the belts, seems like the Usos will never get them.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Cena vs Brock in a surprise rematch


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So it's Epico & Primo vs. Team Lost In The Shuffle in a random title match. OK.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

cenas opponent at over the limit?!?!?!?!?!

hes not leaving!?!?!?!? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hell yeah I've missed Cena! I'm glad he's finally back!


FUCK YES!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously why is giving Cena an opponent so important? they're acting like he's the wwe champion and they're finding him a challenger.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Only Batista or a Goldberg return can save this show and make me forget about the disaster booking with the result of Lesnar/Cena.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Guys.... Cena is gonna get buttfucked by Lesnar again tonight whilst he cuts a promo, I really doubt he'll be working Over The Limit.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena's next opponent...How the hell can they top Lesnar? Anyone else would be a step down.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Feed Cena to Ryback!


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The tag titles are so meaningless they interrupted King's segue with the Cena graphic.


Yeah, that division been doing bad since Air Boom got the boot.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Atleast the Tag Champs are on the show.


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw without Cena*

You damn right i'm glad.

This is the chance to built Superstars up, I hope CM Punk closes the show with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena vs Tensai zzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Why did Cena beat Brock again?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

No otunga whyyyy


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Ryback vs. Cena?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> cenas opponent at over the limit?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> hes not leaving!?!?!?!? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


+1


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

If Cena is wrestling at the next PPV, then why did he beat Brock?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got home from work. Have I missed much?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

aircoon


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Has to be a rematch with Brock
USE YOUR BRAIN MARKS(and Steph)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Hell yeah I've missed Cena! I'm glad he's finally back!
> 
> 
> FUCK YES!*


:lmao :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Just advertised a house show up here for June 16th with Cena in the main event


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Just got home from work. Have I missed much?


brock broke triple h's arm


----------



## auburnu008 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw without Cena*



PunkShoot said:


> Are you guys glad:lmao:lmao:lmaol
> 
> Probably one of the worst I have seen so far.


agreed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Cena vs Tensai zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Why did Cena beat Brock again?


Could be Vin Man's weird way of trying to say WWE > UFC. He's petty like that.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Punk just doesn't have the character you badly wanna see changed like Cena, therefore it's not as interesting.
> 
> AND YES! RANDY ORTON WON!


Your opinion. I find Punk 100X more interesting.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Cena's next opponent...How the hell can they top Lesnar? Anyone else would be a step down.


Exactly what I was thinking, the buyrate decline is going to be enormous if they think Cena v Tensai is going to mean anything. They're better off just giving Cena the time off to recover.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dark_Link said:


> No otunga whyyyy


Maybe WWE realised that Khali is a better worker than him. They've given Eve his lacky spot for the time being so I think he won't be around for a while.


----------



## sampuds (Oct 6, 2007)

The bellas have been 'fired'


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Just got home from work. Have I missed much?


Disappointment.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Just got home from work. Have I missed much?


You missed Brock Lesnar "breaking" Triple H's arm, Johnny Ace staring at Eve's tits and a major ref botch, but aside that, nothing else.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw without Cena*

Ehhhhh is going to be on the show and he'll be on every week.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw without Cena*

Except...Cena is advertised for Raw tonight, and will most likely be the main event.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tag champs lose every time they're on, why are they the champs again?


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> If Cena is wrestling at the next PPV, then why did he beat Brock?


Oh Cena what are you going to do tonight?

The same thing we do every night, WWE. Overcome the odds.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Cobra is best finishing move ever


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hope Bryan isn't punished because of Brie.
> 
> Also, I think Orton should turn heel and feud with Punk.


Why would Bryan be punished because of Brie?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Woot, its for the belts!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Obviously Cancena's opponent will be Lesnar again.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Just got home from work. Have I missed much?


You have missed an awful RAW.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, so the two dudes who beat the tag champs don't get a shot, but Two Random Black Dudes do?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena's opponent will be Batista. Who wants to bet on that?

And thank goodness, Bellas are gone. They were useless and only appeared in pointless segments.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Shucky Ducky!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I love it. Gang wars.


Los Boricuas vs NOD! Guys, this match is AE incarnate.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And not a single fuck was given. Thought they were supposed to answer AW tonight? Maybe he interferes.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hoping for another Ziggler/Bryan match for the beat the clock bit


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yay, Kofi still being wasted away in a random tag team.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Primo staring at Rosa's ass lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is so embarrassing. Just get rid of the tag titles altogether please. I'll gladly watch 80's, 90's and early last decade tag wrestling for my tag title memories.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

damn Rosa


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

When the hell is DB gonna be on?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Primo & Epico are defending their tag titles after losing two straight title matches to different teams. 

So within context of storylines, they are pretty much the worst Tag Champs ever, right?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope A.W. gets involved in this somehow. I don't know what the hell they're waiting for with having him manage Primo/Epico & Mark Henry. I think it would do them both wonders.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Rap music or reggae music for the black team? PLACE YOUR BETS!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This match needs more Booker T commentating. At least he knows how to talk about Rosa properly.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Cena's opponent will be Batista. Who wants to bet on that?
> 
> And thank goodness, Bellas are gone. They were useless and only appeared in pointless segments.


I hope not. Cena is the last person Batista should feud with.


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

Rosa mendez fake tits :/


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

remember when truth would get HUUUGE POPS?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lil Jimmy


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Cena's opponent will be Batista. Who wants to bet on that?
> 
> And thank goodness, Bellas are gone. They were useless and only appeared in pointless segments.


I'd take that bet.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw without Cena*

lol at the idiot who said finally people can be built up Cena has't went near the title in a year and has lost and been jibbed out so much in rhat time span. i swesr hes the most undeservingly hated wrestler ever


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

yes, the black panthers!


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

Isn't Orton on Smackdown though? LOL @ MinoriTeam.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"They seem to win when the titles are on the line." Yeah, they have a ton of title defenses under their belts.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

heres the jamaican african


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Carcass said:


> When the hell is DB gonna be on?


I doubt he will. They've still got a Punk and Cena segment to come, as well as a last match for the Number 1 contender.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I really have to admire these WWE performers for pouring their hearts out and making effort tonight even with the bookers and crowd to no avail.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If they put on a segment of just Rosa, Naomi and Cameron dancing every week I'd gladly take whatever other crap they wanted to put on for two hours.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Call me old-fashioned, but if a tag team doesn't come out together, I don't think they should win the belt.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> This is so embarrassing. Just get rid of the tag titles altogether please. I'll gladly watch 80's, 90's and early last decade tag wrestling for my tag title memories.


I'm surprised they haven't scraped the Tag, Diva, and US titles.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cena must have had a great time on his 20 hour vacation.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

TAKE THAT LIL JIMMY!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So in one week Santino has faced the tag team champions, defended the US Championship AND competed in a challenge for an opportunity to face the WWE Champion? Wow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, why waste Kofi in the tag teams? Will he ever move up to upper mid card status?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

haha that was great, he kicked lil jimmy hahaha


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

He kicked little Jimmy! You bastard!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Hoping D-Bry is in the main event beat the clock and AJ slaps him with a few seconds left so he becomes #1 contender, would be sweet.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Commercials...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hell yeah, I hope my boys get the tag titles.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> If they put on a segment of just Rosa, Naomi and Cameron dancing every week I'd gladly take whatever other crap they wanted to put on for two hours.


That should be a red button feature


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Rosa is bad...
Eve is hot..
But Layla.....my goodness.
I love me some Layla.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

They really think the Bellas being fired is enough to drive us to WWE.com? I wish I could scoff loud enough...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bellas' fired, and just randomly brought up on commentary wtf? they usually don't mention someone again when they're fired.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Maybe WWE realised that Khali is a better worker than him. They've given Eve his lacky spot for the time being so I think he won't be around for a while.


But otunga is better than khali I won't complain about Eve though I love starring at her tits.. But yeah they need to bring the tung! Back


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd rather it be Lord Tensai than Batista honestly.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> "They seem to win when the titles are on the line." Yeah, they have a ton of title defenses under their belts.


3. In a multiple month reign. 3.

None were announced.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

At this rate, R-Truth'll be rapping in his entrances again.

I BE SKIPPIN AND JUMPIN~


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

The Bellas are gone. Just like I thought.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't scraped the Tag, Diva, and US titles.


They'll probably never get rid of the divas title because they have to fight for something I guess. Although they really need to get rid of the current title and bring back the womens title.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a waste of segment. I guess we'll get Ziggler/Bryan for the #1 contender (hope Orton remains that) then CM Punk has a face off with winner and finally we have Cena talking some crap about rising above hate. Lesnar kicks his ass and leaves, then Batista's music plays and he walks out and stares down from the ramp.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

fucking ads...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Call me old-fashioned, but if a tag team doesn't *come out together*, I don't think they should win the belt.


So Billy & Chuck should just be tag champs forever.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know I would actually give a fuck about WWE tag team championship if there was an actual division.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Los Boricuas vs NOD! Guys, this match is AE incarnate.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Bellas' fired, and just randomly brought up on commentary wtf? they usually don't mention someone again when they're fired.


Is a work


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> No otunga whyyyy


He's in court for his wife who's family members were killed by a psycho fiance of her sister's.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Hang on, so instead of giving the jobber's enterance... they just destroy the entire match by kicking it off with a break.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> At this rate, R-Truth'll be rapping in his entrances again.
> 
> *I BE SKIPPIN AND JUMPIN~*


lmao

I hope not.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

TheDeadMan86 said:


>



All I stare at is Milton Bradley Karate Fighters presents.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

No way Batista is Cena's opponent, he lost so much weight!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah, Primo and Epico. WWE's Tag Team Champions...because they are just about the only real tag team in the WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Tag Title Belts look like giant pennies.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> He's in court for his wife who's family members were killed by a psycho fiance of her sister's.


That's what I was thinking, that should be going on for a while yet.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

So whats the legit story with the Bellas, and why is Batista constantly being mentioned?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no, HHH has a broken arm


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The Tag Title Belts look like giant pennies.


They're disgusting.


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

and we're gonna use this waste of a tag-team match as a way to announce triple h's arm is indeed broken


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Is a work


So are they not actually fired? I thought their contracts were ending?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Evil Ed said:


> Bellas' fired, and just randomly brought up on commentary wtf? they usually don't mention someone again when they're fired.



Humiliation.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

blacks and latinos fighting over pennies. just another day I guess


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Rosa is bad...
> Eve is hot..
> But Layla.....my goodness.
> I love me some Layla.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These Ricans are at a high disadvantage in this fight because they can't use knives.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Vyed said:


> Humiliation.


That's only reserved for Lita leaving.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Gawd dayum, Rosa.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

hetahorm said:


> brock broke triple h's arm


No shit? Or you just fucking around? :lol 



Bob the Jobber said:


> Disappointment.



I figured as much. :no:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

There needs to be more hot valets in WWE.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The Tag Title Belts look like giant pennies.


Yes they do. 
Giant pennies with Leonidas on them.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

R-Truth was nwa-tna champion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait if the Bella's are fired whos gonna face Kelly Kelly every week now?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> They'll probably never get rid of the divas title because they have to fight for something I guess. Although they really need to get rid of the current title and bring back the womens title.


They could just make the divas valets or model t-shirts like Sunny and Sable use to do. It's not like they care about women's wrestling. They view them as eye candy.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Shut up Rosa


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> These Ricans are at a high disadvantage in this fight because they can't use knives.


You know what a Puerto Rican drive by is like? _"Pull up closer so I can cut him"._


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

the black panthers vs the cartel for the tag titles? how exciting!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Not even surprised


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

New Champs


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

BLACK CHAMPS!!!!!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

New champs!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And just like that we have new champs for no apparent reason other than a crowd pop.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey, the Tag Titles are more worthless now than they were before, if that's possible.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

BLACK POWER!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay! New out of nowhere Tag Team Champs again! 

The Cheap Pop belts are still going strong!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

New tag champions


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I HATE the way RAW has been booked tonight.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Kofi's been in the same spot for so long that this doesn't even matter.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The Tag Title Belts look like giant pennies.


They look like the old creat a belts on Smackdown vs Raw on PS2. :no:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I guess it's better than nothing for Kofi.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lil Jimmy's Boom wins!!! :lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Those are the ugliest looking tag titles ever. They really need to change it.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That means less Rosa. And that makes me sad.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

new champs. oh.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So do the titles just get passed from non white to non white to keep down the screams of "racist"?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

WHAT A SUPRISE!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Air Boom V2


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

This is more like Team Cotto vs Team Mayweather for Cotto's championship and look who won Team Mayweather.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

BLACK WRESTLERS DUN STOLE DEM TITLES ,WUT DA HAYEL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder what's going to happen to Kofi's partner this time.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

RFalcao said:


> R-Truth was nwa-tna champion.


R-Truth was the first NWA-TNA champion

and once again WWE take the titles off a legit team and put it on a random team that no one cares about.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Truth and Kingston should name their team ****** in Paradise wait nevermind...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HELL FUCKIN YEAH!!!

Kofi and Truth are champs. Great week so far for me. Cena beats Lesnar and now Kofi & R-Truth are tag champs.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

new champs!!!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

the black panthers win the giant pennies!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Now all they have to do is bring Shad back, reform Cryme Tyme and have them feud with Truth and Kofi. Only great things can occur


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow WWE just pull the damn plug on the Tag Division already! You have ONE dedicated tag team and you let them lose tonight.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Evan Bourne could never be _THAT_ black.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

That's my Jamaican-Ghanian wrestler :batista3 Congrats Kofi!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kingston's what now? 

A 10 time Tag Champ
A 7 time US Champ
A 25 time Intercontinental Champ?

Jesus fucking christ, I don't think ANYONE has been stuck in Mid card hell as long as this guy has. Should have been pushed so long ago.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

fuckin r truth that cheater


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

They need to bring back a lot of the old belts, WWE and Tag belts especially.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> They could just make the divas valets or model t-shirts like Sunny and Sable use to do. It's not like they care about women's wrestling. They view them as eye candy.


We need more female managers. We need managers period.


Bob the Jobber said:


> You know what a Puerto Rican drive by is like? _"Pull up closer so I can cut him"._


lmao.


Prideisking said:


> BLACK CHAMPS!!!!!!!


They are about to smoke and play spades all night.:lol


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Epically horrible, Cole.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A team that was formed 5-mins before the show just won the belts, yay...:no:


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Note from the WWE....Kofi is only good for holding the tag team belts. What a shame.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So Kofi wins another worthless title. So Evan Bourne will come back full heel then right. So stupid. Get the titles of an actual tag team and onto 2 ppl who tag just because they are black. Has anyone explained why Truth and Kofi tag.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Rosa should go hang with the brothas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And somewhere, Evan Bourne sheds a tear, takes a hit, and colors his cast.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You're Pretty Good said:


> Evan Bourne could never be _THAT_ black.


He's Jamaican in spirit


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Does this mean no more Rosa? Also, when the Colons and Rosa were bitching on twitter, that was a work, right? If it wasn't then I guess this is punishment.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Team work to win the tag titles!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't actually think the bellas are fired.. I mean they normally announce it this way. Wwe has party way [insert superstar name here]


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Khali VS Kane!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

This is our main event?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Rosa ~ DAT ASS :cahill


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Great khali :fpalm


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh god no, not Khali vs Kane in a Beat the Clock. That will go QUICK!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Khali in action? FUCK YES!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

holyt shit Kane VS KHali? Can you imagine the match quality


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Khali vs. Kane? Why does WWE hate us?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING WWE? Khali/Kane? I wouldn't want to see this for five seconds. What makes you think we want to see this for three mins?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Tedious said:


> I've made a masturbation joke, commented on Eve's hotness and badmouthed Triple H tonight and I haven't had one rep? What do I have to do?!


repped for all of the above


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

You're Pretty Good said:


> Evan Bourne could never be _THAT_ black.


He smokes weed and gets fired from his job.. Oh wait....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Khali vs. Kane next*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh boy, Kane/Khali. MOTYC right there.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

So Kane vs CM Punk?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good lord Kane and Khali wrestling match of the year coming up. Just like with AVP with this match no matter who wins we lose.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL. Khali vs Kane? As if we needed more filler. As if WM23 was not enough.

Oh, and TAKE A LOOK AROUND!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

MCote900 said:


> R-Truth was the first NWA-TNA champion


Actually, the first one was Ken Shamrock.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh no... Kane vs. Khali.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Theres no way Kane/Khali goes 4 minutes! At least I hope not.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Headliner said:


> We need more female managers. We need *managers period.*


Dude no need to get so graphic.


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

this was a booring episode


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why are they advertising a khali match? Do they want people to change the channel?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i was going to say nothing could be worse then orton being the #1 contender and then i see khali and kane ?? fuck that shit...i think bryan is going to win this btw


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> So Kofi wins another worthless title. So Evan Bourne will come back full heel then right. So stupid. Get the titles of an actual tag team and onto 2 ppl who tag just because they are black. Has anyone explained why Truth and Kofi tag.



Look dude black wrestlers are nothing but mid carders in WWE at least let them hold a worthless title since they will never break the glass ceiling


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Kane is going to win and face Punk.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Wtf? Why the hell is Khali wearing lavender pants? And Kane vs Khali? Are they trying to drive away viewers.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh fuck this, I'm a huge Kane mark but this match will be atrocious. Coffee time.

Although... thinking about it..... get's same time as Orton and it's a triple threat match and Kane will be there to take the pin to keep Punk/Orton looking strong.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

kane vs khali for moty


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Kingston's what now?
> 
> A 10 time Tag Champ
> A 7 time US Champ
> ...


come on now, we all know why he hasn't been pushed... 

























he's not charismatic enough!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh and does Cole say every year is the greatest Mania of all time.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Dear God, now we going to either have Kane as the number 1 contender or sit through a four minute Khali match. Fuck you WWE!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock/Cena, truly once in a life time, spectacle and business. Epic.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

dang no DB or Punk yet


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Khali and Kane...I'd rather slam my dick in a toilet lid before watching this


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes Khali is WRESTLING on RAW again for the 3rd week in a row. WWE's creative team is on fire tonight. Khali is gonna put on a 5-star classic with Kane I just know it.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Any chance Daniel Bryan has a match after the Kane/Khali one? I really don't wanna see Randy Orton beat CM Punk again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder how close Kofi is to the record of most tag title reigns with different partners.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Rock/Cena, truly once in a life time, spectacle and business. Epic.


Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Well Kane is going to win and face Punk.


Better not. The only person who has less chemistry with Punk then Miz is Kane.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Still one "beat the clock" match to come. Eve said it was 5 matches.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

So Kane loses last night and now gets a chance to win an opportunity to challenge... why am I thinking logically?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

CMB23 said:


> Wtf? Why the hell is Khali wearing lavender pants? And Kane vs Khali? Are they trying to drive away viewers.


You're mad at Khali's pants? I'm mad he's in the building


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Seeing Khali stumble around for three minutes is gonna hurt MY knees.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> So Kofi wins another worthless title. So Evan Bourne will come back full heel then right. So stupid. Get the titles of an actual tag team and onto 2 ppl who tag just because they are black. Has anyone explained why Truth and Kofi tag.


Because they're black? Seriously, it'll be "racist" if they make them tag with a white person.

But it's racist to make them tag because they're black.

It's called political correctness gone fucking insane.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I wonder how close Kofi is to the record of most tag title reigns with different partners.


Kofi's a tag team whore


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> dang no DB or Punk yet


gotta kill any momentum DB has. here, enjoy kane-khali instead!


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

so Kane is gonna face Punk?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder who Punk is going to face once Jericho goes to tour with Ozzy Osbourne....


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Khali/Kane like is gonna be any difference even with Kane's mask.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

goham202 said:


> HELL FUCKIN YEAH!!!
> 
> Kofi and Truth are champs. Great week so far for me. Cena beats Lesnar and now Kofi & R-Truth are tag champs.


What's your obsession with black refs??


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

how many tag team partners has kofi won tag titles with ?? seriously i lost count...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

No fucking shit. China has a population of over a billion fpalm


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

get these jabronis off ma screen


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Wut?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rosa's face is ROUGH.


HAHAHAHAHHA Botched backstage promo.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Fuck off Khali, I wanna watch Rosa or Eve.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, Khali.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

What the fuck is Khali doing?


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

WTF just happened hahahahaha


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WHY IS KHALI STILL ON THE FUCKING ROSTER?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well that was abrupt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Khali dancing. I bet he be getting it in, in the club. If his tall ass can duck through the door to get in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Khali needs to get off my screen.


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

hahahahahaha so much for that segment


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So Khali is now a black kid from LA?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Like I said, not even WWE production cares about the Tag Team Division.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

khali has killer dance moves!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cutting away from AW for Khali.

WELL FUCK YOU TOO WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Khali looks like a total retard trying to "turn up".


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, he didn't even finish his sentence before they changed focus of the screen.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So instead of a 5 second gap at the end of a segment, they cut it off 10 seconds early? KuritaDavion, ARE YOU HAPPY NOW


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

They just cut off Primo and Epico? :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Khali better stop two-stepping before he cracks a knee


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Punjabeh plehboy


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

khali dancing like a boss


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

khali is making quick movements so he doesnt jump during kanes pyro


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck me Khali, just die.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Two more weeks until I go to SmackDown! D-Bry vs. Fella vs. Boreton for the World title, wonder if his time will get beaten tonight.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

psx71 said:


> I wonder who Punk is going to face once Jericho goes to tour with Ozzy Osbourne....


Ummmmm, what?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

No wonder Khali has been appearing more lately he's been throwing up the CLIQ sign.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

"WWE Raw and Smackdown can be seen in more homes in China than in the United States."


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I think Kane/Khali HAVE to have the shortest time. No way they get 4+ minutes out of Khali's knees.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL at the DID YOU KNOW? :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punjabi Gangsta!?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

HERE COMES THE GREASTEST MATCH EVER!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Khali is a pimp, y'all be hatin


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*When people say they could do a better job*

Tonight's RAW makes me believe them. This has been awfully booked after the Lesnar segment.

The crowd has been dead.

Miz vs. Santino was a pre-show match last night for the U.S. title and tonight it was a #1 contender's match for the WWE title. Miz couldn't get it done last night. Yet he does without a title? So is he below the US title? How did he lead for the WWE title? 

Guess who was WWE Champion on April 30, 2011? The Miz.

Then the Divas Match had no time whatsoever.

The Jericho/Show match was horribly booked.

I like Jack Swagger but they have him in this challenge. It is amazing how bad Swagger has been booked.

They have a filler match for Brodus/JTG. Scratch that, the whole show up to this point has been filler. They have time for Brodus Clay? Also, why are non-beat the clock challenge matches diverting away from it? It's a supershow, how about CLAUDIO????

Remember a good ten, maybe even five years ago, RAW would announce if not prior to the show, maybe the week before. At the very latest, they would announce at the beginning the tag titles were on the line. Now, it's "Commercial Break, first time we are announcing tonight- tag titles on the line!" Then with no build whatsoever we get new champs who did nothing to earn it.

Do I believe week in and week out people on here could book better than WWE? I can't say I do. Do I, however, believe that they could book a certain storyline or superstar better? Or they could even book this RAW better up until this point? I absolutely believe it and it is going to take some convincing me to make me change my mind. 

They just cut away from AW and Primo/Epico/Rosa and gave Khali a jobber entrance. How am I supposed to believe Khali wins with a jobber entrance? Then what if he DID win? Hey Punk, you're facing somebody who won with a jobber entrance.

Speaking of Punk, no sign of him whatsoever tonight. Good job WWE. Don't show the man who should be the most important man on your show.

See what I mean?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

i think id rather see another diva squash match than this crap


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why cut off teh segment... and why Khali/Kane....... who the hell is booking and running the show tonight?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Khali is almost as good as dancing as he is wrestling. Is there nothing that this man cannot do?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane or orton to face cm punk?

And no Ziggler ffs!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

There's waaaaaayyyy too many entrances that include the audience going dark... I guess there's only three but still


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Randy looks like the rest of us feel.

"What the fuck is going on in that ring?"


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ugh can you guys imagine watching Great Khali dance for 5 minutes?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> how many tag team partners has kofi won tag titles with ?? seriously i lost count...


Bourne, Punk, and Truth.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

5 star match coming up


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Can definitely see a triple threat between Kane/Orton/Punk for the title at OTL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Even Orton looks like he doesn't want to watch this match. I bet he changes the channel when the camera is off of him.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Can someone say...Match of the year? :troll


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

i guess im the only one who would love a kane vs cm punk title fued?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

so orton - punk eh?

heel punk please!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen anything looking as stupid as Khali trying to dance to his horrible song.


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

khali for number 1 contender!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This RAW has been a DISASTER tonight.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Khali's pants are making me laugh so much :lmao What a fucking prick


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually, I'd say two big guys are more likely to have a quicker match because they hit harder and by virtue of carrying more weight, they don't have the cardiovascular and tire out quicker.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> i guess im the only one who would love a kane vs cm punk title fued?


No. I'm sure Kane would love to see it too.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I really hope Khali wins CM Punk vs. The Great Khali is going to be a great feud I just know it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

These two guys are in ma fave five dawg


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tensai is gonna squash Ryder in about a minute and become no 1 contender, so obvious.

The Johnny/Cena promo will main event.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Seriously Khali just infuriates me, he is fucking pathetic, what the fuck is wrong with the WWE employing this fucking complete non wrestler.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AND THE CROWD GOES...mild


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is so terrible.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This match is epic


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Khali doesn't even know how to kick out.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen Khali run the ropes?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

the show was dieing a slow death once lesnar left the screen


now it truly has died


please let there be a good ending


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> And Randy looks like the rest of us feel.
> 
> "What the fuck is going on in that ring?"


Lmao!! +1


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wouldn't it be fun if Khali faced Punk and no sold his kicks?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Smack down superstars for Raw's champion. FFS. Why not give Ziggler a chance?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

this match is so bad I want to piss in both of my eyes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If they were so pressed for time why not have Kofi and Truth come out together instead of having separate entrances?*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match has already been over two minutes too long.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

But hey, at least they're not vanilla indy midgets.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't chokeslam Khali, Kane, please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Khali kicks out like he just woke up from a nap. Jesus.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

20 minutes left and no Punk or Bryan yet? Instead we get the not so great Khali vs Kane.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

15 minutes left and we still have a Cena segment left and most likely a CM Punk appearance.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Strong candidate for worst match of the year.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if Khali faced Punk and no sold his kicks?


As soft as they look, I'm not even sure Khali could feel them even if they connected.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

My eyes are taking more punishment than either of these guys, Lawler.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

If there was a Beat the CLock Challenge base on boredom then this match wins!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Prideisking said:


> This match is epic


lmao that was funny


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Come on Khali!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone else laughing at how fucking quiet the crowd has been this entire match? Fucking cray. :lmao


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

King says: These men can take alot of punishment.

I say: Its because they can barely move!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Why put this match on? Why?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Can this shit just end?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match should have only been like 30 seconds. COME ON!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh man, Khali was Word champion.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Has anyone ever seen Khali run the ropes?


The better question is has anyone ever seen Khali run.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is sooooo bad.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Just imagine.. Punk vs Khali. Match of the Decade!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is just....so...exciti...zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

It might still be Jericho-Punk


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

whoevers idea it was to put these 2 in a match needs to be FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRD


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*BORING*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's sad that I know how much time is left in this match and I'm still pissed


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Onehitwonder said:


> It might still be Jericho-Punk


Orton has the shortest time.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

That 4 minutes felt like 40 years.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *If they were so pressed for time why not have Kofi and Truth come out together instead of having separate entrances?*


Because they both have such wonderful and unique entrances. :troll



Bob the Jobber said:


> As soft as they look, I'm not even sure Khali could feel them even if they connected.


I meant kayfabe wise


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

The audience are counting down because of how happy they are


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Waste of time. There better be another match after this.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why don't they show Punk?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

No contest


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well this is probably the worst match I've seen this year.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao

Waste of damn time!

Nice chokeslam, though.

Bryan/Ziggler next most likely.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank fuck it's over.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He looks confused...like "I can see myself on the big rectangle!"


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

OH GOD MY BACK HURTS JUST THINKING ABOUT IT


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton-Punk at over the limit


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

That was seriously MOTN. Bravo Kane. Bravo Khali.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Man that was a great match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

No I wanted Khali tp win.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

these beat the clock matches were a waste of time tonight...it shows laziness on creatives part, theyre too lazy to think of new material for a punk feud, so they'll have a tournament of sorts to determine number one contendership. It's fucking annoying.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good. This match can be saved for the PPV with weeks of promos and buildup!


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

It's shit like this that makes me ashamed of watching this....


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

man that sucked


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

Khali is just as good as Hulk Hogan at selling a chokeslam


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Emotion from Randy?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I love how when Khali gets chokeslammed they zoom in the camera since Khali can't jump lol.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

That's 4 minutes I'll never get back...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that match was 4:16 too long


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Great Khali's entire career is a loving tribute to André the Giant circa 1990, so everyone be nice.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

lol @ camera not showing chokeslam properly cause they knew it would suck.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, at least Orton enjoyed that match.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

lol at the ref

"don't mind me, just getting he fuck outta here"


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Literally can't remember a worse match ever. Khali is just a fucking lump of shit.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> I meant kayfabe wise


:lol I was pointing out how bad they look half way through the match. His kicks get real sloppy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing whoever is in this last match will beat Orton's time.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone thinking Cena v Batista?

Surely not this many returns, surely?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Look how happy Randy is now that the match is over :lmao


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought Lawler said the Cena segment was next?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Batista???


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Bryan Punk would be amazing oh my god


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Holy shit, that was terrible. Hahahaha.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

OH SHIT PLEASE LET IT BE BRYAN


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So they threw out Cena taking a break?

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

YES!1


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! 

Finally.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

May we possibly get Bryan/Punk for the belt????


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Please win, Bryan! :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PLEASE DANIEL BRYAN VS. CM PUNK! PLEASE! PLEASE WWE!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I want Bryan vs Punk.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Jericho is his opponent


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully, DB vs Punk.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

John Cena isn't injured!? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::ass


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omfg Daniel Bryan Vs. Punk. Please God, please.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Please BATISTA for Cena's opponent.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan-Orton?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

YES! Daniel Bryan in a match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

OMG, I hope Daniel Bryan wins.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DANIEL BRYAN!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! For the love of god, please let YES! beat Randy Orton's time!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Holy shit, I will mark the fuck out if D-Bry wins the BTC challenge.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

My God what did we just watch. All the ticking clock did was add to the punishment of this match.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

YES!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

John Cena vs Ted DiBiase jr.!
Book it Vince!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn why are they hyping who will face Cena? its not like he has a title. Also a match means more when the person he faces actually has a storyline with him other than just being randomly chosen to face him.


----------



## Knosis (Dec 5, 2011)

Why all the excitement for Bryan? He's about to get squashed by Tensai and kill the momentum from last night's epic match


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

OH GOD PLEASE START A DB - PUNK FEUD


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Bryan getting squashed by Tensai?? Fuck that for a laugh.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

I swear, even if Khali was in a fucking wheel chair, they'd some how keep putting his ass on my fucking TV screen.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Calling the last match - Tensai beats [put superstar here] in 3 minutes to become the #1 contender.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

You could tell Jericho was supposed to win


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

its gonna be a brock vs cena surprise rematch


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Db needs to win this!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if Cena faces Punk tonight.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Calling it now: Goldberg to return to spear Cena and rematch with Brock at WM 29.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Calling it now. It's going to be Punk/Orton/Bryan for the WWE Championship at Over the Limit!


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh oh looks like it's going to be Tensai vs Bryan. When Bryan loses the forum is going to explode.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Lord Tensai to bury D-Bryan after the match AJ comes down to the ring and makes out with Tensai.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The DB marks are going to go apeshit if he wins. I'm dreading it already.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn I thought Cena was leaving  .. i mean wtf?!


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Spoiler: Bryan isn't winning. He's gonna lose to Lord Tensai.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> that match was 4:16 too long


Khali 4:16


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You know what would be even more awesome? Daniel Bryan vs. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho in a triple threat match


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bryan vs Ziggler or henry who else is left.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If Tensai beats Bryan, I will forever hate that cunt.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

AJ is going to get involve with this match


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CC91 said:


> You could tell Jericho was supposed to win


Yup, there were supposed to be 4 matches and that one was the fourth one, but they're gonna make DB #1 contender cause black ref botched Jericho's match.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

DB needs to make his opponent Yes tap out pretty quickly!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

WWE Champion?
Yes! Yes! Yes!

If DB wins and its Bryan vs Punk for the strap...I'm marking the fuck out...period.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

lord tensai will be cena opponent...stop hoping for batista bec that wont happen


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Please let Ryder be Bryan's opponent.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If Bryan/Punk happens, Bryan BETTER come out to The Final Countdown.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, I guess Cena's opponent will be Tensai after all. Yaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

Bryan to match Ortons time, Triple threat at OTL, would rather see Punk vs Bryan, but i just cant see the WWE pulling the trigger on that one


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

My goodness you guys compain a lot without actually thinking about how the WWE runs things. You should know that the WWe is going to have Face vs. Heel in this beat the cock matches. Kane has no other big time face to face besides Orton. So Khali bieng a face, he put him against Kane. These matches happened back in the day as well. Quit wining.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena'a probably going to face Lord Tensai. He hasn't appeared tonight yet.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

If nobody guessed it, Cena will match Ryder.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I called it for a long time now. BRYAN VS PUNK! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvanTOT (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs Lord Tensai.

Oh oh


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Khali 4:16


Means I just snoozed your ass?


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

They are going to blow their "CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan" load at Over the Limit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, I get it. Torture us with Khali before they give us Daniel Bryan. Everyone never complain about anything again.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Even if it is Tensai, DB could still technically win since knowing WWE "OMG YOU ARE HURTING HIM TOO MUCH! STOP! DQ WIN FOR DB!".


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

What if Bryan losses the match in 18 seconds or better yet wins in 18 seconds?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CC91 said:


> You could tell Jericho was supposed to win


I was thinking the same thing too, but then again if the WWE wanted Jericho to win then they would have announced that he did in fact beat the time.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

zack gowen to be bryans opponent pls


----------



## Bork_Laser (Apr 9, 2012)

Bryan vs Christian


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lord Tensai vs. Bryan?

Fuck! Bryan is going to lose.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian vs. Bryan? They did say mystery opponent.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Yup, there were supposed to be 4 matches and that one was the fourth one, but they're gonna make DB #1 contender cause black ref botched Jericho's match.


It's DESTINY.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Please be Punk v Bryan. Please.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, so is Daniel Bryan going to win the Beat the Clock? God I hope so.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DEAD crowd.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Please Orton vs Punk at OTL, PLEASE!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what ref botch?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

If it's Punk vs Bryan at over the limit I'll be pissed. I want that shit on a PPV i would normally buy like SummerSlam


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES!

FUTURE WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

YES!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> DEAD crowd.


...do you have a hearing problem of some sort? Seriously?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hell yeah D-Bry!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm straight, but I would let Bryan fuck me in the ass.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes!!! Daniel vs Punk will be an EPIC feud!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES! 

Hopefully creative are going to be nice to us and give us the IWC dream matchup we've been wanting for the last 4 months.

also, i thought they were shit-canning the MITB ppv?

edit: well, gunna be bryan vs punk at OTL...this is gunna be fucking awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

To those smarks with the YES signs...I love you.

To the rest of the crowd: FUCK YOU. EMBRACE THE YES.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, what a weak pop for D-Bry


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Wut?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LAWLER?!?! LMAO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Lawler being the challenger. What type of bullshit is this.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

LET'S GO BRYAN

Punk v Bryan would own


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Huh?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lolz


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

wait... what?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

YES 8 second victory!!!!

PUNK V BRYAN HAHAHAHA


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

What the hell


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Well this sucks...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Nooo fuck lawler


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

OH FUCK YEAH. No Tensai. 


PLEASE BRYAN! YES YES YESS!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lawler. Fuck right off you cunt


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you serious


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Jerry,lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What... the.... fuck...........................


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

eh?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What?!?! 

Bryan better win this match.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay the fuck?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Money In The Bank coming up. Any guesses on who's going to win the briefcases?

DAFUQ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's a lock at this point! :lol


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCK YES BRYAN!!!!!!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not even a Bryan mark, but god I want one of those shirts!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god, WWE, please... I'm tapping the fuck out here...*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Lawler :kobe


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

DAFAQ?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell is this shit?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL WUT?!? This can't be serious. YES! LOCK HIM AND GET THIS OVER WITH DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Seriously? Thats retarded but at least we get Punk vs Bryan


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

LOLWAT?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lawler? Really? Damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, so they couldn't find one more superstar for Bryan?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

KING?? Sigh!!!! Bryan will win


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Not this cunt  thankfully it's not Tensai though.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Say what now?

I...erm..nope. Nothing.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DB's gonna lose or get DQ'd.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh for fucks sake...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG YES PUNK VS DB. THANK YOU GOD. HOLY FUCK BEST FEUD EVER


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Lawler vs. Punk at OTL!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan vs Lawler.... whatever. Just bring on Cena ffs.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Make him tap please.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bull shit


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Wreck this fool DB!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

...what?

YES! Come on, Bryan!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lets Go Lawler!!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lawler...please die ....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh fuck this shit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


BRYAN vs PUNK!!! PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

When the clock hits past 3:58 that means bryan past 18 seconds


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

well this is fucking stupid


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

I retract my statement that Kane vs Punk would be awesome, and humbly accept that D-BRY vs Punk would be epic.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

WWE have lost the fucking plot. Seriously. It's all gone to shit.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

fpalm Lawler.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh god. Lawler doesn't need another title shot.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol @ the one NO sign amid all the YES! signs.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

WORST RAW OF THE YEAR...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

EVERY fuckin year Lawler wrestles.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

well i guess we wont be seeing Punk vs Bryan


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

oh my god -_ -


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lawler? Ok. Something must have gone wrong.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

If Lawler wins, I quit watching wrestling.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WTF? King is squashing that boy lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jerry Lawler?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm going to mark the fuck out if Bryan wins. Smackdown forum will be overrun, lol.

We'll need suicide watch for a few guys.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

SWERVE


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

put him in the yes lock!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> ...do you have a hearing problem of some sort? Seriously?


RockAE is a little bit on the derp side...dont mind him.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like it'll be Bryan/Punk. A PPV match between these two. Holy fuck, even I will say it.

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone think Cena'a opponent could by Ryder. Ryder hasn't appeared tonight either. It's gonna be either Ryder or Tensai.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if this was a specific request of one of these guys.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

kings fit for an old guy


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Cena beat Lesnar last night... dont be surprised if Lawler beats Bryan


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

At least we know Cole can do commentary himself; I'm impressed.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

wtf lawler


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan vs Punk?! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Jericho was definitely meant to win.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Beat that clock? Yes Yes YES!!!!!

This is what the world wants. The world needs DB vs Punk!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im confused wasnt cena supposed to be going on a break ? now he has a match at over the limit ? wtf ???


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God if Lawler wins...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

how lawler is able to outwork miz is fucking hilarious


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Jerry Lawler does not hold the patents for all of the moves Cole. Jeez.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does King really think anyone cares about his ass anymore? he acts as if he's gonna get this big legends pop when he comes out even though tehy look at his ass every damn week.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

hurry up and end this Bryan.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad to see that King and Cole are back on friendly terms.*


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

King! Lets do it!!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Do it Lawler. Lawlz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I wonder if this was a specific request of one of these guys.


That's the thing. It's ridiculous for a shot at the WWE title, but if it was just a regular match it'd be fine.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I wonder if this was a specific request of one of these guys.


Probably mutual.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES LOCK


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That would've been a huge swerve, lol.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

YES! LOCK YES LOCK YES LOCK YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

IT's OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Please let this stand.. pleasepleaseplease...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

So Punk/Bryan at Extreme Rules, surprised they are giving that away at a B PPV.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes yes yes yes


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

YES YES YES!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh thank fuck.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sucks that Lawler can't use the piledriver. That was probably the first attempt for years.

Meh, I would of prefer ed to see Orton/Punk.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!

Bryan vs. Punk!? YES! :mark:


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

YES


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

PUNK V BRYAN YES YES YES


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you Jesus. 


Punk Vs. Bryan at OTL.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy moly.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

OMFG YES!!!!! YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WHERE IS PUNK?! Let's start this fucking feud proper!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk vs Bryan


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YESSSSSSS!

FUTURE WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HE BEAT THE CLOCK! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And forum crash. Sigh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG.... YES! YES! YES!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

bryan vs punk
iwc dream match?


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

yes yes yes!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes Yes!

Bryan-Punk Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

yes yes yes


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HOLY SHIT! WE'RE ACTUALLY GOING TO GET BRYAN/PUNK AT A PPV! 

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING SMARKS ARE JIZZING EVERYWHERE


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel cheated.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Boner... Punk v Bryan for the biggest prize ...


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

inb4 YES!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

YES! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm psyched for the next ppv now!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

YES YES YES another best in the world vs best in the world


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Cole is the worst fucking announcer ever, I swear to fuck.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank god.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> So Punk/Bryan at Extreme Rules, surprised they are giving that away at a B PPV.


Um Extreme Rules was last night lol.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

LVblizzard said:


> If Lawler wins, I quit watching wrestling.


Thank god Lawler lost, we would have missed you and stuff


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES! YES! YES!

CM Punk vs. Danial Bryan will be EPIC!!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope Punk beats his ass lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So I guess Bryan moves over to Raw.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

This is to shut up the Yes fans. LOL


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

YES YES YES!!!!!


----------



## EvanTOT (Jan 3, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Bryan vs. Punk on PPV? WWE are just taking my money! lol


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

What just happened? DB can't be a believable champion so they remove it (good) and then reward him with a match for the better of the two titles...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

DB next WWE champ?!?!? I was just thinking during extreme rules, wouldnt it be cool if they booked Punk/Bryan for a title unification match , I guess this is just as good.. only problem is, how are they gonna get the fans to boo DB?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 

Punk vs DB @ OTL! 

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk/Bryan should be a good feud. Hopefully they'll have a lot of input so WWE can't fuck it up.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

People who say casuals don't care about Punk, listen to that pop.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk vs Bryan? This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is too fucking EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!! WTHIOEWHTIONDSFKL NLKFWENKLFNKLNDKL SNKFLNLENWFNKLWENKLFNSDKLFKLSDNKFKLNEKLMNWEKLNFML YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is fucking awesome!!! I'm going to buy Over the Limit! Take my money WWE!!!!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

inb4 crash


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

DB becomes over = title match with Punk.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Why couldn't they have just shortened the Orton match, then we wouldn't have to suffer 4 minutes of boring Khali and Kane.

Hope to God we get Batista next. I don't want Tensai.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

GCA-FF said:


> YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


Tempted to neg...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow. Bryan vs. Punk for the WWE Championship. Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Punk doing his best Kelly Kelly impression. :lmao*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Two vanilla midgets that can't draw. Can't wait for Rock to come back and bury these **** lol.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good job WWE. You swerved me with Jerry lawler and we now have DB vs Punk at a pay per view. Looks like I'll be buying Over the Limit. That's gonna be a great match


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Finally WWE did something right tonight, that just saved this raw...


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

time for Cena vs Brock rematch


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

still cant believe it YES!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Best in the World!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

At the start of the night I never fucking saw this shit coming. YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you vince, you're not as senile as i thought.


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

And so OTL becomes a must watch PPV


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Who cares who his next opponent?

Just fuck off, Cena


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Bryan sorry, Dayton is not going to do the yes chant, they suck


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This is so fucking surreal

I mean wow

Makes up for Lesnar losing last night

OH SHIT


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This is Vince apologizing to the IWC for putting Cena over last night.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DREAM MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena vs Ryder, my wild prediction, just because nobody else predicted it.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

They should of saved a match like this for Summerslam

Bryan vs Punk and Orton vs Lesnar, I would of paid for that PPV


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tensai will obviously destroy Cena in the next segment, he hasn't appeared yet. They have literally made it obvious.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOO PUNK AND BRYAN x 100 WOOOOO


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cena's mystery opponent is Primo


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Someone forgot to wake up vince tonight!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

MAYBE MAYBE MAYBE


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

hetahorm said:


> time for Cena vs Brock rematch


It better be. If it's Tensai then they need fucking shooting.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Alex Riley's silhouette is Cena's opponent, or is that still Christian?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WWE champion is a mid card filler spot again, sad. Now BRING BACK BATISTA to save this show.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

punk bryan MOTY!! bank on it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Knowing the WWE, they'll turn this fued into Punk trying to make Bryan eat meat...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Punk v Bryan at OTL and it isnt on Sky Box Office? Even sweeter.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

MY PREDICTION


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF just happened, how has WWE once again sold me on one match for a PPV -.-


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

We already fucking get both midcarders on RAW a few weeks ago.

Luckily they won't be main eventing the PPV so it's not a total loss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too bad they had like 3 Bryan/Punk matches in weeks a couple months ago.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


>


*Same here.*

*I CAN'T STOP CUMMING!!!!*


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

what the fuck, how was there no other superstars to put on tonight instead of khali kane and that bs between lawler and bryan


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

haha, well, obviously this was the case beforehand, but really goes to show where WWE has it's priorities. Championship #1 contender before John Cena #1 contender. Why don't they just superglue the belt to Cena if this is what they are going to do anyway?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

uniden said:


> Cena vs Ryder, my wild prediction, just because nobody else predicted it.


He's not even making it to the PPV Lesnar about to fuck him up and give him an "injury" break.


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE is now perfecting the art of having 80% shitty show with 20% just good enough to make up for us sitting through the rest of it


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> This is Vince apologizing to the IWC for putting Cena over last night.


I ALMOST accept. Give me The Final Countdown and I will accept!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I may actually order Over The Limit now for Bryan/Punk.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Punk should be heel in this feud and make Bryan eat meat!


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

if its tensai, and tensai wins...

then

Rock beat Cena, Tensai beat Cena and then beat Cena again...

but Lesnar loses to cena.

wat the fuk


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jericho to come out next week and say he was cheated, gets match with Bryan to decide number one contender, wins. Boom. Punk/ Jericho part three


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a feeling they may make it a submission match. Either way the match will be awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Cena's opponent is Matt Hardy.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

pewpewpew said:


> Alex Riley's silhouette is Cena's opponent, or is that still Christian?


Alex Riley/Christian's silhouette is EVERYONE's mystery opponent.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Damn. Daniel Bryan vs. CM Punk for the WWE Championship as a PPV co-main event. I don't think anybody would've called that happening back in 2005 when Punk left ROH for WWE. This is awesome.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

CMojicaAce said:


> Knowing the WWE, they'll turn this fued into Punk trying to make Bryan eat meat...


_and your sister.. She eats a burger.. EVERY-DAY OF HER LIFE._


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone else think Ryder is the man Cena will face? I got a feeling that Ryder is turning heel, and he will look to feud with Cena. It's now, or never for Zach Ryder.:cool2


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Cena section up next? Guess that means an early bed time.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

What happened after the Kane vs Khali match? I went to get some food.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Two former ROH world champs competing for the biggest title in wrestling.

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol OTL is going to be in Raleigh NC. So don't expect a sound from the crowd even if SCSA came back and challenged Lesnar and Undertaker to a triple threat flaming snake pit electrified cage match, the crowd is that bad. But we should expect an epic match from Punk and Bryan, I honestly can't fucking wait this is going to be such a good match, just the thought of them having 25 mins in the ring is making me want to cry of joy.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Del Rio hasn't made an appearance tonight either. So either Alberto or Tensai. Tensai has already won over Cena before though, right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I've fucking called it since the aftermath of Mania. I knew they was gonna pull the trigger on this! Bryan is gonna dethrone Punk for the title! Bryan for WWE CHAMP! YES! YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is so fucking great. Punk and Bryan, on PPV, for the biggest title in pro wrestling. So weird and awesome.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Too bad they had like 3 Bryan/Punk matches in weeks a couple months ago.


On PPV for the strap where they are sure to get 25+ minutes

OH HELL NAW


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ryan said:


> He's not even making it to the PPV Lesnar about to fuck him up and give him an "injury" break.


Your so wrong, its funny.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope Bryan/Punk carry on after Over The Limit


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

If Cena gets a shitty opponent I'm not getting the PPV this time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> YES YES YES!!!!!


your sig is so appropriate!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Brock vs Cena 2


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

when was the last time the wwe title main evented a ppv ? bec it doesnt look like at otl it will happen again ...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Y2JFAN811 said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I've fucking called it since the aftermath of Mania. I knew they was gonna pull the trigger on this! Bryan is gonna dethrone Punk for the title! Bryan for WWE CHAMP! YES! YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!!


DB's gonna send that vanilla midget back into those high school gyms. YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Your so wrong, its funny.


We'll see, all the promotion so far is heavily featuring Orton


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

And people said that Bryan would be pushed back into the mid card.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

hetahorm said:


> if its tensai, and tensai wins...
> 
> then
> 
> ...


WWEquations.

DB/Punk and Del Rio/Sheamus should be two good matches for Over The Limit.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't get ahead of yourselves. Wwe has 3 weeks to fuck it up. They could book it as a dance off. Or dbry could get "hurt"... I feel something bad will happen.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hope Cena's opponent is Matt Hardy.*


Not sure if serious


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Who can Cena's opponent even be? No one good.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't fucking wait for that match...too bad the crowd will SUCK (it's in Raleigh NC)


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

anyone else in disbelief that cena may actually save the show AGAIN and be happy once he comes out


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel like I'm 14 years old again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

uniden said:


> Not sure if serious


Besides, Cena's opponent is TOTALLY gonna be Sting.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Why are they showing this again!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I ddin't think the WWE would have a Punk\Bryan match for the title. I mean one is on Smackdown and on is on Raw. Will Bryan be moved to Raw if he wins?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

holycityzoo said:


> Can't fucking wait for that match...too bad the crowd will SUCK (it's in Raleigh NC)


Watchout your comments bro..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Calling it right now. Jericho will be added to the match to make it a triple threat match.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Triple H's arm is broken


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

what has happened more ? the replay of the tripleh-lesnar stuff tonight or kofi winning tag titles with different opponents ?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I just fucking hope it's not Tensai.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> And people said that Bryan would be pushed back into the mid card.


Eh... the title is pretty much the midcard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H's arm has been broken. 

And Buckwheat has been shot.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

firing lesnar lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not so sure that Bryan's spot isn't an audible.

Punk/Jericho was suppose to continue and the ref botched in counting Big Show out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's hear some more Cena bullshit. Ugh.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

so they've planted the seed for lesnar v HHH at SS then


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Besides, Cena's opponent is TOTALLY gonna be Sting.


Stop.Confusing.with.fake.sarcasm.

unless you are serious?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck you Cena.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Triple H's arm has been broken.
> 
> And Buckwheat has been shot.


:lmao Yeeees!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock break that a bit more.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf cena cheered


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

It's Y2J


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH!*


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm hoping Tensai not appearing yet is so they can swerve us into thinking it's him and bring out Batista.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*24 hours was much too long of a break.


:mark:*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

well, the Creative team achieved their desired effect. Cena is now back to 100% positive crowd reactions...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SO Cena's arm is all screwed up but he's gonna get a new opponent for the next ppv?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Broken arm ain't nothing for HHH he just had a fracture vertebrae months ago.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I hope Bryan/Punk carry on after Over The Limit


Rematch in a cage at No Way Out? !


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I knew he'd have a sling!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Cena you cum guzzling knob jockey stop fucking smiling all the time.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> I ddin't think the WWE would have a Punk\Bryan match for the title. I mean one is on Smackdown and on is on Raw. Will Bryan be moved to Raw if he wins?


Rhodes, Orton, and Bryan are pretty much on both brands, but I think it's safe to say Bryan will be on Raw from now on, I cannot fucking wait for the classic that Punk and him are going to put on at OTL, jesus, this is going to be like 4 good PPV's in a row or something, when was the last time that we had more than 1 good PPV consecutively?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Calling it right now. Jericho will be added to the match to make it a triple threat match.


tottaly agree 100%


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I like Lord Tensai, don't want to see him job to Cena


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

He's STILL getting boos.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

So, Cena will be fine. Just some muscle strains. Nothing too serious.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WWE has already ruined Cena's "injury" by watering it down with HHH's "injury".

That and already booking Cena for OTL.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

omg selling by cena that does not involve coughing like a fuckface


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

uniden said:


> Stop.Confusing.with.fake.sarcasm.
> 
> unless you are serious?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Do I see a sign that says #DeanAmbrose trending now?

Oh yes.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

there it is, that troll smile we all love to hate


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

You could cut his arm off with a chainsaw,he'd still come back smiling.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OMFG BORK BROKED TRAPPLE HAITCHES ARM?

BAD BORK LAZUR!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

#DeanAmbrose sign lol awesome!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone see that sign? #deanambrose trending now


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish I could put my fist through the screen -_-


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ANother knock on the Rock?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

trekster said:


> What happened after the Kane vs Khali match? I went to get some food.


Nothing. The match just ended after none of them beat the time and Kane chokeslams Khali.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena needs to leave and not come back until the Rumble.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So that whole vacation speech was BS?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Oh Cena you cum guzzling knob jockey stop fucking smiling all the time.


lmao...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

His 12 hour break was well worth it.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Why is he here?.....Why isnt he dead??....I hope every ped in new GTA is a John Cena look a like so I can kill him all the time


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

GO AWAY FOR FUCK'S SAKE


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena with the "here every night" thing.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Go away, please.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

CENA VS WILLIAM REGAL ITS GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

this better be good damnit


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol that themesong


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Do what you do best."

Guess that means cutting shit promos.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

It's obviously Lesnar...he's Gonna come thru the crowd...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

cena skullfucking the dirtsheets. fuck you cena, just fuck you.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bastard.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

this is definitely not a smark crowd.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

If it's Tensai I'm rioting my own house.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> SO Cena's arm is all screwed up but he's gonna get a new opponent for the next ppv?


He is Cena he will heal up in time for the PPV. LoL


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

"I'm here" speech


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Johnny's music is fucking ridiculous :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

He's never gonna take a break.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

So they're gonna go from Rock to Brock to Tensai?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I think Lesnar comes through the crowd and destroys Cena.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

HELLO GUYS, IM JOHN CENA AND IM RIGHT HERE..................even though you wish i wasnt!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Please don't be Lord Tensai.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

STILL marking for Punk/Bryan. Too bad it's gonna be at a filler PPV, but fuck it, I will TAKE IT.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So Punk gets to only come out and hold his title over his head like he's Kelly Kelly... wow*


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It's Glacier!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its going to be Tensai because he hasn't been on the show tonight so far.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Great reference, too bad not many people will get that.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ryback?


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Now that is a theme song.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

John needs to tone it down a bit.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This better not fucking be Lord Tensai...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

NO HARDS BARRED ON DVD BROKE WF


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

i thought cena was leaving
fucking fuck wrestling


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowd whatting Cena. LOL.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fuck Cena and his corny jokes.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmm...I hope its Austin. LOL


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Is there any video proof of a John Cena promo where he doesnt raise his fucking voice?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena is Raw, like or not.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cena -> DB
He got the what chants back.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

stop whating you shit crowd,ffs.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That would be "you are an idiot" John


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

FUCK NO!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Lord Hentai? YAWN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yup


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao I knew this was his opponent. What a waste.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'll mark a little for a Zeus shout-out.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Not even surprised. Don't even care.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Tensai's here


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

And not a single fuck was given...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ew. No.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:lmao * fuck off WWE :lmao*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

TENSAI!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lol No one cares.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Tensai :fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fake and gay


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

what a waste


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

tensai is his opponent? he's not really taking a break? I think im gonna break my own damn arm now...


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

ANOTHER MONSTER FOR CENA TO OVERCOME THE ODDS AGAINST!!!


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Whoever predicted Ryder vs Cena was full of it


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Dear lord is this gay.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Who the fuck cares?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously next to Lesnar, Tensai is a step down.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fucking lame. Lord who gives a fuck. Thanks, WWE.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tensai?

Fuck you! They want me NOT to watch OTL.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena is back, and he beat Lesnar clean, unbelievable this stupid company.

And now Albert lol

Worst RAW of all time.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Forum just got derailed


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

God I wonder who Albert was blowing to get this push.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol fuck WWE, seriously, fuck it. Pathetic.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Haaaa....this is going to be something


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Swerve? Please?


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

stop whating you shit crowd,and ffs,not this fat fuck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*This fat ass....*


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wwe does know no one cares about tensai right?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tensai in he main event at the next PPV? FUCK YES


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-Train is going get fed to Cena, huh? Well, this going to be a throw-a-match.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena vs. A-Train, havent we seen this before? This Lord Tensai character is fucking shit and needs to go.


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

Does this mean that finally the wwe championship will be in the main event?

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

What a surprise!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WWE, you started making things great with Punk vs Bryan, but then you do this. :lmao

Edit - WAIT, BIG JOHNNY?!? WHAT A SWERVE!!! THIS IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This fat piece of shit better not headline the PPV.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why is everyone so mad? We all saw this coming.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

So they've got this on PPV when we A) Don't Care and B) Saw it 2 weeks ago

Johnny you naughty man


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well thank god for DB/Punk because this match will suck.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

SWERVE


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Corporate Tensai


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn no one say that coming


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

WTF!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Johnny is the opponent? RUSSO SWERVE:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait what?!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Wait...what the fuck just happened? :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

JOHNNY ACE?!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

Clique said:


> Swerve? Please?


Done and done.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SWERVE!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes John :lol


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Ace VS Cena


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERVE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh shit Johnny pulled a quick one


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Lauranitis vs. Cena. It's on.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you John Laurinaitis.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

HHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

Wtf just happened?! This is hilarious but Ace Crusher or GTFO!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Johnny Ace. wat.


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahahahaha


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL THAT SWERVE.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

For the first time in awhile Ill pull for Cena


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Big Johnny vs Lil Big Johnny?!

Lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This just broke my face...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Holy mother of Swerves! XD


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

WWE have completely lost it, lost the fucking plot. Fucking dumb cunts.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JOHNNY ACE GONE WILD! 

Fuck yes!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE...is Cena facing Johnny Ace at OTL?!!?!?! What in the fucking shit is this?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

IT WAS ME CENA


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

so fucking corny


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Wait WTF!!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Guys be fair, Alberts getting more over thats his biggest pop so far, 3 people clapped, 1 yawned, 2 farted, one wierd creepy looking guy played with himself.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

BEST BOOKING IVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

"Your opponent at the over limit. It's me..." Nice sentence structure jonny.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This will be brilliant :lmao


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr. Saintan said:


> Wtf just happened?!


that sig is amazing


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Snake is on the loose.


----------



## slfan68 (Apr 2, 2012)

someone has to come out and "save" cena?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao :lmao 

ACE VS CENA ON A PPV MAIN EVENT :lmao and he beat Lesnar clean, fuck this company. RIP WWE.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao this is awesome


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Kick his ass Ace


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Now we get to see him no sell the AA!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Waiting for an Ace Crusher


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Where was this Johnny during his feud with PUnk?


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

brock to come and save cena


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Cena is back, and he beat Lesnar clean, unbelievable this stupid company.
> 
> And now Albert lol
> 
> Worst RAW of all time.


Nah, the suckfest of your boy's cock last year for his birthday was much worse.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big Johnny is going to fuck up Lil Johnny.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TGO™ said:


> IT WAS ME CENA


:lmao

I DID IT FOR THE PEOPLE POWER.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

This company deserves to go out of business.:russo


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow it went from bad to even worse!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the hell is Cole against Johnny hurting Cena? oh ya Cole is gay for Cena and only goes face for him.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

What that fuck..... really?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is this closing out the show instead of Punk?

If Cena/Ace actually main events Over the Limit....


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE...is Cena facing Johnny Ace at OTL?!!?!?! What in the fucking shit is this?


Good question. I'll just go take a shower and forget what I just saw. hahaha


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

TGO™ said:


> IT WAS ME CENA


LOL!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

EMBRACE THE HATE, JOHNNY!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay this is epic enough to make me forget about Lesnar appearing again tonight!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hell yes.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

John vs John :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can Cena ever not get his ass kicked on RAW so we can think he might lose at a PPV.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah Johnny!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what was the swerve I missed it?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ this company.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You can see me :lol :lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> ACE VS CENA ON A PPV MAIN EVENT :lmao and he beat Lesnar clean, fuck this company. RIP WWE.


See you next week.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Big Johnny is an unstoppable machine


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Johnny wat a great man


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

WORST RAW IN AGES.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess they used Brock as a buffer for Johnny Ace and his bodyguard Tensai.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Johnny Ace reached a new level of heel authority figure. I like this. Character development. Refreshing. Nice.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why in the world is any of this happening?

God Damnit.

I wish time would rewind to last night and they just rebook RAW over again.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

People power bitches!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

this is awesome~!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Big Johnny in badass mode. I find it hilarious and very interesting.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BIG JOHNNY!!!


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

This was actually a funny way to end Raw :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I have to say though... that should NOT have ended Raw. That is not more important than the damn title.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It all makes sense. Johnny is the only one able to defeat Cena. He will draw upon the People Power to get the job done.

Plus he's probably the one guy who would get booed more than Cena.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Who is going to pay money for that?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

lol johnny, "you can't see me"


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Horrible. Didn't kill my excitement for DB vs Punk though. YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Forum crashed for me....but earlier did I hear Cena reference a bad 80s Hogan movie?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe they're actually giving us Laurinaitis vs. Cena at Over The Limit. What fucking planet am I on? :lmao fpalm


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

WWE proved tonight why they are smarter than you smarks.

1.Lesnar lost last night but is still a credible heel by attacking HHH.
2.Cena is being made to look NON Super now so fans can actually get behind him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this really should be Punk's role.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Utterly fucking pathetic.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Disappointing as hell but it was extremely enjoyable to see that son of a bitch get his ass kicked.

Go Funkman! And fuck all the boo-birds, Funkman is for once being likable!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

This should be johnny ace's new evil power figure theme.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

I think il play outside instead of watching raw


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I think they did Punk and Bryan so someone would actually buy the PPV cause this isn't gonna draw shit.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Bah Gawd!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

RAW wasn't that bad but the final segment was stupid as fuck. I thought Cena was taking time off?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

John Lauranitis was a big deal in Japan when he was younger. Maybe having Tensai was a testament to that? Boring end, Lauranitis vs Cena will be changed to a handicap match with Tensai involved teaming with Lauranitis.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks like Punk/Bryan really will main event the PPV! Yes!

I doubt they save Mr. Excitement for the main event...


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

SO Austin/McMahon 2??? They are really trying to have Cena as the best ever


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Well I sure didn't expect Lauranitis vs Cena!,So Cena's vacation got delayed until after OTL or what??


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

For The Win said:


> WORST RAW IN AGES.


i think i know why almost every UK viewer thinks raw is shit every week...id think a tv show was shit too if i stayed up until almost 3:30 am to watch it


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LMFAO WTF!?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> It all makes sense. Johnny is the only one able to defeat Cena. He will draw upon the People Power to get the job done.
> 
> Plus he's probably the one guy who would get booed more than Cena.


To be fair it could be a Vicky + Johnny vs Cena handicap match and he'd sttill be booed.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this ppv is going to be miserable if punka nd bryan dont steal the show


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I really like it when Johnny Ace gets pissed off like that. I root for the guy.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Jesus between Cena/Johnny and Sheamus/Del Rio, Punk and Bryan are gonna have to carry the entire PPV by themselves.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing the motive is that Big Johnny wants to be the face of the company now?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Johnny is now the modern day Vinny Mac I guess.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Lame as fuck.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Why is this closing out the show instead of Punk?
> 
> If Cena/Ace actually main events Over the Limit....


Cena is ALWAYS put in the main event matches/segments before Punk, even though Punk is the champion, the WWE made it clear that Cena is more important than the belt.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Now I can't wait to see THAT! What a main-event! :Cornette


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

As long as it keeps Cena away from the title, i'm cool with it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Stupid ass, WWE. Johnny Ace vs Cena in the main event. Couldn't they just leave it as Lord Tensai vs Cena with Johnny Ace as the special ref? Fucking idiots.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So do only a handful of people realize who the fuck Johnny Ace is? And don't see the connection between him and Tensai?

Look up Johnny Ace the wrestler, then stop complaining.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank fuck. We get this ppv on sky sports for free otherwise I would not be paying £15 for it


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

seriously how does any of this make any sense ? this is terrible


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> I have to say though... that should NOT have ended Raw. That is not more important than the damn title.


Title hasn't been important since..... I actually can't remember when the title was last important.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Who is going to pay money for that?


You will be surprised


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

So Cena went from feuding with Lesnar to feuding with John fucking Laurinitis?

this is fucking pathetic, seriously atrocious RAW.
And people actually thought this doofus was taking time off?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i think i know why almost every UK viewer thinks raw is shit every week...id think a tv show was shit too if i stayed up until almost 3:30 am to watch it


This certainly was the worst RAW in recent memory if you ask me and I am American.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i think i know why almost every UK viewer thinks raw is shit every week...id think a tv show was shit too if i stayed up until almost 3:30 am to watch it


It's 4:15 here,im up,and I don't think the show was that bad.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i think i know why almost every UK viewer thinks raw is shit every week...id think a tv show was shit too if i stayed up until almost 3:30 am to watch it


It's over now, so 4:15.

I don't really think RAW is bad every week; though I'm from Ireland and not the UK


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

:russo:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> So Cena went from feuding with Lesnar to feuding with John fucking Laurinitis?
> 
> this is fucking pathetic, seriously atrocious RAW.
> And people actually *hoped* this doofus was taking time off?


Fixed it for you. I really wish he did, it would do his character a world of good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, at least Punk/DB can seem like the main event over the next few weeks with Cena not having a major name as an opponent. This isn't a big match but rather it gives Cena someone who will definitely get booed over him and Cena will probably get cheered. It's perfect to keep Cena as a face for right now... although hopefully a heel turn does happen... eventually... right now this is the best way to work Cena as a face.

Meanwhile Punk/Bryan with the right storyline can be the centerpiece of the show and the WWE Title can be the biggest feud of the show and...


... aw who am I kidding? WWE will fuck it up and put all the stock in Cena/Big Johnny's storyline and give Punk/Bryan random tag matches against each other for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Johnny Ace saved that horrible segmant. Mr. I Don't Pander is truly perthetic, more sympathy shit with the fake injuries and pandering every fucking second.. just horrible from the most overrated clown in WWE history.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

pretty crap raw again but the ppv keep bring me back like a sucka

good opening segment, rest of the show sucked and although a swerve was hardly main event worthy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So do only a handful of people realize who the fuck Johnny Ace is? And don't see the connection between him and Tensai?
> 
> Look up Johnny Ace the wrestler, then stop complaining.


Yeah, we get it, he wrestled in Japan. Doesn't mean the match at OTL will be any better because of it or that we'll care any more.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, one thing good did come out of this show, we got fucking BRYAN/PUNK at a fucking PPV. Wow, who have thought that this was possible???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dark Storm said:


> Title hasn't been important since..... I actually can't remember when the title was last important.


Its when Cena last held it. Don't you know the title means shit if its on someone other than Cena is holding it. Cena at this point is like a title himself thats above the wwe title, seems as if so many people wanna face him just for the sake of facing him.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena could have his arm amputated, lose an eye, and have 3 fingers cut off, and he would still be "Super Cena." Shits getting old.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I doubt Brock vs Triple H happens at OTL and so I can imagine Brock coming out to help Lauranitis!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ace needed to do this to Punk when they were fueding. It would've made it a lot more interesting and enjoyable. 'Cause now all I can think is, why didn't he do this to Punk? He deserved it far more. Cena didn't even do anything to Ace besides the occaisional soft insult.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

So, the entirety of Lesnar's return has culminated in










laurinitis going against cena at OTL.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> This certainly was the worst RAW in recent memory if you ask me and I am American.


Im not saying this raw wasnt shit...but it appears that most of the people who think raw is shit on a consistent basis are the ones from the UK...


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Cena needs to go off on everyone backstage like this:





0:32 seconds in.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

so hold up, that piece of shit segment ended raw but a punk/bryan staredown didn't? alrighty then...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As much as people are shitting on Cena/Johnny Ace I think this could be a good feud


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah, we get it, he wrestled in Japan. Doesn't mean the match at OTL will be any better because of it or that we'll care any more.


Sigh, not everyone can be pleased. It's not like he's McMahon, the guy can actually pull off a decent match.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So why did Cena beat Brock again?

Oh that's right, going into his match with Johnny strong.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I really think they've become desperate to have Cena cheered, so they're pitting him against a complete heel.

It'd be a hilarious twist of fate though if Johnny Ace started getting cheered. I'd be down for a "People Power" chant.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Evil Ed said:


> Its when Cena last held it.* Don't you know the title means shit if its on someone other than Cena is holding it.* Cena at this point like a title himself thats above the wwe title seems as if so many people wanna face him just for the sake of beating him,


Sad but true. When Orton held it a couple years ago, he was playing second fiddle to Nexus and Cena, when Miz held it he was playing second fiddle to whatever Cena was doing until they started feuding, and when Punk held it was only important when he was facing Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Over the Limit in 3 weeks

*Face of the Company Match*
John Cena vs John Laurinaitis (w/Lord Tensai)
*
WWE Championship Match*
CM Punk (c) vs Daniel Bryan
*
World Championship Match*
Sheamus (c) vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wasn't Cena taking time off wdf..........


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

My head just exploded.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Every 2 or 3 months WWE does this to me. I'm really liking the product, they've had back-to-back enjoyable PPVs, then we get stuff like 3 Stooges and this episode. I'm a grown, college-educated man. Why am I throwing my life away on this drivel?

Seeya next week!

8*D


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I really think they've become desperate to have Cena cheered, so they're pitting him against a complete heel.
> 
> It'd be a hilarious twist of fate though if Johnny Ace started getting cheered. I'd be down for a "People Power" chant.


If the ppv was taking place in a smark town,that would be doable,sadly it's not.


----------



## metrobaby (Feb 18, 2010)

Johnny is awesome! Hope Otunga is back soon, he's just priceless and could really 'make' this feud with his general hilarity


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Im not saying this raw wasnt shit...but it appears that most of the people who think raw is shit on a consistent basis are the ones from the UK...


You guys get it for free with your basic cable package, though.

We have to pay an extra... 25 it is a month and then for the most part, pay 25 for a PPV. I dunno how much it is in Sterling but in Ireland, it's a fucking rip-off. Plus unless you like football (soccer), there isn't much else to watch on the package other than wrestling 4 times a week.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank God it wasn't Lord Tensai. Talk about the perfect way to kill all the momentum. Is anyone even interested in seeing that match?

But damn that was unexpected. Even when Big Johnny attacked Cena I thought he was gonna announce Tensai as his opponent.

I give this RAW a thumbs up (Y) 

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan at OTL for the WWE Championship :mark:


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Russo booking? I think not.. this is far worse.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> So why did Cena beat Brock again?
> 
> Oh that's right, going into his match with Johnny strong.


It's just incredible. They haven't got a fucking clue.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

so cena isnt taking any time off , he beats brock lesnar clean, and now is in the ppv main event against johnny ace ??? :StephenA


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Im not saying this raw wasnt shit...but it appears that most of the people who think raw is shit on a consistent basis are the ones from the UK...


well the raw when lesnar returned was awesome even b4 he returned but tonight did suck

not one good match, a cockup with jericho and the show ends with cena completly backtracking on him leaving and we go from an epic lesnar cena brutal match to big johnny against cena with tensia randomly there


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

people who think it will be just johhny v cena straight iup are kidding themselves, tensai will be involved (nodq match or handicap or something etc). Also hopefully the crowd is gets behind johhny, would make a good atmosphere lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is extremely stupid but seeing Cena get beat is enjoyable. Hope he loses in a handicap match at OTL. Too bad the morons in the arena will cheer him and boo Johnny L.

I wish I could attend the show just to shout "FUNKMAN!".


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Evil Ed said:


> Its when Cena last held it. Don't you know the title means shit if its on someone other than Cena is holding it. Cena at this point is like a title himself thats above the wwe title, seems as if so many people wanna face him just for the sake of facing him.


I don't even think it mattered then, it played 2nd fiddle to the Rock feud. "Got the title, but fuck that noise, got a match with the Rock in a year, yay!"


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Russo booking? I think not.. this is far worse.


Then you honestly never watched Russo booking.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is everything about getting Cena over and ending with Cena? CM Punk is becoming the only reason I tune in now. RAW is making me very close to tuning out. If this keeps up. Why didn't Punk/Bryan close the show tonight? Punk hasn't closed a show since February.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I doubt Mr. Excitement will get put into the ppv's ME and I doubt the world title will either..Which leaves Punk vs DB headlining the ppv!!Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Then you honestly never watched Russo booking.


x2

I suffered through those WCW years. Holy shit.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cena beat Brock to say "WWE Superstars > UFC fighters".

And what role is Tensai playing? Ace is a good wrestler and fairly big himself so it's not like he's weak against Cena.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

What are the chances of Cena and Laurinaitis having a legitimate match? I don't think they'll let him actually look half decent in the ring, even with his history.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Russo never booked. He was a writer.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, one thing good did come out of this show, we got fucking BRYAN/PUNK at a fucking PPV. Wow, who have thought that this was possible???


Ummmmm.... I've called it for a while now. Now, me actually believing they'd pull it off is another thing altogether but..... YES!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Sigh, not everyone can be pleased. It's not like he's McMahon, the guy can actually pull off a decent match.


I dont know if you actually watched any of McMahon's matches, but he was very capable in the ring, and held his own quite nicely. Was he a technically sound wrestler? No. Could he put a good handful of the current talent to shame? Abso-fucking-lutely.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay, my brain really didn't explode.

But it sure as fuck is aching. A massive ass headache for whatever it is I just watched.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Sigh, not everyone can be pleased. It's not like he's McMahon, the guy can actually pull off a decent match.


But you know what, for some of those McMahon matches we cared and that emotion helped the match. Plus how long has it been since Ace has had a match, dude struggles to get in the ring and stop ref counts. And if/when it becomes a handicap match if it's anything like their match on Raw a couple weeks ago Tensai and Cena segments will be terrible. And all that isn't even counting whatever half-assed backward logic booking is going to go into the match.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol at you guys thinking WWE wont be pitting John fucking Cena in the last slot of the show at the PPV. Its all about Cena. Always.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

What the fuck was that? 

Wasn't John Cena supposed to go home after last night? 

A former UFC world champion can't beat up Cena but John Laurinitis can? LOL. I bet they have Laurinitis win at Over The Limit. 

Unreal how they can fuck things up so quickly. 

Also, they managed to continue to fuck things up with the booking of Lesnar. They turned him into just another typical wrestling heel when he should be anything but that. He has to sneak attack a part time wrestler from behind? Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

punk v bryan will headline for sure, cena v johhny will be 2nd last match and then you got the whc, either 1st or before the cena match.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

5 steps ahead with Bryan/punk feud.

15 steps back with John L / John Cena? Seriously?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

That ending was dull IMO, didn't enjoy it, expected Albert to come out and be the opponent so guess I was shocked about Ace making himself compete at a PPV

Should have ran that before the final match plus replaced Lawler, surely they have someone capable of filling that gap? Ziggler? Rhodes? Just for the final match to leave some suspense.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

What the fuck is going on? I don't even know how any of this makes sense. Why the hell would they have Cena face Johny L right after defeating Lesnar? Talk about taking a step down. Whether this match is a handicap match or not it's completely stupid. This should have been a rematch with Lesnar beating Cena the way he should have beaten him last night. Oh well, guess I'm back to skipping WWE shows again.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

If this is how it was supposed to be, then nope, Cena winning wasn't justified at all. Yeah, Lesnar snapped, but we just brought HHH back in for a future feud with Lesnar, and Cena is going god knows where.

Wow. Fuck this shit.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

johhny looked ok imo when he attacked cena, he has the height so it's kinda believable, especially if cena's arm is wrecked already.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ah fuck me. No surprise people are actually bitching bout this?

I hope you people were also bitching when Austin and McMahon had a PPV match for control of the company cause if you weren't, then ya'll are a bunch of hypocrites. But oh well, hypocrisy and the IWC go hand in the hand.

Would you guys have preferred Lord Tensai vs Cena? What the fuck do some of you even mean by "this ain't gonna draw shit?" Oh but Punk and Bryan will? Are some of you just incapable of understanding how pro wrestling works? 

Shit, Lesnar came off a lost last night, but you could have feooled me the way he dominated Trips tonight. And Big Johnny? The guys a fricking evil corporate bitch. Laurinitis has potential to be the next McMahon for crying out loud here.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Cena could have his arm amputated, lose an eye, and have 3 fingers cut off, and he would still be "Super Cena." Shits getting old.


He'd still win, yes. But at least he's getting beat up now. Punk isn't getting beat up at all. That's far more irritating.


Cena: Always wins, except, loses the title to Punk twice, loses every match for 3 weeks. Loses at Wrestlemania. Gets beat up 4 times in 1 month, including severe beatings twice. Happens to win at the PPV, then gets destroyed the next night.

Punk: Always wins, except. . .oh wait, never loses ever. Never gets beats up. Never comes close to losing. Wins at every PPV regardless of stipulations and multiple opponents, including but not limited to winning a triple threat match against two heels, an Elimination Chamber against 5 other guys, and a street fight match. The last time he even "lost" at a PPV was when getting attacked by a pipe from behind. Continues to not get beat up at any point and wins all his matches on Raw, never seeming like he could have lost at any point during any of his matches.

Cena's not even annoying anymore, Super Punk is the resident superman, not Cena. Think about it. Time to stop complaining about Cena when Punk is 1000x worse right now. You just want Cena to lose 100% of the time instead of 80% of the time like he has been in the last month and a half. Those are ridiuclous expectations.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Russo never booked. He was a writer.


He was head booker in WCW from 1999-early 2000. But at least it was more entertaining than anybody booking this current crap.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Watching the WWE live chat... no wonder they don't try when they have fans like that...


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't suppose we can hope(or dream) that the beatdown kayfabe made shit of Cena's arm, so he can't have the OTL match?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Bryan at OTL is going to be fucking AWESOME~!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

am i the only one looking forward to johhny beating cena and the crowd behind him???


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this real life?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the WWE is trying their best to have that spark that Austin and McMahon brought back in the 90's. This fued is so forced and is not the right face to go against Ace. Punk and Johnny is the ideal matchup if you wanted to do this. This is so forced to me to put Cena over. I wouldnt be surprised if Cena because a badd ass and starts fucking with Johnny Ace like Austin did with McMahon. If they go this route, I might step away for a little while. Because this is getting bad


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

can someone please fucking explain to me why cena cut a promo last night that he was leaving and now he has a match against johnny ace at otl ??


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> I hope you people were also bitching when Austin and McMahon had a PPV match for control of the company cause if you weren't, then ya'll are a bunch of hypocrites. But oh well, hypocrisy and the IWC go hand in the hand.


Eh, the difference is Austin wasn't shoved down our throats for several years and secondly, he was what was popular then.
Cena is just a smiling idiot.



wrasslinsreal said:


> am i the only one looking forward to johhny beating cena and the crowd behind him???


Yes. I for one am looking forward to the mass amount of boos he'll get from the kids while doing it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> He'd still win, yes. But at least he's getting beat up now. Punk isn't getting beat up at all. That's far more irritating.
> 
> 
> Cena: Always wins, except, loses the title to Punk twice, loses every match for 3 weeks. Loses at Wrestlemania. Gets beat up 4 times in 1 month, including severe beatings twice. Happens to win at the PPV, then gets destroyed the next night.
> ...


Lost to Ziggler 3 or 4 times. Lost to Henry. Got his ass kicked by Henry and then twice by Jericho in big segments. Yeah, he doesn't lose. ~___~


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Natsuke said:


> If this is how it was supposed to be, then nope, Cena winning wasn't justified at all. Yeah, Lesnar snapped, but we just brought HHH back in for a future feud with Lesnar, and Cena is going god knows where.
> 
> Wow. Fuck this shit.


Cena is most likely taking the belt off of Punk I feel at Summerslam.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> can someone please fucking explain to me why cena cut a promo last night that he was leaving and now he has a match against johnny ace at otl ??


No, we can't. The only way I could try to explain it is that the WWE is fucking retarded and none of the cunts have a clue what they're actually doing.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kind of a dumb way to end Raw. Makes it seem like Cena vs. Ace is more important than the WWE Champion. I understand Cena/Rock and Cena/Brock being booked that way, but no way Cena/Ace should continue being the highlight of the show.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> He'd still win, yes. But at least he's getting beat up now. Punk isn't getting beat up at all. That's far more irritating.
> 
> 
> Cena: Always wins, except, loses the title to Punk twice, loses every match for 3 weeks. Loses at Wrestlemania. Gets beat up 4 times in 1 month, including severe beatings twice. Happens to win at the PPV, then gets destroyed the next night.
> ...


You make some good points. Great post.  

I just am growing more tired of Cena's act is all.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

sharkboy22 said:


> Ah fuck me. No surprise people are actually bitching bout this?
> 
> I hope you people were also bitching when Austin and McMahon had a PPV match for control of the company cause if you weren't, then ya'll are a bunch of hypocrites. But oh well, hypocrisy and the IWC go hand in the hand.
> 
> ...


Austin/McMahon actually was built up... this just happened. This would have made more sense in Punk/Johnny a few months back, but sadly the WWE is hotshotting everything. They don't know how to long term book anymore. Simple as that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ.

If they had not booked that Punk/Bryan match I would be taking another break from this.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

That was umm... strange.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Ah fuck me. No surprise people are actually bitching bout this?
> 
> I hope you people were also bitching when Austin and McMahon had a PPV match for control of the company cause if you weren't, then ya'll are a bunch of hypocrites. But oh well, hypocrisy and the IWC go hand in the hand.
> 
> ...


Johnny the next Vince? Hahahahaha.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

i reckon johnny is gonna surprise everyone and put on a good match


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw in Canada is 15 minutes behind, based off of the reactions I expected the ending to be awful. It wasn't even that bad.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> Kind of a dumb way to end Raw. Makes it seem like Cena vs. Ace is more important than the WWE Champion. I understand Cena/Rock and Cena/Brock being booked that way, but no way Cena/Ace should continue being the highlight of the show.


Because it is Cena.
He's the face of the WWE. While I think Punk/Bryan are shit, it's mostly because well... they don't have the whole thing of charisma. DB might get there if the crowd goes along with his little "yes" thing. But for the most part, they're just two average guys. Cena is and always will be that "larger than life" type that most fans like.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Ah fuck me. No surprise people are actually bitching bout this?
> 
> I hope you people were also bitching when Austin and McMahon had a PPV match for control of the company cause if you weren't, then ya'll are a bunch of hypocrites. But oh well, hypocrisy and the IWC go hand in the hand.
> 
> ...


But, Austin vs Vince was actually a better damn feud and more believable. Vince actually had control over the company and wasn't some GM. He could throw his power around however he wanted. And, Vince will always be tens times the heel boss that Ace will ever be. Same goes for Austin. Plus, at least the fights were for something important. Not because Vince was mad that Austin beat his new pet.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ok well this is better then Cena/Tensai. This really depends on how it is booked. I expect a run in form Lesnar during the match taken Cena out for a few months. It was a meh raw for me thought that might because Kofi has become tag champion YES YES YES and CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan is happening at OTL for the WWE Title YES YES YES. My two favs guys going head to head.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Because it is Cena.
> He's the face of the WWE. While I think Punk/Bryan are shit, it's mostly because well... they don't have the whole thing of charisma. DB might get there if the crowd goes along with his little "yes" thing. But for the most part, they're just two average guys. Cena is and always will be that "larger than life" type that most fans like.


Except right now most fans don't... huh, funny that. Seriously, get off the blind hate bullshit on Punk and Bryan. It's tiring.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Why would they have a Lesnar/Cena rematch at OTL? Lesnar may be "fired" so booking him in a match is completely stupid. Cena/Ace makes sense given the fact that Cena ruined his plans.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Ah fuck me. No surprise people are actually bitching bout this?
> 
> I hope you people were also bitching when Austin and McMahon had a PPV match for control of the company cause if you weren't, then ya'll are a bunch of hypocrites. But oh well, hypocrisy and the IWC go hand in the hand.
> 
> ...


Your looking at all of this like a WWE creative writer. And this is all wrong. Why do we need another Austin/McMahon? Answer that? Your a wreslting fan, and a fan of Austin? Why would you do another rivalry. When you know it's not going to have that same effect. 

And Yes, Bryan/Punk will draw because there are still wrestling fans out there who want to see a good match. And not gimmick shit like Laurinaitis/Cena. Don't come out and attack people for complaining about something that they legitimately have a beef with. I understand calling out the people who complain about everything. But this is a moment where you need to bitch.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

can't believe it's been 30 mins since the announced match with 3 weeks of developments to go and the iwc are having a hissy fit over it ffs


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm curious when AW is actually going to get some clients. He seems like he could be good.

Not sure what I think of this Cena stuff at the moment.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

I think this leads to Big Johnny and John Cena joining forces after their feud is over... probably turning on Brock Lesnar.

...we can only dream.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Johnny the next Vince? Hahahahaha.


He can do it. Just because he didn't get a jump start on blurring the lines of reality and kayfabe like Vince did, doesn't mean he can't become a top heel.

He gets booed like crazy. If he can just get ahead of HHH on the coperate ladder (kayfabe), he can easily become the next Vince (assuming he learns to get a bit more intense). Though I do like his current delivery of promos.



Kabraxal said:


> Except right now most fans don't... huh, funny that. Seriously, get off the blind hate bullshit on Punk and Bryan. It's tiring.


I believe Cena gets cheered. Perhaps turn up the volume


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

johnny>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>face 
(super cena-esque)punk......fact


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> Lost to Ziggler 3 or 4 times. Lost to Henry. Got his ass kicked by Henry and then twice by Jericho in big segments. Yeah, he doesn't lose. ~___~


That stuff didn't happen even remotely recently, therefore it doesn't apply to Punk "right now". He also only lost to Ziggler due to "screwjobs", not that I was even refering to 3+ months ago in the first place.

Punk has won every match in the last 3 months besides vs Mark Henry once and I believe got a cheap loss to Jericho once. Both unclean. I can't think of any other losses he's had. So he's essentially won what, 13 of 15 matches? getting screwed out of both that he lost. Cena's lost 3 times in his last 4-5 matches, including one to crappy Tensai. Then he's been destroyed twice in a 24 hour span.

Completely different. You cannot whine about Cena being "super Cena" when he's been getting destroyed for a month and a half, then jack off CM Punk as not being Super Punk because of a few screwjob losses he got over three months ago. He's won every damn match besides two in like 3 months, and only got "beaten up" once in that span. Beaten up by a guy he's 4-0 against now. So gtfo, it ain't the same. You cannot defend that shit while calling Cena Super Cena.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree SummerSlam should be the ppv for Brock vs Triple H But what will Brock do meanwhile?IF he gets"suspended"cause of tonight it'd be until OTL at most and not over 3 months!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Ah fuck me. No surprise people are actually bitching bout this?
> 
> I hope you people were also bitching when Austin and McMahon had a PPV match for control of the company cause if you weren't, then ya'll are a bunch of hypocrites. But oh well, hypocrisy and the IWC go hand in the hand.
> 
> ...


how could you compare austin/mcmhaon to this shit ? 

austin/mcmahon has a year long buildup and was one of the BEST feuds ever ! plus austin was a lot more likeable then the piece of shit cena..

now this johnny ace/cena match comes out of nowhere with no build at all and makes no sense and theres no heat for this match at all ! 

wwe seems desperate due to lack of challenegers for cena and are ignoring logic,build,and common sense to go from cena/lesnar to a night later against johnny ace for no reason and no build ! ...fuck this shit


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> That stuff didn't happen even remotely recently, therefore it doesn't apply to Punk "right now". He also only lost to Ziggler due to "screwjobs", not that I was even refering to 3+ months ago in the first place.
> 
> Punk has won every match in the last 3 months besides vs Mark Henry once and I believe got a cheap loss to Jericho once. Both unclean. I can't think of any other losses he's had. So he's essentially won what, 13 of 15 matches? getting screwed out of both that he lost. Cena's lost 3 times in his last 4-5 matches, including one to crappy Tensai. Then he's been destroyed twice in a 24 hour span.
> 
> Completely different. You cannot whine about Cena being "super Cena" when he's been getting destroyed for a month and a half, then jack off CM Punk as not being Super Punk because of a few screwjob losses he got over three months ago. He's won every damn match besides two in like 3 months, and only got "beaten up" once in that span. Beaten up by a guy he's 4-0 against now. So gtfo, it ain't the same. You cannot defend that shit while calling Cena Super Cena.


The two Jericho beat downs with the alcohol happened less than a month ago.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lame show. I cant believe I sat through all of it. Thank God I have weights to keep me busy. And now off to ruin all that working out with a nice bowl of fat.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

SinJackal said:


> That stuff didn't happen even remotely recently, therefore it doesn't apply to Punk "right now". He also only lost to Ziggler due to "screwjobs", not that I was even refering to 3+ months ago in the first place.
> 
> Punk has won every match in the last 3 months besides vs Mark Henry once and I believe got a cheap loss to Jericho once. Both unclean. I can't think of any other losses he's had. So he's essentially won what, 13 of 15 matches? getting screwed out of both that he lost. Cena's lost 3 times in his last 4-5 matches, including one to crappy Tensai. Then he's been destroyed twice in a 24 hour span.
> 
> Completely different. You cannot whine about Cena being "super Cena" when he's been getting destroyed for a month and a half, then jack off CM Punk as not being Super Punk because of a few screwjob losses he got over three months ago. He's won every damn match besides two in like 3 months, and only got "beaten up" once in that span. Beaten up by a guy he's 4-0 against now. So gtfo, it ain't the same. You cannot defend that shit while calling Cena Super Cena.


I dunno. Punk wins while looking very vulnerable. That's all you can really ask for. I don't know why people are so eager for champions to lose.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Creepy Crawl said:


> You make some good points. Great post.
> 
> I just am growing more tired of Cena's act is all.


Yeah I feel you there. I've been hoping for a character change, or at least a few tweaks for awhile. He's changed a bit, but I still would like to see something a bit different out of him. Maybe just a little more selfishness and a little less acting like a white knight would do it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> That stuff didn't happen even remotely recently, therefore it doesn't apply to Punk "right now". He also only lost to Ziggler due to "screwjobs", not that I was even refering to 3+ months ago in the first place.
> 
> Punk has won every match in the last 3 months besides vs Mark Henry once and I believe got a cheap loss to Jericho once. Both unclean. I can't think of any other losses he's had. So he's essentially won what, 13 of 15 matches? getting screwed out of both that he lost. Cena's lost 3 times in his last 4-5 matches, including one to crappy Tensai. Then he's been destroyed twice in a 24 hour span.
> 
> Completely different. You cannot whine about Cena being "super Cena" when he's been getting destroyed for a month and a half, then jack off CM Punk as not being Super Punk because of a few screwjob losses he got over three months ago. He's won every damn match besides two in like 3 months, and only got "beaten up" once in that span. Beaten up by a guy he's 4-0 against now. So gtfo, it ain't the same. You cannot defend that shit while calling Cena Super Cena.


I also don't call Cena Super Cena. And that's how a top face is booked and how it's ALWAYS been.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Ah fuck me. No surprise people are actually bitching bout this?
> 
> I hope you people were also bitching when Austin and McMahon had a PPV match for control of the company cause if you weren't, then ya'll are a bunch of hypocrites. But oh well, hypocrisy and the IWC go hand in the hand.
> 
> ...


Do you really not see the problem with this situation. The problem is not the feud itself. I would have accepted this feud had it been done at a different time than now, but they book this feud right after Cena just beat Brock Lesnar? That feud should have continued right after Cena got his lucky victory but instead we get Cena vs an authority figure after beating the former UFC champion. You of all people should know how ass backwards this is.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> That stuff didn't happen even remotely recently, therefore it doesn't apply to Punk "right now". He also only lost to Ziggler due to "screwjobs", not that I was even refering to 3+ months ago in the first place.
> 
> Punk has won every match in the last 3 months besides vs Mark Henry once and I believe got a cheap loss to Jericho once. Both unclean. I can't think of any other losses he's had. So he's essentially won what, 13 of 15 matches? getting screwed out of both that he lost. Cena's lost 3 times in his last 4-5 matches, including one to crappy Tensai. Then he's been destroyed twice in a 24 hour span.
> 
> Completely different. You cannot whine about Cena being "super Cena" when he's been getting destroyed for a month and a half, then jack off CM Punk as not being Super Punk because of a few screwjob losses he got over three months ago. He's won every damn match besides two in like 3 months, and only got "beaten up" once in that span. Beaten up by a guy he's 4-0 against now. So gtfo, it ain't the same. You cannot defend that shit while calling Cena Super Cena.


this.....cena's booking has improved over the last 2 years, plus his wrestling skills have improved, people just still whinge as per usual, whereas ever since punk has turned face he has been a shit character. He wouldn't even put over Jericho once, which Jericho would of returned and let punk win the feud ffs. And all this after Jericho made a massive comeback.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the punk/bryan thing has stopped me from taking a long break from wwe, damn you vince.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Completely different. You cannot whine about Cena being "super Cena" when he's been getting destroyed for a month and a half, then jack off CM Punk as not being Super Punk because of a few screwjob losses he got over three months ago. He's won every damn match besides two in like 3 months, and only got "beaten up" once in that span. Beaten up by a guy he's 4-0 against now. So gtfo, it ain't the same. You cannot defend that shit while calling Cena Super Cena.


I honestly thought the reason for Cena being Superman was because he never looks weak. Punk usually looks like he actually took a beating in a lot of his matches.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> He can do it. Just because he didn't get a jump start on blurring the lines of reality and kayfabe like Vince did, doesn't mean he can't become a top heel.
> 
> He gets booed like crazy. If he can just get ahead of HHH on the coperate ladder (kayfabe), he can easily become the next Vince (assuming he learns to get a bit more intense). Though I do like his current delivery of promos.
> 
> ...


Most fans clearly do not love him like you say. In fact, half the crowd detests him at the moment. Not to say he can't win them back if he actually evolves as a character, but really... Punk out pops him and Daniel Bryant is legitamately playing a more tweener role. So yeah, what you said was nonsense.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> the punk/bryan thing has stopped me from taking a long break from wwe, damn you vince.


geez, why so negative?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Really enjoyed the show tonight, Lesnar-HHH segment was awesome.

Wanted to see Randy Orton or Kane win the Beat The Clock challenge though.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Most fans clearly do not love him like you say. In fact, half the crowd detests him at the moment. Not to say he can't win them back if he actually evolves as a character, but really... Punk out pops him and Daniel Bryant is legitamately playing a more tweener role. So yeah, what you said was nonsense.


The kids and women love him. Vince cares about the people who make him money. Not the fans on the internet dissecting the show.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

who the hell is orton gonna be feuding with now? WHC triple threat or something?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

i dont know what the hate is about. I really enjoyed the show. And I honestly expected the WWE to push a Tensai vs Cena feud and for me to not watch this month.

I am actually intrigued by the Cena-Ace feud. Obviously they wont be able to seriously keep Johnny as GM permanent after this. There has to be some repercussions


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I became overwhelmed by the last segment. Between Tensai doing his horrible renditions of kata to John Laurinaitis beating the hell out of John Cena, I didn't quite know what to do. I know I felt awkward -- ashamed that I was watching it. Good thing I was alone.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> The kids and women love him. Vince cares about the people who make him money. Not the fans on the internet dissecting the show.


Except... *gasp* the fans that actually created booms for Vince were the crowd he is ignoring for those kids and women *shock awe*

Or are you going to tell me a bunch of 6 year olds were the back bone of The Attitude Era and Golden Age? Check the crowds out... seriously. They were dominated by the older male demo. That is the real money maker, but vince is going for the short term casuals that have really dragged down the product.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> The kids and women love him. Vince cares about the people who make him money. Not the fans on the internet dissecting the show.


Well that's a short sighted business view in my opinion; the internet fans are the ones who start the trends and help get a few superstars over (d bry and zack ryder come to mind). They are also the ones who buy the dvd collections,mugs,shirts and all sorts of merchandise,so perhaps catering to that public in particular would not be such a dumb decision after all.Also,turning your product more adult-oriented,because let's face it most iwc fans are over 18, would bring in more adult fans that stopped watching when it became more family friendly.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Except... *gasp* the fans that actually created booms for Vince were the crowd he is ignoring for those kids and women *shock awe*
> 
> Or are you going to tell me a bunch of 6 year olds were the back bone of The Attitude Era and Golden Age? Check the crowds out... seriously. They were dominated by the older male demo. That is the real money maker, but vince is going for the short term casuals that have really dragged down the product.


Who were some of Hogan's biggest fans? Kids who thought he was cool.
Who were Austin's biggest fans? Kids who thought he was cool.
Who are Cena's biggest fans? Kids who think he is cool.

All Vince is doing is making sure he has fans for the future. Which is a good move.



lightfm said:


> Well that's a short sighted business view in my opinion, the internet fans are the ones who start the trends and help get a few superstars over (d bry and zack ryder come to mind). They are also the ones who buy the dvd collections,mugs,shirts and all sorts of merchandise,so perhaps catering to that public in particular would not be such a dumb decision after all.Also,turning your product more adult-oriented,because let's face it most iwc fans are over 18, would bring in more adult fans that stopped watching when it became more family friendly.


Hogan was family friendly, did everyone over the age of 18 say "bye bye vince, call me when the 90s change and you get an anti-hero"?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Except... *gasp* the fans that actually created booms for Vince were the crowd he is ignoring for those kids and women *shock awe*
> 
> Or are you going to tell me a bunch of 6 year olds were the back bone of The Attitude Era and Golden Age? Check the crowds out... seriously. They were dominated by the older male demo. That is the real money maker, but vince is going for the short term casuals that have really dragged down the product.


actually think about it. Kids have always been apart of the WWE bro. Yes, there were tons of kids in that audience back then. Wearing DX, Stone cold, and Rocl shirts. The 6 years olds back then, are now 18-24 year olds. So yes, kids were in back then. WWE is worried about the content of the show more than the booking. They arent going to give us Blood or Chair shots to the head like they use to. Because of so many fucking soft parents who complained about the violence.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Who were some of Hogan's biggest fans? Kids who thought he was cool.
> Who were Austin's biggest fans? Kids who thought he was cool.
> Who are Cena's biggest fans? Kids who think he is cool.
> 
> ...


O god... :lmao really?! Did you not witness the mid nineties WWE... at all?! That is exactly what ended up happening!

And I'm not saying kids weren't fans, but they were not as dominant a chunk as they are today or were in the mid nineties... hmmm, interesting little observation there....


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Hogan was family friendly, did everyone over the age of 18 say "bye bye vince, call me when the 90s change and you get an anti-hero"?



No, but apparently most have this decade,and you can't deny that when you can clearly see the big difference in the crowds today (not as many older male fans).

Also,family values have evolved over time.
Back then a character like hogan was better accepted by the adult audience than today where we have shit like the ufc and other stuff with more violence. 

The company today doesn't hide that the product is scripted anymore,so maybe they should take advantage of that and push the drama of the show to new levels while catering to adults a little more. (which is what they did in the attitude era,but this would have to be different)


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> but they were not as dominant a chunk as they are today or were in the mid nineties


So what's the problem with making sure the dominant fans stay fans? Why risk losing the most important fans in order to gain some fans that might not care in a few years? Love the idea or hate it, it is a much better plan than "keep the know-it-alls on the internet happy".

Honestly, think about this for a moment: how often do you and other adults you know, in real life, sit down and discuss WWE?

Now, let's say that you know 50 people and all 50 of them discuss it with you... those 50 won't all have 50 friends to discuss it with.

Kids, on the other hand, will. I remember in school with the exception of maybe... 5-10 people knew lots of things about wrestling.
Hell, even when it wasn't as popular with the girls in the class, they would still cream themselves over Rock.

Face it, kids are more important in the long run.

You or I might look at a Cena cup and say "fuck that, 10 dollars?", kids on the other hand "MOM BUY ME IT BUY ME IT BUY ME IT".



lightfm said:


> No, but apparently most have this decade,and you can't deny that when you can clearly see the big difference in the crowds today (not as many older male fans).


Fans are fans!

From a business point of view, do you think Vince is going to say "well, those adult males are much more important" or "kids are part of the crowd? They're more numerous that adults? Okay, great"?

The second one is the obvious choice. Money is money. Vince isn't exactly a fan of a specific demographic. He cares about money first and foremost.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Theproof said:


> Do you really not see the problem with this situation. The problem is not the feud itself. I would have accepted this feud had it been done at a different time than now, but they book this feud right after Cena just beat Brock Lesnar? That feud should have continued right after Cena got his lucky victory but instead we get Cena vs an authority figure after beating the former UFC champion. You of all people should know how ass backwards this is.


In a weird way it isn't ass backwards let me explain

Johnny Ace wins control of both shows at Wrestlemania he sees The Rock beat John Cena & thinks Cena won't recover from that lost so he signs Brock Lesnar to be the new face & brand of WWE. Johnny's plans hit a snag when Lesnar holds him up and threatens to not wrestle his match with Cena at Extreme Rules. Scared of his new vision of the company blowing up in his face he agrees to Lesnar's demands. 

Brock goes into the PPV with everyone thinking he is going to maim John Cena and put him out of action and led Johnny Ace's new vision of WWE. Lesnar shockingly does not get the job done and on Raw is told the Johnny never lived up to his terms of their deal when Triple H voids the demands Lesnar wanted on top of the the fact he didn't beat Cena. Lesnar beats up Triple H most likely getting suspended and Johnny's whole world is crushed. 

Since Triple H is his boss and has a broken arm he goes after the one other person that ruin his vision for WWE: John Cena.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

in the past 2 days wwe has dropped the ball on every thing they had going for them ...

destroyed lesnar by having him lose clean.

cena overcoming the odds again and any hope of character progression at this point is 100% gone .

cena/lesnar which was a hot feud is finished so they could move on to triple h /lesnar and cena/johnny ace ? really ? really ?....so triple h comes back and inserts himself in another hot angle/feud to hog the spotlight, and wwe kills this feud of cena/lesnar after 1 month ? now, cena is fighting against johnny ace for no reason and no build ? 

this is all travesty booking by the wwe ...im tired of cena being in every fucking central storyline ! even the greats like austin, rock... took breaks from time to time, and werent always in the main spotlight every show and every ppv ! 

im also tired of the wwe championship playing second fiddle to cena . whenever cena isnt champion, the wwe title takes a backseat. both on raw and on ppvs . cena doesnt have to be nor should he be the focus all the time 24/7 !!

if he doesnt want to take a break because has no life then fine . but at least de-emphasise him a little like wwe did with orton so cena doesnt feel so fucking stale and overused ! i dont know how much longer i can take of 24/7 cena in wwe anymore . if their gonna push him as god im just gonna stop watching . he gets booked and treated better then austin, tock ever were and that is just sad and pathetic and shows how much of a pussy vince mcmahon is to try something new and rely on other stars to carry the damn show


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So what's the problem with making sure the dominant fans stay fans? Why risk losing the most important fans in order to gain some fans that might not care in a few years? Love the idea or hate it, it is a much better plan than "keep the know-it-alls on the internet happy".
> 
> Honestly, think about this for a moment: how often do you and other adults you know, in real life, sit down and discuss WWE?
> 
> ...


In the AE and Golden Age... all the damn time. But when the WWE is mostly a joke like it is now then no... most adults laugh at it because it deserves it. The shotty logic and shit booking is only believable to kids right now.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> In the AE and Golden Age... all the damn time. But when the WWE is mostly a joke like it is now then no... most adults laugh at it because it deserves it. The shotty logic and shit booking is only believable to kids right now.


Exactly... so what's your issue? That you can't get into it? Or that Vince doesn't care for the smarks? Or that it's more focused on kids?

He's still making money, he's still getting fans and he is still fucking satisfied with getting fans.

So again, what exactly is the problem you have? That it isn't good to *you*?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Exactly... so what's your issue? That you can't get into it? Or that Vince doesn't care for the smarks? Or that it's more focused on kids?
> 
> He's still making money, he's still getting fans and he is still fucking satisfied with getting fans.
> 
> So again, what exactly is the problem you have? That it isn't good to *you*?


He isn't getting fans... how the fuck can you say that bullshit? He's lost viewers compared to last year for crying out loud. That is LOSING fans. 

The point is, the product sloppily booked shit assuming its audience is too stupid or doesn't give a damn. Sadly, he's slowly pushed many wrestling fans to the side to cater to casuals that don't care and kids. Seriously, stop booking it like a joke and we'll stop treating it as a damn joke.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> In a weird way it isn't ass backwards let me explain
> 
> Johnny Ace wins control of both shows at Wrestlemania he sees The Rock beat John Cena & thinks Cena won't recover from that lost so he signs Brock Lesnar to be the new face & brand of WWE. Johnny's plans hit a snag when Lesnar holds him up and threatens to not wrestle his match with Cena at Extreme Rules. Scared of his new vision of the company blowing up in his face he agrees to Lesnar's demands.
> 
> ...


Best explanation I've heard. Finally someone gets it.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Exactly... so what's your issue? That you can't get into it? Or that Vince doesn't care for the smarks? Or that it's more focused on kids?
> 
> He's still making money, he's still getting fans and he is still fucking satisfied with getting fans.
> 
> So again, what exactly is the problem you have? That it isn't good to *you*?


I can see your point of view, but what I am trying to say is adults CAN be catered to and they CAN be influenced to talk about it like kids do,I mean look at us internet fans,the only difference we have from kids is we're talking about it online and we articulate our ideas better but it still comes down to what wrestlers we like and don't like and what feuds we are interested the most on(counting out the business part like we are discussing now haha).

I think the adult crowd might be a better target audience to cater to. Look at the few D bry fan groups,each one buys a d-bry tshirt and brings a sign for the show,look at the zack ryder smarks,with their bandanas signs and all of that,now imagine that multiplied by 1000, how is that not good business?

There is also the little kids following what adults watch and do because they think it is cool,so by catering to older ppl they can also bring a younger audience like they do now,which leads me to believe it might be even better business.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> He isn't getting fans... how the fuck can you say that bullshit? He's lost viewers compared to last year for crying out loud. That is LOSING fans.
> 
> The point is, the product sloppily booked shit assuming its audience is too stupid or doesn't give a damn. Sadly, he's slowly pushed many wrestling fans to the side to cater to casuals that don't care and kids. Seriously, stop booking it like a joke and we'll stop treating it as a damn joke.


So you agree, he's focusing on a different demographic than the IWC?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Brye said:


> I'm curious when AW is actually going to get some clients. He seems like he could be good.


im not sure if you caught it, but he picked up epico and primo tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So you agree, he's focusing on a different demographic than the IWC?


I never disagreed. I said he needs to change his focus back the adult fans that gave him the boom he so desperately wants. Catering to kids isn't going to accomplish that. Simple as that. Each era they have been the major focus, the WWE has struggled with ratings and gates. Simple as that.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I never disagreed. I said he needs to change his focus back the adult fans that gave him the boom he so desperately wants. Catering to kids isn't going to accomplish that. Simple as that. Each era they have been the major focus, the WWE has struggled with ratings and gates. Simple as that.


No, he doesn't. He's happy as he is. Otherwise we'd have gone back to what we know and love.

But face it, you have it going back to the days of the old family friendly because of how out of control PC is. Sad as it is, the days of "Austin whooped your ass" is gone out the window and it's all about hustle, loyalty and respect since that is a "family friendly" message that parents are much more satisfied with that hearing "mom guess what? Austin just beat up a fifty year old man and made him bleed".


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> No, he doesn't. He's happy as he is. Otherwise we'd have gone back to what we know and love.
> 
> But face it, you have it going back to the days of the old family friendly because of how out of control PC is. Sad as it is, the days of "Austin whooped your ass" is gone out the window and it's all about hustle, loyalty and respect since that is a "family friendly" message that parents are much more satisfied with that hearing "mom guess what? Austin just beat up a fifty year old man and made him bleed".


He wouldn't change it unless forced... he went with his stupid bullshit until WCW threatened to put the WWE out of business. He was forced to realise his way sucked back then... right now, he is refusing to see that his way is giving him minimal short term gains and only damaging the future of his company. 

Seriously, read up on some history of this company...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> He wouldn't change it unless forced... he went with his stupid bullshit until WCW threatened to put the WWE out of business. He was forced to realise his way sucked back then... right now, he is refusing to see that his way is giving him minimal short term gains and only damaging the future of his company.
> 
> Seriously, read up on some history of this company...


So basically, it all comes down to "I want the 90s back. He isn't doing what I want so it suck".

Sorry, but PC is the way forward, get used to it.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So basically, it all comes down to "I want the 90s back. He isn't doing what I want so it suck".
> 
> Sorry, but *PC is the way forward, get used to it*.


Tell that to dana white.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

This is just another shit story line to get Cena over with the fans... how many more of these are we to expect?

It didn't work with Rock, didn't really work with Brock and it won't work with Laurinaitis. 
What he needs is some fucking time off. I can't believe that WWE lost another opportunity. Cena must not have much of a life does he?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

lightfm said:


> Tell that to dana white.


Dana White isn't the owner of a family friendly fake wrestling company.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So basically, it all comes down to "I want the 90s back. He isn't doing what I want so it suck".
> 
> Sorry, but PC is the way forward, get used to it.


I don't care if the 90's comes back.. stop fucking straw manning the argument. I want sensible booking that doesn't insult the intelligence of the fans. Seriously, I don't care about the blood or swearing, I just want the hotshotting to stop and actually fueds to be planned around longer attention spans than ADD riddled kids. 

There is no defending the product right now, sorry to burst your bubble... but it is just true that the booking is sloppy and everything is rushed.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Dana White isn't the owner of a family friendly fake wrestling company.


Yup,and that's why he's been kicking wwe's ass when it comes to ratings and getting adult viewers,if the man started a pro wrestling business with the right help, you can bet your ass wwe would be royally fucked.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I don't care if the 90's comes back.. stop fucking straw manning the argument. I want sensible booking that doesn't insult the intelligence of the fans. Seriously, I don't care about the blood or swearing, I just want the hotshotting to stop and actually fueds to be planned around longer attention spans than ADD riddled kids.
> 
> There is no defending the product right now, sorry to burst your bubble... but it is just true that the booking is sloppy and everything is rushed.


Here's my defense: it gets ratings and fans.

You don't like it? Stop watching it. WWE is a glorified fucking soap opera. It's time you realize it.



lightfm said:


> Yup,and that's why he's been kicking wwe's ass when it comes to ratings and getting adult viewers,if the man started a pro wrestling company you can bet your ass wwe would be royally fucked.


I... what? How the fuck does a cage fighting company mean he'd be able to book a fake wrestling show?

Is UFC fake with him booking it?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Here's my defense: it gets ratings and fans.
> 
> You don't like it? Stop watching it. WWE is a glorified fucking soap opera. It's time you realize it.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.. less ratings than the years prior... less live attendance gates... less buyrates for most PPVs... yeah... that is getting him so many fans. 

And I know it's a fucking soap opera... been watching for over 20 years, through multiple horrid spots like this. However, it can actually be a great one if they tried to write well. They don't, it shows, and the audience figures reflect that.

Seriously... you're argument about drawing fans is based on numbers you seemingly are pulling from your ass. Read the latest quarterly info that shows how much business is down in some areas. Wait... you won't do that because then you have no argument for the bullshit you spew.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

UFC is simply more appealing to the adult audience. Dana White has little to do with it.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Here's my defense: it gets ratings and fans.
> 
> You don't like it? Stop watching it. WWE is a glorified fucking soap opera. It's time you realize it.
> 
> ...


Lol no, what I meant was the man has the right business sense for this kind of shit ,he actually listens to the fans,also he knows how to build up fights (real or not the build up is similar) and sell ppv's .All he would need is a few people from this business who know what they are doing and some star power and he could easily run wwe to the ground in the current state they're in.



Headliner said:


> UFC is simply more appealing to the adult audience. Dana White has little to do with it.


Then why haven't people noticed it until recently? It's been around for alot more than 5 years that's for sure.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Hmmm.. less ratings than the years prior... less live attendance gates... less buyrates for most PPVs... yeah... that is getting him so many fans.
> 
> And I know it's a fucking soap opera... been watching for over 20 years, through multiple horrid spots like this. However, it can actually be a great one if they tried to write well. They don't, it shows, and the audience figures reflect that.
> 
> Seriously... you're argument about drawing fans is based on numbers you seemingly are pulling from your ass. Read the latest quarterly info that shows how much business is down in some areas. Wait... you won't do that because then you have no argument for the bullshit you spew.


So you've been a fan for 20 years? You've lived through the Mr America bull shit, right?

Good! You'll be able to live through the Cenation years, too.



lightfm said:


> Lol no, what I meant was the man has the right business sense for this kind of shit ,he actually listens to the fans,also he knows how to build up fights (real or not the build up is similar) and sell ppv's .All he would need is a few people from this business who know what they are doing and he could easily run wwe to the ground in the current state they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why haven't people noticed it until recently? It's been around for alot more than 5 years that's for sure.


Because it's one single minded audience. Fans of violence.
It's like the ECW crowd. It's easy to appeal to just one set of people.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So you've been a fan for 20 years? You've lived through the Mr America bull shit, right?
> 
> Good! You'll be able to live through the Cenation years, too.
> 
> ...


Probably. But funny... you ignore the numbers. Guess that tells us all we really need to know now.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Probably. But funny... you ignore the numbers. Guess that tells us all we really need to know now.


WWE has always been rocky! Are you actually trying to tell me if they brought in Austin the second, brought in blood constantly, chairshots to the head, said "fuck you parents and kids", they'd somehow... be raking it in?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Because it's one single minded audience. Fans of violence.
> It's like the ECW crowd. It's easy to appeal to just one set of people.


Yeah mate and where were all these fans before? In the wwe when it had blood,tits & ass,mindlessly pouring their money in merch ,ppv's and live events for vince to shower on.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

lightfm said:


> Yeah mate and where were all these fans before? In the wwe when it had blood,tits & ass,mindlessly pouring their money in merch ,ppv's and live events for vince to shower on.


And now he's editing the product for kids. So parents will mindlessy buy little Jimmy all the things he wants.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> WWE has always been rocky! Are you actually trying to tell me if they brought in Austin the second, brought in blood constantly, chairshots to the head, said "fuck you parents and kids", they'd somehow... be raking it in?


Uh huh... back to the straw manning despite I haven't said that is what's needed. And really, I think the late 80s and 90s/00s kinda show the WWE wasn't quite as rocky as you always seem to think it is.

Any more spin? It would probably help your argument if you didn't keep retreating to "but... but... you just want blood back!" and ignore everything...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Uh huh... back to the straw manning despite I haven't said that is what's needed. And really, I think the late 80s and 90s/00s kinda show the WWE wasn't quite as rocky as you always seem to think it is.
> 
> Any more spin? It would probably help your argument if you didn't keep retreating to "but... but... you just want blood back!" and ignore everything...


No, it was only popular in the 90s because it was fucking focusing on what was popular!

Everything has to evolve. That's how things work. If we had the same stuff as we did in 1998/1999, you can bet you'd complain.

Know why? Because it's stale. You cannot keep the same stuff up constantly. Why do you think gimmicks change? Or the superstar's personality changes now and again? 

The only argument you could actually give that is 100% correct is either: Cena is stale/needs to change or else "PC has affected the WWE too much".


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> And now he's editing the product for kids. So parents will mindlessy buy little Jimmy all the things he wants.


Meh I guess you're right,all the man did was switch priorities in the target audience,it used to be adults> kids and now its the reverse , I just think he could be making more money with the former model due to the imitation factor I referred earlier.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> No, it was only popular in the 90s because it was fucking focusing on what was popular!
> 
> Everything has to evolve. That's how things work. If we had the same stuff as we did in 1998/1999, you can bet you'd complain.
> 
> ...


Where have I said it needed to stay the same? Ever? I said the focus needs to be on the adult demo, but that doesn't mean they have to do Austin/McMahon and DX over and over and over... seriously, you seem to believe I want the exact same thing night in and night out when all I said is the WWE needs to cater to the older audience first.

you can do that and not have blood and tits everywhere.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lightfm said:


> Then why haven't people noticed it until recently? It's been around for alot more than 5 years that's for sure.


Change in interests and culture.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

lightfm said:


> Meh I guess you're right,all the man did was switch priorities in the target audience,it used to be adults> kids and now its the reverse , I just think he could be making more money with the former model due to the imitation factor I referred earlier.


Maybe he could. But he can't keep both parties happy. You can't get away with anything on TV because of PC.
Why do you think they had to give more and more warnings about trying stuff at home? Or why Vince has wanted to go with Superstars than wrestlers?

The idea is to appeal to kids, not just adults. Or at least, since appealing to adults would eventually lose them, appeal to kids who grow up and learn to love the WWE.



Kabraxal said:


> Where have I said it needed to stay the same? Ever? I said the focus needs to be on the adult demo, but that doesn't mean they have to do Austin/McMahon and DX over and over and over... seriously, you seem to believe I want the exact same thing night in and night out when all I said is the WWE needs to cater to the older audience first.
> 
> you can do that and not have blood and tits everywhere.


But why? Why not cater to the kids when you know they'll be fans for years to come?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll take the bad shit on RAW every week as long as it gets me to the good stuff most weeks. I don't understand people that complain about the product as a whole when the WWE NEVER had their shows be good/great all the way through. Even the attitude had real garbage for most of the show, but the good stuff was AWESOME that now it is all you remember from it and try to compare the whole shows to just the good from back in tha day. 

Punk/Bryan being booked made the whole show awesome to me. I just hope that is the main event for the PPV and the WWE title becomes the main focus/main event of RAW. Hopefully Cena stays away from RAW for a few weeks to sell the injuries.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't believe my sister asked me if Swagger was one of those kids that needed help in school. I was like "what's that suppose to mean?". Anyways, weird ending, show felt a little light for some reason, but set the way for the PPV a little.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Maybe he could. But he can't keep both parties happy. You can't get away with anything on TV because of PC.
> Why do you think they had to give more and more warnings about trying stuff at home? Or why Vince has wanted to go with Superstars than wrestlers?
> 
> The idea is to appeal to kids, not just adults. Or at least, since appealing to adults would eventually lose them, appeal to kids who grow up and learn to love the WWE.
> ...


He's done it for quite a few years now... many of those kids are getting older and not buying into what they used to now. He had his leaching easy money of the kiddies fun, but he needs to start actually trying to look long term again.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> He's done it for quite a few years now... many of those kids are getting older and not buying into what they used to now. He had his leaching easy money of the kiddies fun, but he needs to start actually trying to look long term again.


Wrong.
Kids are always going to be kids. Kids still love wrestling once it's dedicated to them.
As certain kids grow up, yes, they might not hold any interest in wrestling.
It's called growing up. Sometimes, those of us who do have an interest, will keep watching. Some of us, won't. Kids, on the other hand are a constant supply. Kids grow up, see "extreme" things like UFC and take an interest in it. Adults do the same. Boom, you have that adult lost forever unless you change your product to constantly meet the needs and wants of the adults.

Or, say "fuck this, we just get more new fans in constantly and if they dislike it, so be it".


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty good Raw, loved the opening segment..Lesner looks like a beast!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Wrong.
> Kids are always going to be kids. Kids still love wrestling once it's dedicated to them.
> As certain kids grow up, yes, they might not hold any interest in wrestling.
> It's called growing up. Sometimes, those of us who do have an interest, will keep watching. Some of us, won't. Kids, on the other hand are a constant supply. Kids grow up, see "extreme" things like UFC and take an interest in it. Adults do the same. Boom, you have that adult lost forever unless you change your product to constantly meet the needs and wants of the adults.
> ...


This doesn't work long term. He proved in the mid nineties. That era was catering to the young kids just as much as this one, if not more. Guess what happened? He almost went out of business because the crowd started getting tired of it. 

The same thing is happening now. Numbers are falling in attendance and viewers and buys aren't doing as well as they used as a whole. And surprise, the one PPV that explodes almost wholly focused on talent that the OLDER crowd wanted to see. So no, he can't keep doing this since the numbers are falling.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> This doesn't work long term. He proved in the mid nineties. That era was catering to the young kids just as much as this one, if not more. Guess what happened? He almost went out of business because the crowd started getting tired of it.
> 
> The same thing is happening now. Numbers are falling in attendance and viewers and buys aren't doing as well as they used as a whole. And surprise, the one PPV that explodes almost wholly focused on talent that the OLDER crowd wanted to see. So no, he can't keep doing this since the numbers are falling.


The crowd was tired of it becuase of WCW/ECW and so on. The days of the golden haired hero were over. 

I assume you know who Spider-man is, right? Well in the 90s, he changed a good bit. A lot of comics did. It just had to happen.

90s was the "anti-hero" and the DX era of things. It's why Hogan had to change. Why the NWO was around. Why sting wasn't a golden haired man and started looking the freakin' Crow.

Different eras dicate what is popular. 

Music is a fine example of any.

I might like Iron Maiden or somesuch but the fuck am I going to expect everyone to listen to them now. Just like I liked a lot of AE stuff but it's a horrible idea to put in now.

You can't say "change" and then nothing else. If you want them to change, give me a logical example of what he could change too that is currently popular.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Regardless of what ppl say, this was a good Raw.

Lesnar-HHH stuff starting
Laurinaitis-Cena stuff as well
Punk-Bryan for WWE title!
Truth-Kofi-Little Jimmy tag champs!

Only bad part about the show....AW backstage segment gets cutoff by Khalis in ring intro.....!!!!


----------



## jimwin43 (Jan 9, 2012)

Why does everyone bitch and moan about the show every week and are never happy with any decisions, but continue to watch every week? If wrestling frustrates you that much, then instead of complaining about it, don't watch. It is not the same thing it was in 1999 and it never will be, so just enjoy it for what it is or find some other interests.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Why are people saying a segment got cut off? If another segment came on, that means the other one was OVER, not cut off. It's not like you missed something important.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

jimwin43 said:


> Why does everyone bitch and moan about the show every week and are never happy with any decisions, but continue to watch every week? If wrestling frustrates you that much, then instead of complaining about it, don't watch. It is not the same thing it was in 1999 and it never will be, so just enjoy it for what it is or find some other interests.


Ironic saying when you posted right after me lol



The Redeemer said:


> Why are people saying a segment got cut off? If another segment came on, that means the other one was OVER, not cut off. It's not like you missed something important.


It did get cut off. You could tell when a segment is done and WWE transitions into something, this time around, Abe was still talking and they switched away from him and into khalis intro right away(prob cause they didn't have enough time,especially considering the match would go the full length until the clock expired)


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I wanted to see an Ace Crusher but it's time until OTL


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Review:
-Opening segment was interesting. I didn't expect for Triple H to get involved like this but I don't mind seeing Triple H go one-on-one with Lesnar down the road. I don't think they crossed paths before either as Lesnar was on Smackdown back then and Hunter was busy burying the RAW roster.

-Seeing The Miz pick up the win against Santino was different. I wonder how he's going to be written out of story-lines since he's been the one chosen to star in the WWE's epic trilogy "The Marine 3."

-Layla defeats the Bella Twins. It was filler but then we hear that the Bellas were fired off-screen. Interesting. Maybe that was the last of them.

-We have new Tag Team Champs and they are Kofi Kingston and R-Truth. Congrats to them but I wonder if they will give themselves a name like "Air Boom." Kofi went from Wellness Policy offender Evan Bourne and then to R-Truth. I thought it was weird when Abraham Washington was still talking to Primo and Epico and then got cut off to Khali's lame entrance.

-It was obvious that Daniel Bryan was going to win against Lawler. I'm fine with him winning as him and Punk are going to have an amazing match at OTL. Their last few contests all ended without a clean finish so this is going to be awesome.

-Hey, the fans didn't boo John Cena. Looks like he won the crowd over with his match against Brock. I'm not sure about seeing Laurinitis go against Cena so I think this is kinda random. Also, Lord Tensai sure jumped up the roster after a few quick squash matches. Whatever the case, I hope the WWE Title Match properly ends OTL next month. This show was decent.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

Didn't enjoy RAW at all. Thought the show did well, however, to set up a few big feuds & matches.

Lesnar/HHH should be good. HHH screws Brock out of his perfect contract, this is something I can get behind as I kinda want to see HHH get his ass kicked (then Orton for the lulz). I didn't like the roster coming out (especially SHEAMUS, who is meant to be bitter rivals with HHH) and saving him, then not doing so for Cena. WWE needs to hire security for stuff like this. Why is Kofi always running out saving dudes? He never seems to be caught out on this.

Daniel Bryan vs. CM Punk - yes. I originally wanted Orton, but this is literally the next best thing (yes, I think Orton/Punk is a better match up). 

Cena vs. Laurinatis - I wish we saw beatdowns like these more often. It was pretty brutal, Tensai and his mate are going to get heat for this and I'm glad it isn't Cena vs. Tensai.

The rest of RAW is pretty lame.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Punk/Bryan at Over The Limit is going to be fantastic.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im just confused after this show. The whole Brock/Cena/whatever is all over the place. Brock/Cena at ER was pretty much a afterthought. Didnt even touch on the subject that Brock lost outside of those hightlight videos. 
Now all of a sudden Cena jumps to Laurinatis after saying he was going to take a vacation?

Totally all over the place.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I loved the Lesnar/Triple H segment and that DB is Punk's next opponent. Other than that though? Pretty forgettable Raw.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> Im just confused after this show. The whole Brock/Cena/whatever is all over the place. Brock/Cena at ER was pretty much a afterthought. Didnt even touch on the subject that Brock lost outside of those hightlight videos.
> Now all of a sudden Cena jumps to Laurinatis after saying he was going to take a vacation?
> 
> Totally all over the place.


Don't try to figure it out and don't listen to anyone who says "Let's see where it goes." It won't go anywhere. This is WWE. They don't book with any forethought or consistency. Narratives are flushed down toilets, they overcomplicate storylines for the hell of it and they randomly throw crap together for pay-per-views. I'm guessing it'll be Ace/Tensai/Sakamoto vs. Cena at Over the Limit, Ace will pin Cena after four different guys have worked Cena over (Otunga will probably make his dramatic return just for kicks), then Ace will anoint himself the new Face of the WWE because he did what Lesnar couldn't, and then they'll feed Tensai to Cena at No Way Out in a cage match. 

Lesnar's whole arc is kind of kicked to the sideline/backburner until he returns from this "firing"/"suspension." So instead of Lesnar ruling over WWE in Cena's absence, it'll essentially be the exact opposite for at least the next seven or so weeks. Hope everyone's happy with that. :cool2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Only good thing about last night's Raw for me was Johnny Ace laying the smackdown on Cena, oh fuck that had me rolling when he bounced off the ropes, epic


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Only good thing about last night's Raw for me was Johnny Ace laying the smackdown on Cena, oh fuck that had me rolling when he bounced off the ropes, epic


Lol... big johhny laying the smackdown on small johnny.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> The crowd was tired of it becuase of WCW/ECW and so on. The days of the golden haired hero were over.
> 
> I assume you know who Spider-man is, right? Well in the 90s, he changed a good bit. A lot of comics did. It just had to happen.
> 
> ...


Everybody should listen to Iron Maiden .

Anyway it was kind of sad to see empty seats in the O2 arena in the U.K (i was there) for the raw tapings. The product is certainly not booming , outside of wrestlemania and the rock's involvement .


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> Everybody should listen to Iron Maiden .
> 
> Anyway it was kind of sad to see empty seats in the O2 arena in the U.K (i was there) for the raw tapings. The product is certainly not booming , outside of wrestlemania and the rock's involvement .


No they shouldn't! They promote evil and devil-worshipping :lol

But anyway, I didn't think they'd sell much tickets for the live shows in Europe. Especially not in the UK with TNA being free.


----------



## EliteXC (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm just tired of the whole Brodus Clay theme, when will he face credible opponents.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Interesting Raw. Really happy we're getting Punk vs Bryan at OTL - should be a good one.

The opening segment with Johnny/HHH/Lesnar was good but was a little too long for my taste, and as per usual it was recapped way too often throughout the show. 

I'm interested in seeing what they're going to do with Lesnar, I hope he just takes a short time off so he doesn't get overexposed, and maybe make his return to destroy HHH whenever he is storyline cleared to compete.
I might be in a minority here but I'd love to see Triple H vs Brock Lesnar at some PPV in a couple months.


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Just as the half of fans thought, it's Cena vs. Lord Tensai and Punk vs. Bryan. This is great! I want Over The Limit to be as good as Extreme Rules.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

TheIbar said:


> Just as the half of fans thought, it's Cena vs. Lord Tensai and Punk vs. Bryan. This is great! I want Over The Limit to be as good as Extreme Rules.


Its Cena/BigJohnny.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

So Cena won't take time off? Fuck this, worst Raw ever.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thought Raw was pretty decent tonight

Liked the beat the clock challenge although I could have done without the Kane/Khali match

Tag title match was fairly good, interesting they put the belts on Truth/Kofi, hopefully they feud with O'Neil/Young now over on Smackdown as this could be a good feud 

Really happy we are getting Bryan/Punk at OTL, should be a really good match and the exchanges over the next few weeks should be good, I was worried with what they would do with Bryan since he is now out of the World title picture, putting him with Punk is great for both guys.

The HHH/Brock segment was brilliant, Brock looking like a boss once again was awesome and I think these two will have a really good match down the line. The whole thing and the show as a whole for me was made by Kofi's head shake as Brock was walking up the ramp, really made me laugh.

Disappointed there was no Dolph in the beat the clock challenge seeing as I think it could be a really good way of pushing his show off gimmick and getting him into another program with Punk which would be good.

The final segment was really good with Big Johnny beating down Cena, sold the match at OTL well and got a lot of heat on Johnny.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Interesting Raw.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Ugh, it's happening again. I'm losing interest in the WWE. Triple H will be going over Lesnar, count on it. Cena will overcome the odds stacked against him, count on it. He will also be the focal point of the WWE with the same character for the rest of the year.

I'm happy that we're getting Punk/Bryan but everything else is just the same old crap. I shouldn't be getting angry at a damn TV program but when Cena came out and pulled that shit with his promo I did. I didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Again, the only thing keeping the show watchable is Lesnar, EVERYTHING else is completely skippable apart from his segments.

I do not understand the reasoning behind the Lesnar/Cena booking, and its scary how over-reliant WWE are on one man (Cena).

Cant see the buyrates for OTT being very good at all. Nobody is going to buy it just for Punk/Danielson, which will be a good match but is hardly 'must see'.

Raw is in for a very rough summer ratings wise.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> So Cena won't take time off? Fuck this, worst Raw ever.


You actually bought that line? How gullible. Yeah, let the top draw leave for awhile cuz business is soooo good right now.


----------



## RobinJefferson (May 1, 2012)

On a different note..... i actually laughed when Michael Cole screamed 'HAS THE WHOLE WORLD GONE MAD?!' as John Cena was attacked with the chair, i think his character has changed for the better, although he probably did give more entertainment before, i think this is best for everyone.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lesnar's appearances are always memorable. They should book their other guys more like that.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

WHY DID THEY FUCK WITH TENSAI'S THEME? WWE FOOLS


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*Pros*

- Lesnar/HHH segment, and the prospect of a match down the line
- Beat The Clock Challenge format being used to determine the next #1 contender
- Daniel Bryan becoming #1 contender to the WWE title
- Tag title switch
- People Power
- Eve in her secretary attire. DAMN!

*Cons*

- The participants in the BTC Challenge. What has Lawler done to warrant a spot? Or Miz? Or Swagger? Where were recent #1 contenders like Henry and Dolph? I love the idea of a tournament/series of matches being used to determine a #1 contender, but please present me with a logical reason as to why these men are the ones in with a chance.

- I guess Cena's time off is going to be one week, to sell the effects of the beatdown from Johnny, rather than a few months to re-charge and make a meaningful comeback. Ugh.

- Lord Tensai. They're trying to get him over, but people just don't give a shit. His lack of reaction when his music hit was embarrassing.

I think the pros outweigh the cons, good Raw overall.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW, however Lord Tensai coming out was predictable from the moment Jerry Lawler's music hit to face Daniel Bryan. I however, expected Tensai to be Cena's opponent and not Laurinitis.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

D.M.N. said:


> Good RAW, however Lord Tensai coming out was predictable from the moment Jerry Lawler's music hit to face Daniel Bryan. I* however, expected Tensai to be Cena's opponent and not Laurinitis.*


By the time the PPV comes around, it will probably be both of them anyway.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> *Pros*
> 
> - Lesnar/HHH segment, and the prospect of a match down the line
> - Beat The Clock Challenge format being used to determine the next #1 contender
> ...


I kinda agree with a couple things in your post. However you ask what Lawler/Miz/Swagger have done to warrant a potential title shot, well what about Daniel Bryan? Atleast the others are actual members of the Raw roster, Daniel Bryan is a member of the Smackdown roster. I know it's a Supershow and everything and everybody appears on both shows, but I just think it's weird for someone who is still officially on Smackdown to be #1 contender for the Raw title. 
Don't get me wrong though, I'm very glad DB is getting a title shot and stays in the main event, it's just illogical (then again it is WWE/wrestling I shouldn't expect logic lol).


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

A pretty slow Raw this week, mainly because of the Beat The Clock matches which didn't really allow for much storyline progression

The start was OK although I feel the WWE does try to over complicate things when it comes to a contract angle in recent months, this is a form of entertainment were people beat each other up over sometimes the smallest of matters so i don't think having a contract negotation in the middle of the ring is going to appeal to many fans but it did have an intresting ending with Brock breaking Hunter's arm which will hopefully lead to a match at SummerSlam 

Also I remember there was a thread on WF a couple of months saying that this era needs a Triple H type heel and I think Brock is the closest we've come since Hunter's last heel run

Miz beats Santino with some ease even though he lost to him the night before, really have no idea on what the WWE has got planned for The Miz

Three girls with lovely bottoms do a match, but didn't give us ample time to admire there lovely bottoms

Chris Jericho sorta wins against the Big Show but then again he didn't because the time ran out but the referee raised his arms.... I don't know if that confusion was intentional or not but the whole ending did seem a complete mess, the match it self wasn't that bad considering it involved the Big Show

Brodus Clay beat JTG, King teased that JTG had a suprise for Brodus but we never got to see anything, squash match although we did see a little more from Brodus Clay's move-set than we have done in previous squash matches

Eve looking real nice in that dress, showing a decent amount of clevage although her talking leaves a lot to be desired as she tells Big Johnny to get a grip and be a leader

Randy Orton beats Jack Swagger within the time limit, a good 4 minute match

Cole announces that the Bella's have been fired, strange moment 

Truth & Kofi beat Primo & Epico to become new Tag Team Champions, decent match but can't help but feel that Truth/Kofi are another tag team that the WWE has just thrown together since they had nothing planned for them and they'll drop the belts within 3 months and both go there seperate ways, after the match Epico/Primo/Rosa hold talks with A.W. which hopefully does lead somewhere

Kane draws with Khali... Yeah

Bryan beats Jerry Lawler to become the No 1 Contender for the WWE Championship, Was suprised it was Lawler but it wouldn't suprise me if Bryan put in a request to wrestle Lawler or maybe even the other way round, eithier it got the job done and made Bryan look strong and given us a main event we can all look foward to at Over The Limit 

They do another recap of the Brock/Triple H angle, I wouldn't mind if they did the recap once but to do for what was the 3'rd time is just plain annoying especially for the people who have watched the whole show which will be the majority of there veiwership

The ending was ok but it does feel like a filler feud for Cena and neither Johnny Ace or Cena will get anything out of it, Ace is already a mega heel with the amount of heat that he is getting and they seen to just run out of heels for Cena to face so wether or not the WWE know that The Rock will be wrestling again within the next year and they are awaiting the right time to announce a rematch between the two or they've got something else in the pipeline for Cena

Like I say it was a slow Raw, sure we got a decent amount of wrestling from it but the Beath The Clock matches really did hinder any oppertunity for some stroyline progression for superstars other than Cena/HHH/Brock/Ace, Epico/Primo seemed to have gained a new manager but in turn lost the Tag Team belts


----------



## KingofMetalFIN (Nov 24, 2011)

Fuck, have to take a break from WWE...Because of Punk/bryan.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I liked Raw.

Brock "snapping" on HHH was a good follow up IMO. I think his credibility is just fine, though I still would have had Cena lose the match at ER.

Punk/Bryan for the WWE title - YES! YES! YES! YES!

Didn't think they would actually go with a storyline (that i see) Big Johnny getting fired due to (or at least being removed as GM of RAW) so soon though.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

KingofMetalFIN said:


> Fuck, have to take a break from WWE...Because of Punk/bryan.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Raw was good except it was stupid how Jericho won. The match isn't about who stays in the ring when the time runs out, its about being able to beat your opponent before the time runs out. Jericho didn't beat anyone since the 10 count wasn't finished.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The Corre said:


> I kinda agree with a couple things in your post. However you ask what Lawler/Miz/Swagger have done to warrant a potential title shot, well what about Daniel Bryan? Atleast the others are actual members of the Raw roster, Daniel Bryan is a member of the Smackdown roster. I know it's a Supershow and everything and everybody appears on both shows, but I just think it's weird for someone who is still officially on Smackdown to be #1 contender for the Raw title.
> Don't get me wrong though, I'm very glad DB is getting a title shot and stays in the main event, it's just illogical (then again it is WWE/wrestling I shouldn't expect logic lol).



Orton, santino, khali and big show are also sd guys and got shots last night, the brand split means nothing at the minute as far as Raw goes.

Id imagine around early summer Teddy will get out from under johnnys thumb and regain control of smackdown so they can make the draft episode seem somewhat important but it still won't mean anything until smackdown goes live and they end the supershow concept.


----------



## TheShikari (Apr 22, 2012)

Worst pick ever for Bryans opponent, could have atleast picked Ziggler they fuck him over every week anyway but he would have looked good


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

Lesnar has been fucking amazing since his return. I keep remembering those 30-35 appearances and think, damn.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wasn't a bad Raw at all, but it was mostly boring, I liked Lesnar attacking HHH, Bryan becoming the #1 contender and the end with Big Johnny exercising his dominance on Cena.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The kids behind me were so annoying (I'm usually cool with kids at WWE events, but not so much this time) that I took sick joy in watching them cry during the Cena beatdown at the end.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> UFC is simply more appealing to the adult audience. Dana White has little to do with it.


I feel that. After seeing the UFC-style wrestling match that was Lesnar/Cena, I'm thinking about becoming a UFC fan because nothing beats some classic all out violence. Only problem is the fear of matches ending fast with a quick knock-out blow.

SupremeForce: You should've jumped up and down, yelling "YES!" when Cena was taking that beating. I got a joy out of it yesterday with an otherwise weak Raw.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

im watching the repeat since it only shows raw at this time in malaysia
and im truly dissapointed with a shit ass crowd, really takes away the vibe. the match was good, but the dull crowd made it boring.
oh and they need to give rtruth the mic. PLEASE


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Really awful raw. Lesnar being written out ( for a potential feud with the semi retired hhh) , the contender's awful matches, Bryan wrestling with....lawler to become the n.1 contender for the wwe championship, cmpunk's obnoxious entrance and behavior, cena' s horrible beyond belief promo ....

I hate to say it but I only like johnny ace right now


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Its Cena/BigJohnny.


That awkward moment when you don't watch the full episode of Raw unk3


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I feel that. After seeing the UFC-style wrestling match that was Lesnar/Cena, *I'm thinking about becoming a UFC fan because nothing beats some classic all out violence. Only problem is the fear of matches ending fast with a quick knock-out blow.*
> 
> SupremeForce: You should've jumped up and down, yelling "YES!" when Cena was taking that beating. I got a joy out of it yesterday with an otherwise weak Raw.


Don't let UFC fool you. 80% of UFC fights (and MMA fights in general) are wrestling matches, very few are legitimately exciting, bloody brawls. The most exciting fights are the ones that end early, get a quick pop and then people complain about how much they paid to see a quick KO. 

But its a decent product, you should watch it but dont expect too much.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> I feel that. After seeing the UFC-style wrestling match that was Lesnar/Cena, I'm thinking about becoming a UFC fan because nothing beats some classic all out violence. Only problem is the fear of matches ending fast with a quick knock-out blow.


^If you just watch a single match, then there's a chance it'll happen(like UFC on fox match,pre show lasted longer than the match. Even Lesnar, who was inactive got more tv time than the fight)


Something about the UFC matches though, don't refs sometimes stop the match if a fighter is bleeding a certain amount? In UFCs case, it's way more than in WWE before they stop it, but they do stop it too. Same happens in all sports, look at hockey, if a guy starts bleeding, they stop play(and if another player did something to draw blood, that player would get a double minor,or a major penalty).

So don't get how fans booed the ref stopping the match for abit cause Cena was bleeding, when they do that, even in UFC(which people are comparing Cena-Lesnar match style to)


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't bother getting into UFC. It's just a glorified waste of money.

Get into proper fighting; like actual cage matches, kick boxing in a ring, etc.

UFC is honestly just a waste of both time and money.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I feel that. *After seeing the UFC-style wrestling match that was Lesnar/Cena,* I'm thinking about becoming a UFC fan because nothing beats some classic all out violence. Only problem is the fear of matches ending fast with a quick knock-out blow.
> 
> SupremeForce: You should've jumped up and down, yelling "YES!" when Cena was taking that beating. I got a joy out of it yesterday with an otherwise weak Raw.


That was nothing like a UFC-style match. MMA is pretty exciting sometimes but it can also be really boring. I saw this last UFC PPV and to be honest I thought it really sucked and Jon Jones is my favourite fighter (behind Ronda Rousey). Speaking of Rousey, the last Strikeforce event was really enjoyable. You should check it out if you can.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They never used to do it. So the people booed.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> SupremeForce: You should've jumped up and down, yelling "YES!" when Cena was taking that beating. I got a joy out of it yesterday with an otherwise weak Raw.


I loudly celebrated that entire beating. It was the only entertaining thing that happened after the first hour of Raw. For the most part, the crowd wasn't bad. It was mark heavy (same as last time I went to Dayton), but only the kids right behind me got on my nerves. One little girl spent the entire time screaming "Go *insert face's full name*" or "*Insert heel's full name* sucks." That's all she did for THREE HOURS (dark matches and Superstars included) up until the moment Cena got decked. I was glad she cried. 

Seeing Dean Ambrose live was the highlight of the entire night. The Superstars matches were both better than any of the matches on Raw, and one of them involved Mason Ryan, which is quite damning.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Don't bother getting into UFC. It's just a glorified waste of money.
> 
> Get into proper fighting; like actual cage matches, kick boxing in a ring, etc.
> 
> UFC is honestly just a waste of both time and money.


Well isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? Absolutely ignorant response.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Well isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? Absolutely ignorant response.


I know. The fuck?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Well isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? Absolutely ignorant response.


I'm not a cage fighter... 

Anyway, if you compare a proper cage/ring fight to the UFC, UFC glamourizes the entire thing. To the point it's pretty much all about the build up and the aura around it. The fights are typically well... slow.

Watch a decent kickboxing match. Or Hell, here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMh61d9YIN0

None of this "grab, let go, get up, tackle, get up" and all this slow motion rubbish.

If you want to see grapplers, look for things like jiu jutsu or however it's spelt or Judo. UFC is like babby's first fighting show.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

iirc Hunter, it was once called Raw is War.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It would've been epic if Johnny got a "You still got it" chant during the attack, esp. the boot off the rope. If only it happened in front of Extreme Rules crowd...


----------



## drew433 (Apr 17, 2012)

i hope there is some "let's go Funkman" chants at OTL. I'm going and defently will try to get the chants started


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

When did Russo join the creative @ WWE?

They've completely lost the plot, the show gave me a good laugh but for all the wrong reasons.

Terrible!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The opener to this was...actually pretty cool when you ignore the obvious issues with it and just take it as the beginning of Brock/HHH. And that's exactly what I've decided to do now because quite honestly, it hurts my head trying to keep up with WWE never following through on the natural conclusion to their storylines anymore. I suspect HHH and Brock will both be out. Somewhere before Summerslam, Lesnar will return and wreak havoc on somebody onto to have HHH return the next week and wreak havoc on him setting up their match or something along those lines. I've always wanted to see HHH/Brock so regardless of how it all plays out, I'm looking forward to it, especially if it's anything like Cena/Lesnar. 

Punk/Bryan for the title so soon is surprising but I like it. Should be a great match if nothing else. 

Big Johnny has grown into his role so damn well. I honestly feel like he needs to commended. He is way more comfortable on the mic, he is interacting with the fans/chants now and just looks a lot more comfortable than he did a year ago. Props to him for that. His beat down at the end was awesome too lol.

Speaking of which, Cena, Cena, Cena. I just don't know anymore. Going into Mania he said if he lost against Rock he would lose everything. He lost. Lesnar returned and continuously got the better of him. It appeared like he was in fact losing everything. He was scared. He gets absolutely brutalized in the match but yet he wins. After the match he seemingly brushes the whole thing off like it was nothing. And now on Raw we get the same old Cena comedy routine where everything is funny and nothing ever gets to him. fpalm I really just don't know with him anymore, I don't and quite honestly, I'm getting tired of waiting for something to happen. I think I'm just going to have to accept the fact that this is it with him. Nothing changes, everything stays the same, the status quo remains. It's the sad truth but it is what it as apparently. 

I thought the show overall was actually really fun with the BTC matches etc. With Lesnar/HHH out next week, I guess the focus remains with Ace/Cena and Punk/Bryan then. What will happen next week lol? In their current state of mind, we'll never know.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Big Johnny stomping a mudhole in Cena was the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> The opener to this was...actually pretty cool when you ignore the obvious issues with it and just take it as the beginning of Brock/HHH. And that's exactly what I've decided to do now because quite honestly, it hurts my head trying to keep up with WWE never following through on the natural conclusion to their storylines anymore. I suspect HHH and Brock will both be out. Somewhere before Summerslam, Lesnar will return and wreak havoc on somebody onto to have HHH return the next week and wreak havoc on him setting up their match or something along those lines. I've always wanted to see HHH/Brock so regardless of how it all plays out, I'm looking forward to it, especially if it's anything like Cena/Lesnar.
> 
> Punk/Bryan for the title so soon is surprising but I like it. Should be a great match if nothing else.
> 
> ...


You think Triple H beats Lesnar?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone needs to make a gif of Johnny running the ropes. Classic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of Johnny running the ropes. Classic.


Best part of that whole segment. 

I decided to try to remain upbeat and caustic during those 24 hours between Extreme Rules and Raw, but man, that ending to Raw soured everything. I knew we were in trouble when Cole yelped, "The Cena of old is back!!!" at the end of the PPV. 

At this point, I don't know what you do. It's tiring to grind your head against the wall of irrationality that is WWE's booking. They can literally fuck up any storyline. And they will.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> You think Triple H beats Lesnar?


I wouldn't be surprised tbh. It's clear that their intention isn't to produce HUGE money matches culminating in a COLOSSAL money match at Wrestlemania with Brock vs. Somebody. Instead they're probably looking to produce big money matches with Brock jobbing to the WWE established elite. That's the only explanation I can think of as to why Cena won at ER. Sadly, it's the only one that makes sense. If Cena can beat Lesnar then HHH can beat him too. It's stupid but what can you do.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> I wouldn't be surprised tbh. It's clear that their intention isn't to produce HUGE money matches culminating in a COLOSSAL money match at Wrestlemania with Brock vs. Somebody. Instead they're probably looking to produce big money matches with Brock jobbing to the WWE established elite. That's the only explanation I can think of as to why Cena won at ER. Sadly, it's the only one that makes sense. If Cena can beat Lesnar then HHH can beat him too. It's stupid but what can you do.


WWE better be careful because if they piss him off he will walk out again or I don't think he would do this but he really does try to fuck up Triple H. Like I said I don't think Brock would ever do such a thing but if WWE is treating him like dog shit by jobbing to these guys after paying all sorts of money to have him back you never know.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:lmao

if lesnar breaks kayfabe and just fucks up HHH legit in the ring UFC style they'll have nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> WWE better be careful because if they piss him off he will walk out again or I don't think he would do this but he really does try to fuck up Triple H. Like I said I don't think Brock would ever do such a thing but if WWE is treating him like dog shit by jobbing to these guys after paying all sorts of money to have him back you never know.





Cliffy Byro said:


> :lmao
> 
> if lesnar breaks kayfabe and just fucks up HHH legit in the ring UFC style they'll have nobody to blame but themselves.


Jesus. If some folks believe that Lesnar 'breaking' Trips arm was real (and there are A LOT of people who do) then if he did this they would all lose their shit lol. I don't know. Brock has a history of being a little high maintenance but it would take something pretty huge to make him do that. Would surely be something to see though, right? I love Trips and all but he'd get fucking murdered lol.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Cliffy Byro said:


> :lmao
> 
> if lesnar breaks kayfabe and just fucks up HHH legit in the ring UFC style they'll have nobody to blame but themselves.


I don't think Brock would ever do such a thing but if he feels WWE only brought him in to be putting over Cena, Triple H & others (unless it was his idea) You can't rule something like that out.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I guess if he's going to fuck any of his potential opponents up, HHH is the one who will hit closest to home. Better look out Trips, Lesnar coming for you!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brock may work a bit stiff but he isn't gonna intentionally hurt anybody


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> :lmao
> 
> if lesnar breaks kayfabe and just fucks up HHH legit in the ring UFC style they'll have nobody to blame but themselves.


He's not gunna do that is he!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brock will do what he wants.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

They should do the same type of match with the blood at Summerslam, just with Lesnar going over clean. Maybe if Brock beats Cena clean in a rematch he can recover although it's never happening. All this is just a campaign to say WWE/Vince >> UFC/Dana.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Last night on Raw anyone notice after Brock hurt HHH and was took into the back Sheamus was with him they must be very close friends just as reported when Sheamus first debuted and got that fast push and first WWE title reign


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I made sure to reserve judgement until last night's RAW.. 

After watching the opening and final segments, I can honestly say that Brock/Cena and Brock's return will go down in IWC/WWE history as one of the biggest botched angles of all time.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

And it's necessary to make a thread about this because...?


----------



## RageMachiner (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Well he is face, plus R-Truth and Big Show came for help too, so nothing special about him coming for help.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Nope, just you... nobody else saw him. Just Kofi running down to kick Lesner's ass.... but nope, no ginger titan.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Did anyone notice that Kelly Kelly was not there for HHH, she must hate him just like no one ever reported


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Workout buddy's gotta stick together. Paul needed a spotter getting out of the ring.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

HHH is the only reason we know who Shemust is.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Sheamus sucks


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

I don't understand why they did that. Shouldn't a World Champion coming out (no matter the circumstances) be a big deal?

I just don't think the top guy on Smackdown should be breaking up brawls & running to the aid of the boss _with other people_. If Sheamus came out alone to save Triple H, then that means something. Sheamus & a few other guys? He's just another body.

It's whatever though


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> I don't understand why they did that. Shouldn't a World Champion coming out (no matter the circumstances) be a big deal?
> 
> I just don't think the top guy on Smackdown should be breaking up brawls & running to the aid of the boss _with other people_. If Sheamus came out alone to save Triple H, then that means something. Sheamus & a few other guys? He's just another body.
> 
> It's whatever though


They wanted to make Lesnar seem like a bigger deal, with not some random jobbers running out, but some upper mid-carders with actual credibility.

And actually I liked the look of concern Sheamus had back in the locker room for HHH. It's well documented that they are good friends.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> I don't understand why they did that. Shouldn't a World Champion coming out (no matter the circumstances) be a big deal?
> 
> I just don't think the top guy on Smackdown should be breaking up brawls & running to the aid of the boss _with other people_. If Sheamus came out alone to save Triple H, then that means something. Sheamus & a few other guys? He's just another body.
> 
> It's whatever though


I agree with you. He should have savedHHH on his own to give him, as champion, more cred.


Did HHH and Sheamus ever on screen sort their differences out?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Well Sheamus is a big guy, same with Show.
It's all fake so he was told to come out, anyway.

Kofi... was there for some idiotic reason, I assume.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Well Sheamus is a big guy, same with Show.
> It's all fake so he was told to come out, anyway.
> 
> Kofi... was there for some idiotic reason, I assume.


Kofi and Truth are going to be fed to Lesnar in the near future. Don't you worry.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



thelegendkiller said:


> They wanted to make Lesnar seem like a bigger deal, with not some random jobbers running out, but some upper mid-carders with actual credibility.
> 
> And actually I liked the look of concern Sheamus had back in the locker room for HHH. It's well documented that they are good friends.


I disagree. If you wanna send some dudes out, send Big Show, Brodus Clay, Truth & Kofi. Sheamus is The World Champion and anything he is involved in should be somewhat important on it's own. Sheamus was a big gun, but he was _one of_ the big guns out there.

...and while it may be documented that they're good friends backstage, kayfabe wise they only have a respectful relationship. So he wasn't really needed.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Of course I noticed that. It was Sheamus' only air time the whole show.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

More interestingly, Triple H mouths "Here we go" to Brock before he turns his back to get ambushed at 1:33. Still nothing huge but its more interesting than Sheamus:


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Shemust also came out to separate Cena and Lesnar's brawl a few weeks back. Dude is a flop as Champion.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

The point was not who was coming but the fact that _The Lockeroom _came out to help HHH, well faces at least


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I agree with you. He should have savedHHH on his own to give him, as champion, more cred.
> 
> 
> Did HHH and Sheamus ever on screen sort their differences out?


And I'm sure that Sheamus saving Triple H, staring down Brock, and Brock calmly leaving the ring to a loud chorus of boos would get some of Fella's crowd support back. The fans would've gone nuts!

and Sheamus and Trips have settled their differences. Sheamus acknowledged his respect for Triple H on that episode of RAW the week after everybody walked out.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



superfudge said:


> More interestingly, Triple H mouths "Here we go" to Brock before he turns his back to get ambushed at 1:33. Still nothing huge but its more interesting than Sheamus:


Yes, I noticed that too. LOL.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> And I'm sure that Sheamus saving Triple H, starring down Brock, and Brock calmly leaving the ring to a loud chorus of boos would get some of Fella's crowd support back. The fans would've gone nuts!
> 
> and Sheamus and Trips have settled their differences. Sheamus acknowledged his respect for Triple H on that episode of RAW the week after everybody walked out.


Sheamus is not on the level of Brock Lesnar. They are clearly making Lesnar look head and shoulders above the roster. The only active wrestlers who would look like somewhat of a threat are Cena, Orton and HHH.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



superfudge said:


> More interestingly, Triple H mouths "Here we go" to Brock before he turns his back to get ambushed at 1:33. Still nothing huge but its more interesting than Sheamus:


Yes I noticed that to, but I interpretted it originally as HHH showing (kayfabe) disgust towards Johnny brining up the Board of Directors to HHH again rather than him "cuing" Brock. But after watching it again I may be wrong about that b/c he was looking right at Brock when he mouthed it and I think it was a camera angle slip up.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

I found it a lot more odd that R-Truth was out there. Sure, he's back to being a cheesy, babyface mid-carder, but it was just a few months ago that he was defying authority. HHH's authority, to be exact. Little things like that getting washed over by the WWE machine never cease to make me shake my head just a little bit.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Looks like it was just me who enjoyed it.
For me Triple H / Lesnar could be an all time great feud.
Lesnar has this thing where he plays the ultimate bad add on screen.
Well Triple H plays that role better than anybody!

Should be a great feud.

Cena / Johnny ACE!
Could be different, Im looking forward to it! I just want to see how it plans out.

Bryan / Punk
A great wrestling feud, which both can come out looking real strong.*


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

What a stupid thread,....


----------



## Pinero21 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

I fucks with sheamus:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Nope, I didn't notice the humungous, bright pale guy with spiky red hair running out to the ring. Didn't see that at all.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



thelegendkiller said:


> Sheamus is not on the level of Brock Lesnar. They are clearly making Lesnar look head and shoulders above the roster. The only active wrestlers who would look like somewhat of a threat are Cena, Orton and HHH.


I don't like that way of thinking. That's why you sell the fans that Sheamus could potentially be on the level of Brock Lesnar.

Sheamus is a big dude & The World Heavyweight Champion. Sheamus saving Triple H from Brock would give fans hope that maybe Sheamus can beat up Brock.

Picture this: Brock Lesnar has snapped Triple H's arm off and is still continuing the assault. All of a sudden, Sheamus' music hits! Sheamus being the one guy to stand up to Brock & save Triple H will get a huge pop. Brock is a huge scary man. Sheamus willingly coming out ALONE to confront this huge scary man, will only elevate Sheamus, who just happens to be The World Heavyweight Champion.

Sheamus & Brock have this big staredown and the crowd is going nuts. Brock simply smiles and leaves the ring. The crowd boos. After that big angle, the fans will wanna see Brock & Sheamus go at it.

It's not out the realm of possibility. The fans could buy into it, if done correctly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> I don't understand why they did that. Shouldn't a World Champion coming out (no matter the circumstances) be a big deal?
> 
> I just don't think the top guy on Smackdown should be breaking up brawls & running to the aid of the boss _with other people_. If Sheamus came out alone to save Triple H, then that means something. Sheamus & a few other guys? He's just another body.
> 
> It's whatever though


The segment gave me the same feeling. Between Kofi, R-Truth, Show and Sheamus, I couldn't help but think, "One of these is not like the others."



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I agree with you. He should have savedHHH on his own to give him, as champion, more cred.
> 
> 
> Did HHH and Sheamus ever on screen sort their differences out?


Yes, six months ago on that Raw where the roster refused to show up and it was only Cena, Punk and Sheamus who joined up with Triple H. Sheamus aired out their differences in the past but said he respected the hell out of Triple H, etceteras.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



erikstans07 said:


> Of course I noticed that. It was Sheamus' only air time the whole show.


Thank fuck.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

The only reason why we all know Sheamus is cos he kissed HHH's ass to get on the main roster, get the fast push, get the WWE title and now the world heavyweight title. Its clear to see if you kiss ass you get everything. And Sheamus and HHH are work out buddies in the gym. So there you go. Seeing Sheamus help out his buddy just made it all clearer


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> It's over now, so 4:15.
> 
> I don't really think RAW is bad every week; though I'm from Ireland and not the UK


same timezone, right? point still valid...


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



thelegendkiller said:


> Sheamus is not on the level of Brock Lesnar. They are clearly making Lesnar look head and shoulders above the roster. *The only active wrestlers who would look like somewhat of a threat are* Cena, *Orton* and HHH.


Someone needs to explain to me, just how Orton would possibly be a threat to Lesnar?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



mblonde09 said:


> Someone needs to explain to me, just how Orton would possibly be a threat to Lesnar?


Cause Lesnar would have trouble getting a hold of Orton with all that baby oil Orton puts on.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Punt. And isn't he nearly as tall or taller?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Funny how you're bringing back up the whole Sheamus push cause he's friend with HHH stuff.

Where was all this talk for the whole year in which Sheamus did NOTHING......

If someone gets pushed, its cause they're friends with HHH, if they don't get pushed, it's cause they've done something to make WWE mad?

If this was a sports teams, Lebron James would be best friends with HHH and Metta World Peace would be HHHs enemy or something...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

To be honest they were almost acting as if Brock had won in that opening segment, he was acting all tuff. I know he messed up Cena pretty bad. But he *LOST*, just proof Cena winning was a bad decision for the current storyline situation. Hell Cena's next match is Johnny I mean even if Cena lost he would still believable to win his next PPV match.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Yeah, and it was only two years ago when Sheamus put Triple H out of action for like a year. 

But we all know they're butt-buddies, so that lack of continunity is okay. I like Sheamus anyway.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



mblonde09 said:


> Someone needs to explain to me, just how Orton would possibly be a threat to Lesnar?


Kayfabe.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Wasn't bothered by it or anything, but I was just thinking about the time Sheamus injured HHH lol.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Can people please please stop throwing around the word "legit" for literally fúcking everything. Seriously. The forum is getting ruined by all of these 15 year old droolers using that word. 

I am *legit* getting sick of it now. Can't go through a page without seeing it. 

- "I legit lol'd"
- "I legit thought he was injured"
- "Haha I legit marked" . . .

C'mon ffs . . .


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



mblonde09 said:


> Someone needs to explain to me, just how Orton would possibly be a threat to Lesnar?


Wow kaybe of course. Orton is the viper. He doesn't care about anybody. He wants to beat the living hell out of whoever he faces. He's a loner. He will put you out of business if it comes down to it. And basically how the WWE has built him up in the last couple of years.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Nope, it's because he was one of the dominant faces that came to help HHH.
Big show was there too, so?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Last night on Raw anyone notice after Brock hurt HHH and was took into the back Sheamus was with him they must be very close friends just as reported when Sheamus first debuted and got that fast push and first WWE title reign


1. Them being friends isn't really relevant to any topic of discussion at the moment, seeing as Sheamus is a legit top star in the WWE now.

2. Them being seen together on tv backstage proves nothing.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



Carcass said:


> Cause Lesnar would have trouble getting a hold of Orton with all that baby oil Orton puts on.


Lesnar will try to put Orton in the chimara submission move. Orton will slip out because of excess baby oil, RKO lesnar and then punt him.

:troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Did anybody notice when HHH was saying that the peeps wanted to see a list of WWE talent they want Brock to face, and Punk and Sheamus were 2 of the names that he mentioned?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Did anybody notice when HHH was saying that the peeps wanted to see a list of WWE talent they want Brock to face, and Punk and Sheamus were 2 of the names that he mentioned?


I noticed he said Punk's name second, and Orton third. Guess even HHH knows Punk's surpassed Orton.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Um, yeah... It reminded me of the time Sheamus injured Triple H two years ago at Extreme Rules.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



Carcass said:


> I noticed he said Punk's name second, and Orton third. Guess even HHH knows Punk's surpassed Orton.


Hahaha right. He said their names in the right pecking order too.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

Would've been the *best* time to bring back Kharma. 

*Kharma vs Lesnar at Over the Limit.*​


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

I'd mark for Lesnar/Sheamus. I can just imagine Sheamus saying "Ah'll fioght 'im." 

Trips has a broken arm, so he unleashes Big Red on him. It would be awesome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



Carcass said:


> I noticed he said Punk's name second, and Orton third. Guess even HHH knows Punk's surpassed Orton.


I don't remember the order, but...LOL


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



HankHill_85 said:


> I found it a lot more odd that R-Truth was out there. Sure, he's back to being a cheesy, babyface mid-carder, but it was just a few months ago that he was defying authority. HHH's authority, to be exact. Little things like that getting washed over by the WWE machine never cease to make me shake my head just a little bit.


Yeah same here I found that to be totally stupid. Why have R-Truth come out to help HHH after all that has gone? I would have had Ryder come out instead of him


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

 Really?! I had no idea.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



DoubleAwesome said:


> Sheamus sucks


great contribution


Sheamus's fake look of concern was priceless though haha


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I agree with you. He should have savedHHH on his own to give him, as champion, more cred.
> 
> 
> Did HHH and Sheamus ever on screen sort their differences out?


Brock bouncing to a single wrestler ruins his cred though. Even if it is Sheamus, the world champ. Brock is supposed to be the most powerful force in the company. . .not Sheamus.

Sheamus vs Brock would be a realistic-looking matchup though since Sheamus is somewhat close to Brock's physique.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

123bigdave said:


> Can people please please stop throwing around the word "legit" for literally fúcking everything. Seriously. The forum is getting ruined by all of these 15 year old droolers using that word.
> 
> I am *legit* getting sick of it now. Can't go through a page without seeing it.
> 
> ...


The world legit got old a looong time ago for me. It kinda went away for a little but has slowly made a return. It is fucking annoying though you're right.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

This is bullshit. How many times is cena gonna say "You've been great. I need to take some time off. Thanks" And then return the next fucking night!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

StarzNBarz said:


> The world legit got old a looong time ago for me. It kinda went away for a little but has slowly made a return. It is fucking annoying though you're right.[/
> 
> Too legit. Too legit to quit. Dun dun dun dun. Too legit. Too legit to quit.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

Here are 10 things learned from this past Raw:

10. Brock has his demands: Private jet, complete control of the show...ect
What Brock should demand: Heyman as his mouth piece......period

9. No David Ortunga again.....must be a coffee shortage.

8. R truth and Koffi won the titles!.....Meanwhile Epico and Primo have R Truth convinced that they have Little Jimmy hostage and will kill him if the tag titles arent returned.

7. Chris Jericho Save us/ Ultimate/ Decipher the Codes/ Huge Return #3 .....er....um....well it was fun while it lasted. He's lost more matches since hes been back than the Brooklyn Brawler lost in his entire career.

6. Lord Tensai is Fucking fat.....most wrestlers lose weight when they come back....his gut gets bigger every monday.

5. This one defies the laws of the universe: Tensai > Cena > Lesner

Tensai beat cena....cena beat lesner.....So fucking Fat Albert is king.


4. Brodus Clay looks at the camera on live TV jiggling and sweating all over the place with his "Call Me" sign. Meanwhile every chick watching chokes on their own vomit.

3. Oh how the WWE loves us to forget: HHH gets his arm broken by Lesner....Enter in Sheamus (the guy who took hhh out for 6 months) to be HHH's personal nurse at his bedside.

2. I have no clue what to call the Johnny Ace, Lord Tensai, Sakoto faction. Upon further thinking though I picture a gnarley dude on a skate board, Shredder (Tensai in his mask) and Splinter (Sakoto).....TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES.

1. Smiling John is back.....and he's here to stay.....for this I would like to send a very special message to creative control: Fuck U


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

I thought it was made clear that Otunga was with his wife, during the murder trial that killed a few of her family members. Some things are more apparent than RAW.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

this whole raw was fucked up, only part that was good was damn bryan and cm punk, there selling the brock hhh broken arm angle way to much, albert is now a badass i guess, brodus clay is a fat wannabe Godfather, also when the fuck did R truth become a fan favorite????


and of course the epic cena fail, he had to come out smiling and cracking jokes only kids under 10 would laugh at.


bad raw imo


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

Dude most of this seems to be your opinion. you do know threads like this are suppose to be sarcastically funny right? or am i really missing something here?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

Number 10 was just awesome


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

What I learnt from this thread... you can't spell Lesnar.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*



andromeda_1979 said:


> 1. Smiling John is back.....and he's here to stay.....for this I would like to send a very special message to creative control: Fuck U


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

when HHH said to Brock "they want to see you face Cm punk," I Cringed...


----------



## Brettles (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

Ok seriously.... you say that this is 'intellectual humour' but yet its just plain old crap... and im actually sorry im the 7th reply here.... 7 too many... hope next week you get none and cut this crap out


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

#2 was a good one.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

1/10


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

Ah I love these threads. 

10 Things I Learned: 

1) Naomie & Cameron's ample posteriors are enough to send me into cardiac arrest and I'm only 27! 

2) David Otunga's sex change operation was amazing. He/She looks drop dead hot! Either that or Eve just took his place. Either, Or. 

3) Somewhere, JR was watching Triple H getting his arm broken and thinking "Yeah, see how you like it! Paybacks are hell!" 

4) A 4 minute Kane Vs. Khali match is 4 minutes too long. 

5) WWE's Production Team hates The Tag Team Division, or maybe just Epico & Primo. 

6) All you have to do is beat a 60 year old commentator in less than 4 minutes and 16 seconds and you are worthy of being Number One Contender. 

5) The brand extension must be over since so many guys from Smackdown participated in Beat the Clock and one even won it. 

6) John Cena's idea of leaving for a short time is 24 hours. 

7) The same superstars that either walked out on Triple H last year (Kofi Kingston), openly expressed that they wanted him gone (R-Truth, who was even fired by Triple H last year), or even beat him up at one time or another (Sheamus, Big Show) are all his best friends now. 

8) Adding onto that, John Cena has absolutely no friends as nobody ran out to help him when his arm got broken at the end of the show.

9) The Bellas getting fired is apparently huge news that I am supposed to care about. 

10) Randy Orton thinks its more important to hit all of his signature moves than it is to win the match in enough time to beat the clock.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

Number 5 made me giggle because it (the booking) doesn't make sense.

The others aren't funny though.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

And another bad Rep for you sir.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

I've decided to do my own weekly thread outlining what I think are the positives and the negatives of that week's Raw (I won't bother with Smackdown). I want to do this for my own enjoyment and also to give myself more of a purpose on this forum. (Y)

Please comment on my points and tell me why you agree or disagree (but please no unnecessary and immature bashing) and also feel free to list your own positives and negatives.

Okay let's begin.

*Positives:*

*1)* Brock Lesnar and Triple H had a strong segment this week and the beating Lesnar gave made him look legit again and should help the audience forget that he lost to Cena and remember that he is a killing machine.

*2)* Linked into the last point, the angle between Lesnar and Triple H has given a solid reason as why not to have either man appear on Raw for a few weeks. It seems obvious that Over the Limit isn't a big enough ppv for Triple H's second match of the year and Lesnar and Triple H's first match together. They can now both return a few weeks later on down the line and build their storyline up to culminate in a match at Summerslam.

*3)* I don't usually pay attention to divas, but with Layla's return and her winning the title, it seems likely that the Divas title will be made slightly more relevant than it has been lately. Furthermore, Beth Pheonix will likely win the title off of Layla at some point and then when Kharma is ready she may return and take the title off of Beth at Summerslam.

*4)* The biggest positive for me coming out of this week's Raw is Daniel Bryan becoming the number 1 contender for the WWE title. Now, no-one saw this coming. After losing to Sheamus at Extreme Rules some people predicted Daniel Bryan would soon fall off into obscurity while others predicted he would simply stay in a relevant position on Smackdown and possibly be in a triple threat for the world title. But who would have known Daniel Bryan would move to Raw and be feuding with CM Punk for the WWE title? It is clear that WWE have recognised Bryan's popularity and talent as they allowed him to look stronger than Sheamus at Extreme Rules (I would argue) and also Bryan proved himself yet again at Extreme Rules by putting on the match of the night with the Great White. Bryan vs Punk is a dream come true for me and many other wrestling fans. These two are my favourites right now, and the problem for me remains as this: who do I cheer for?

*5)* Finally, in the final segment when Johnny Ace turned up the attitude and the in-ring expertise, he really shined in that segment and showed that he can wrestle a match if need be (with some help of course). I really loved how he got some offence in against Cena.

*6)* By the way, I'm loving Eve's new look!

*Negatives:*

*1)* Where was Dolph Ziggler this week? You had Kane vs Khali in the worst match of the year so far that went on over 4 minutes, but you didn't put Ziggler on the card? Also, no Ryder? Instead of Kane vs Khali we should have had something like Ziggler vs Ryder where neither guy was able to win in time.

*2)* While I commented on how I liked Johnny Ace in the last segment of the night, I feel that as soon as Tensai came out, the crowd died. I really don't see anything in this guy and am fed up with these big guys who come in and don't do much other than look menacing (arguably). It was a nice swerve finding out that Laurinaitis is actually Cena's opponent, but to be honest having Tensai and his disciple as his henchman doesn't cut it for me.


Well, that's all my opinion. You may not agree with all my points, but in this thread we will all respect each others' opinions as equal. Thanks for reading and please contribute. (Y)


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

1. It makes much more sense to watch Triple H under the assumption his gimmick is that he's a massive attention whore as opposed to The Cerebral Assassin. Brock Lesnar in the ring to talk about his first match in WWE for 8 years. Fuck that shit... IT'S TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!

2. Brock Lesnar is a shrewd businessmen, with such cunning techniques as: Demand outrageous contract additions than beat up the man who refuses them. 

3. Brock Lesnar got next to no mic time in the opening segment than started punching. The writers may have figured out how to best utilize his talents.

4. To prove how important their relationship is R-Truth and Kofi are going to be mixing their theme songs. Now that they've given each other a mix-tape, expect the next step to be an awkward but necessary conversation about The Miz and Bourne.

5. Even Lawler and Cole can't pretend that Khali is that good at Wrestling. "And at 2 and a half Khali... uh, gets his shoulder up." If Khali attempted a kick out it's very possible his skeleton would have exploded.

6. The title animation for the Diva's Championship lasted about as long as the actual match. They needed more time for Brodus and Khali to dance. Potential tag-team champions?

7. The writers really don't like Daniel Bryan. Dolph Ziggler, Zach Ryder or even Alex Riley had nothing to do that night, but no, the only way the writers want us to believe Daniel Bryan could possibly win is fighting a commentator who retired years ago, and even than gets the better of him on several occasions. (Than again how does Dolph Ziggler feel being considered below said commentator in a list of number 1 contenders for WWE Champion)

8. CM Punk lives in such a state of snark it's hard to tell when he actually means anything anymore genuinely like enjoying the prospect of facing Bryan, or if he's being ironic or even unironic for ironic effect.

9. John Cena will fight Jonny Ace and Lord Tensai at Over the Limits. If this doesn't force you to side with Cena than expect Cena to be facing the entire TNA Roster led by Hitler at Money in the Bank. You WILL like him damn it!

10. After weeks of people saying this is the event that will absolutely, certainly, definitely, 100% sure turn Cena heel, he didn't. It wont put of those people from saying the same things next time.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

You will never be amsterdam

Also David OTunga isn't on Raw as he's with his wife for the trial as her family was murdered. Do you seriously expect him to be at Raw while that's going on

Your right on Albert being fat he needs to lose weight not put it on


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

Let me try:

1) Brock Lesnar looked like he was about to cry in front of Triple H, John Laurinaitis and the entire WWE universe in that opening segment... he could have saved himself the strain of acting upset by just asking Triple H to bring out a shovel to the ring with him. Would have done the same "job".

2) Looks like the Bellas had the most low profile firing on Raw this week since Colt Cobana, Shelton Benjamin, Carlito, Vladimir Koslov, Harry Smith and many many more... Johnny Ace strikes again!

3) YES The Miz might become the number 1 contender for the WWE title!!..... Noooooo Randy Orton beat his time!! I wanted Miz to win... wait a second... wait a minute... oh my God! Daniel Bryan has just... YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

4) Wait, Kane vs Khali is on? I shouldn't have wasted my bathroom break on the divas match...

5) Wow! Will you look at Johnny Ace! He can move in that ring. That's it! I've got the perfect Wrestlemania 29 main event! Brock Lesnar vs John Laurinaitis in a 'Loser gets punched the f*** out of' match. Johnny should definitely hold his own considering he just destroyed the man who beat Brock Lesnar!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*



TripleG said:


> Ah I love these threads.
> 
> 10 Things I Learned:
> 
> ...


Number 2 made me laugh

Number 10-you are damn right


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought they were doing a pretty good job of determining a #1 contender with the "beat the clock challenge" and figured we were being set up for a split second "Does D-Bry do it in time or not?" and then I hear Jerry fuckin Lawler's music and everyone watching knew that they didn't even have to watch the match, D-Bry wins the challenge by a pretty sizable margin.


It was the entire WWE creative team in a nutshell. "Oh look, they are doing something the right wa.... oh wait they fucked it up."


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

I'm sorry as much as i usually hate david otunga, talking about him not being on raw was classless. Dude is with his girl at a murder trial. You are right though op must be a coffee shortage /facepalm


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> when HHH said to Brock "they want to see you face Cm punk," I Cringed...


Imagine how we feel having to put up with cena's bullshit and him always being on the spotlight ...


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*



TripleG said:


> Ah I love these threads.
> 
> 10 Things I Learned:
> 
> ...


This is the only decent one, the other top ten list suck. This one is pretty good. Number 1,7,8 are great.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

1. We open the show with Lesnar attacking Triple-H. Triple-H only gets a few punches in? Who hid the shovel, Stephanie or the kids? 

2. The divas match was great. It was fast paced, breath taking and it was definitely not a toilet break. (the bell rang before i reached the toilet)

3. Air-Boom number.2 win the tag-titles, i guess Randy told Vince to not let Kofi win another title unless it was tag-team. 

4. The great khali in a 'beat the clock' match, this is gonna be good. Both Kane and Khali couldn't beat the clock, WWE must have forgot to count the time it would take them to travel around the ring. 

5. I guess beating Jerry Lawyer in under 4 minutes makes you a WWE Championship contender. After all, Jerry Lawyer did end Michael Cole's winning streak last year... Anyone?

6. After a match with The Rock and then Brock Lesnar, only one person could be an even bigger threat. His name is John Laurinaitis.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

Is it okay if I bump this? Shame no-one has replied yet.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> Imagine how we feel having to put up with cena's bullshit and him always being on the spotlight ...


Agreed.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

You will receive a warning by yada yada yada...... :lmao


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*



-Halo- said:


> You will receive a warning by yada yada yada...... :lmao


But I took a while to write this out. -_-


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*



Jerichosaurus said:


> I've decided to do my own weekly thread outlining what I think are the positives and the negatives of that week's Raw (I won't bother with Smackdown). I want to do this for my own enjoyment and also to give myself more of a purpose on this forum. (Y)
> 
> Please comment on my points and tell me why you agree or disagree (but please no unnecessary and immature bashing) and also feel free to list your own positives and negatives.
> 
> ...


Why facing Mason Ryan on Superstars, DUH! 

Seriously, does Creative have a fetish for Khali or something... I mean ever since Wrestlemania he found a way to appear on both RAW and Smackdown almost every week


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

I agree with most of your points. The Lesnar/HHH thing was cool and it was a good way to set up a future match between them while also getting them off TV for a while. 

And I am very pleased as well about the Punk/Bryan match. I can't believe WWE are doing this, but I can't wait to see it. 

I think the best way to get heat for Tensai is to team him up with Johnny, which seems to be exactly what they're doing. Tensai will probably get a title match or two after Punk/Bryan.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

Show Khali some respect, he is probably the best wrestler ever that can't walk.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Show Khali some respect, he is probably the best wrestler ever that can't walk.


I do apologise. To make up for my harsh words, I've put Khali into my sacred 'number 1 favourite wrestler right now' slot.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Show Khali some respect, he is probably the best wrestler ever that can't walk.


What about Zack Gowen?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

10 things I learned from this thread:

1. The typical IWC member has a learning disability.

B. Sarcasm and irony seem to be a lost art.

10. Excessive facepalming may cause brain damage.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

*Positives:

1. Agreed on Eve's new look. She looks pretty good in it. Gotta like a gal with nice glasses. Always makes women look more sophisticated. And I'm really glad they dropped the hoeski gimmick. Also now I won't need to worry about throwing Wonder Women jokes anymore since she gone through some serious gimmick changes. 


2. Brock Lesnar. Only legit reason to be interested in WWE right now. That was interesting way to go (to beat down on COO HHH). Also you don't need to worry for him firing you..just implanting that hammer into his face when he comes back8*D.

3. Interesting to see what will become of Punk vs DB. This might turn personal. 

4. Layla looking strong. Looking forward to this face run. 

5. Nice swerve with Laurinaitis. Been waiting for him to heel up ever sine he became GM. was about time he did something nasty unpredictable as that. I bet this will lead into handicap match with JL, Tensai and his apprentice. 

Negatives:

1. I don't get where they will be going with Brock/HHH. Dunno if that's a negative but sure as hell it was out of the blue. In all and all this time around Hunter you better do what's best for business and not what's best for your own ego. That ego has been fed so much already that even you Hunter should be fully satisfied by now. 

2. Once again WWE stop with Cena propaganda. I know you want to get up as far up my ass as you possibly can but it just won't work with me. Cena will still be coming and going in my eyes as he always does. Stop running through these emotions already:no:. If you tried less it might actually work...

3. For some reason I just don't care about anyone but Lesnar and his storyline. Maybe they should throw in another storyline that I will be interested in. 

4. LOL at referee botch in Jericho/Big Show match. Ref could have done a better job. Confused the hell out of me. So where does this leave Jericho? Who is next in line? Is it Fozzy Tour or what?

5. Where the hell is Otunga and why did Eve replace his job? *


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

agree with everything accept the daniel bryan thing, but to each his own, nothing against bryan but i would have rather saw my favorite wrestlers now in either the miz or orton get a legit storyline after so long, but all and all, i do agree with most of your points


----------



## drew433 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*



ice_edge said:


> *Positives:
> 5. Where the hell is Otunga and why did Eve replace his job? *


who cares about otunga, the hoeski is much better.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*



floyd2386 said:


> 10 things I learned from this thread:
> 
> 1. The typical IWC member has a learning disability.
> 
> ...


repped. well said.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*



ice_edge said:


> *Positives:
> 
> 1. Agreed on Eve's new look. She looks pretty good in it. Gotta like a gal with nice glasses. Always makes women look more sophisticated. And I'm really glad they dropped the hoeski gimmick. Also now I won't need to worry about throwing Wonder Women jokes anymore since she gone through some serious gimmick changes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response and your comments. I agree with all your positives and most of your negatives. I'll discuss the negatives:

1) With regards to your negativity surrounding the Brock vs HHH storyline, I do agree that HHH has been known to put his own ego above what's good for business. Though in this case I do expect Brock to win.

2) I do feel as though Cena's goofiness and joking around at this week's Raw was quite unnecessary and wasn't needed coming off of the most difficult match of his life.

3) If you only care about the Lesnar storyline, you'll be disappointed for a few weeks since that storyline won't be progressing for a while. xD

4) I don't have a clue what's next for Chris Jericho. I really hope he doesn't get inserted into the WWE title match because Bryan vs Punk would be awesome. The only way I would accept this would be if WWE planned to leave Punk vs Bryan for a more high-profile ppv such as Summerslam or Survivor Series.

5) Personally, I prefer Eve to Otunga. She is very pretty and looks good in glasses, whilst Otunga is just annoying and sips too much coffee for my liking.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

From now on the main positive about RAW is gonna be the Wrestling God himself Daniel Bryan appearing every week and after OTL he'll be appearing as the WWE Champion. Hopefully he makes them give him a belt where the strap isn't made out of animals.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*



Carcass said:


> From now on the main positive about RAW is gonna be the Wrestling God himself Daniel Bryan appearing every week and after OTL he'll be appearing as the WWE Champion. Hopefully he makes them give him a belt where the strap isn't made out animals.


Haha that would be funny. I think their feud should consist of either competing over the best in the world title (though that just happened with Punk vs Jericho, so maybe cliché) or competing over whose values and beliefs are greater. XD


----------



## dh144498 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 10 things I learned from Raw 4-30-12*

andromeda_1979 is mad as hell.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

Did you know that you can post your thoughts on the RAW Discussion Board? That's where we all post them anyways.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Weekly Raw positives and negatives*

Yeah next time put this in the Raw discussion thread. I'll merge it so you don't lose your post.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Words cannot describe how much I hate Brodus Clay. It's been the exact same thing, every week for like three months now. And now we have to see Dolph fucking job to him? Are you kiddding me? JTG's reaction to his dancing sums up what I feel every time ol' lard ass hits the screen.

Same thing with Lord Hentai. Albert sucked back then and he still fucking sucks. Take a wrestler who couldn't get over in 2002 and slap some shiny red undies on him and give him a shitty gimmick. WOW! BRILLIANT!

Punk is stale as hell. At least Bryan might be able to coax something entertaining out of him. 

Johnny/Cena. Ok, there is no reason for that attack, it makes no sense. I don't care.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Only watched it last night. I actually loved Johnny's announcement until I realised they were just using the biggest heel in the WWE to put Cena back over as a super face. I hope it backfires and Johnny gets cheered :lol


----------



## Wtkace (May 2, 2012)

I rise above hate !!! Yes yes yes, I hate John Cena !!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

From now one, whenever anyone talks about a shitty storyline "needing time to play out" or that it's "too early to tell" or that we have to "wait and see" what happens, like with this whole Brock Lesnar thing, I'm going to use the Bryan Alverez defense & say I'm still waiting to see how the InVasion plays out because it's only been ten years!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Words cannot describe how much I hate Brodus Clay. It's been the exact same thing, every week for like three months now. And now we have to see Dolph fucking job to him? Are you kiddding me? JTG's reaction to his dancing sums up what I feel every time ol' lard ass hits the screen.


That fat bastard, esp. now that is accompanied by the little bastard became my least favorite wrestler at ER.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*

I wonder if Sheamus will jump to HHH's defence and fight Brock Lesnar one and one now HHH has a broken arm


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Anyone notice Sheamus with HHH when Brock hurt him*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I wonder if Sheamus will jump to HHH's defence and fight Brock Lesnar one and one now HHH has a broken arm


 Why exactly would Sheamus get involved? Granted I would love to see this, but I can't imagine this even being possible. Lesnar should more than likely costs Cena his match vs Lauranitis. After that, Cena goes on the shelf, and then Lesnar builds up his next feud for the Summer.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is going to make me seem like an idiot but has Raw had a make over regarding the set up? The whole tron and area bit looked a bit different. Please bring back the Red Ropes though!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

CM Punk has the best storyline in years - HHH gets in on that shit and ruins it

Brock Lesnar comes back, the most exciting thing of the year - HHH gets in on that shit and well.....you know the rest.


----------

